# The Soap Thread - may contain spoilers.



## kimthecat

Possible spoiler if you haven't seen it yet. 

Horrid nasty story line tongiht. Silly to be upset as its only a soap but I think they went too far with the Phelan story line especially before the watershed. he's still getting away with stuff . 
I think they have out done Eastenders if that's possible .


----------



## picaresque

Well I wasn't expecting what happened to Andy  Poor bugger, I really wanted him to finally get away. This storyline badly needs to be wrapped up now, it's getting ridiculous. The writers obviously want to keep Phelan on screen but by the laws of soapland he needs to get his comeuppance.


----------



## kimthecat

Andy was one of my favourite characters. It seems Phelan is setting Anna up for something too now. 
A lot of people are saying the same on twitter , a bit of a backlash . 
I can see why they want to keep the Phelan character, great acting from Connor McIntyre, he scares the [email protected] out of me . but yeah , its gone on too long . 
If they set out to shock people they've succeeded !


----------



## foxiesummer

Is that programme still on. About time it was scrapped.


----------



## 1290423

kimthecat said:


> Possible spoiler if you haven't seen it yet.
> 
> Horrid nasty story line tongiht. Silly to be upset as its only a soap but I think they went too far with the Phelan story line especially before the watershed. he's still getting away with stuff .
> I think they have out done Eastenders if that's possible .


I almost made a post about this comedy myself tonight. Seriously it's getting really stupid now isn't it


----------



## 1290423

Whats the betting on of em is still alive?
Not poor andy but phelens ex partner maybe


----------



## Mirandashell

I've seen a lot of complaints on forums about how it's no longer Corrie cos it's too dark and over the top.


----------



## KittenKong

Mirandashell said:


> I've seen a lot of complaints on forums about how it's no longer Corrie cos it's too dark and over the top.


Sorry to drift this thread off topic but is anyone else watching the 1986 episodes shown on ITV3 at the moment? These are transmitted 100% originally from the start Granada caption to the end one.

I'd forgotten how good this programme used to be. Serious matters and a lot of humour too, quality entertainment. The exterior scenes were still shot on film at that time as well.

Think I'll treat myself to these Network DVDs.
http://networkonair.com/drama/1439-coronation-street-1960-1969


----------



## 1290423

They should set phelen lose with an automatic rifle, let him run riot, that soaps gone beyond stupid and needs burying for good, once and for all.


----------



## 1290423

KittenKong said:


> Sorry to drift this thread off topic but is anyone else watching the 1986 episodes shown on ITV3 at the moment? These are transmitted 100% originally from the start Granada caption to the end one.
> 
> I'd forgotten how good this programme used to be. Serious matters and a lot of humour too, quality entertainment. The exterior scenes were still shot on film at that time as well.
> 
> Think I'll treat myself to these Network DVDs.
> http://networkonair.com/drama/1439-coronation-street-1960-1969


Stan and Hilda, Elsie and Len, Baldwin and deidre, and let's go back further to Annie walker, enaxsharples, Albert tatlock etc etc etc.


----------



## stockwellcat.

KittenKong said:


> Sorry to drift this thread off topic but is anyone else watching the 1986 episodes shown on ITV3 at the moment?


Yes I am watching these. How the acting has changed over the years.


----------



## stockwellcat.

kimthecat said:


> Possible spoiler if you haven't seen it yet.
> 
> Horrid nasty story line tongiht. Silly to be upset as its only a soap but I think they went too far with the Phelan story line especially before the watershed. he's still getting away with stuff .
> I think they have out done Eastenders if that's possible .


I watched both of last nights episodes. How much more can Phelan get away with before he gets caught?


----------



## SusieRainbow

I feel so sorry for Eileen, she's in for such a shock when Phelan is exposed !


----------



## stockwellcat.

DT said:


> Whats the betting on of em is still alive?
> Not poor andy but phelens ex partner maybe


I doubt it with what he done with their bodies.


----------



## stockwellcat.

The problem is if they end the Phelan storyline to quickly they would lose viewers. Phelan is Corries bad boy like Phil Michell is in Eastenders (to be honest I haven't seen Eastenders for quite a few years now as it got silly with the storylines). But I do keep wondering how much more Phelan can get away with before being caught.

I did feel sorry for Andy last night.


----------



## Dogmatize

I love coronation street. Haven't missed an episode since 1981. I do find the introduction of proper menacing characters to be a bit irritating. I miss the comedy that's always been there and keep hoping that more durable characters will emerge to replace all the ones that have gone. 
I had high hopes for Eva and Aiden as a substitute for Jack and Vera, but then I hoped that Steve and Becky would last.
I suppose most actors nowadays don't want to be tied to something for so long. I do get cross when I feel that they don't understand their audience well enough. I watch coronation street i suppose for a sense of continuity in this modern stressful life. I don't watch it to be menaced by torturing murders.


----------



## KittenKong

DT said:


> Stan and Hilda, Elsie and Len, Baldwin and deidre, and let's go back further to Annie walker, enaxsharples, Albert tatlock etc etc etc.


They were great! I was terrified of Ena Sharples as a kid, must've been the hair net!

Bernard Youens who played Stan Odgen was a continuity announcer for Granada Television.

Jack and Vera Duckworth were probably the last of the great couples I think.

Legend has it that every episode of "Coronation Street" survives in the archives, most of the black and white episodes in telerecorded film mode in variable quality. Must be the only example of a long running series that has survived intact.


----------



## 1290423

KittenKong said:


> They were great! I was terrified of Ena Sharples as a kid, must've been the hair net!
> 
> Bernard Youens who played Stan Odgen was a continuity announcer for Granada Television.
> 
> Jack and Vera Duckworth were probably the last of the great couples I think.
> 
> Legend has it that every episode of "Coronation Street" survives in the archives, most of the black and white episodes in telerecorded film mode in variable quality. Must be the only example of a long running series that has survived intact.


Another of my favourites was Eddie Yates


----------



## SusieRainbow

Don't you think Fiz and Tyrone are shaping into a jack and Vera ?


----------



## 1290423

SusieRainbow said:


> Don't you think Fiz and Tyrone are shaping into a jack and Vera ?


Sort of, but think Tyrone is perhaps a little more romantic than Jack were


----------



## picaresque

SusieRainbow said:


> Don't you think Fiz and Tyrone are shaping into a jack and Vera ?


A poor substitute. Fizz gets on my nerves!

@Dogmatize Steve and Becky were a great couple, shame Katherine Kelly decided to leave. And there's poor Roy without his Hayley


----------



## picaresque

One of my favourite Corrie scenes featuring the late, great Blanche

'She lived on a tugboat' :Smuggrin


----------



## kimthecat

oh how I miss Blanches wapish tongue, !

@KittenKong yeah , Ive been watching some of the old episodes . Its good to see the old characters again.

Curly was on pointless last night , I wish they would bring him back plus David's dad , Martin Platt .

I used to watch Corrie in the 60s as a child as my mum loved it and Crossroads 

As with most soaps it peaks and wanes, i think at the moment there are too many episodes each week , six at the moment .
It's become a chore to watch it rather than a treat .


----------



## Cleo38

Much too far fetched & it's not really i keeping with the usual Corrie storylines. Having said that I do think Pat Phelan is a brilliant baddie & I will be sorry to see him go. I always like the evil characters for some reason.Andy got on my nerves anyway I think I would have finished him off ages ago if I were Pat 

I've watched Corrie for years now, since I was a child so it's a very ingrained viewing habit now. I still remember all the dram when Deidre left Ken for Mike Baldwin. I really miss her & Blanche, she was amazing, Her one lines were hilarious


----------



## picaresque

Looks like they're going to have to write Todd out sharpish...
http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/bruno-langley-leaves-coronation-street-11428302


----------



## Vanessa131

picaresque said:


> Looks like they're going to have to write Todd out sharpish...
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/bruno-langley-leaves-coronation-street-11428302


He may come back like Ken and Kevin.


----------



## kimthecat

if its true he should be sacked but if it hasn't been proved and he hasn't been arrested I don't understand why he has to be written out for good .


----------



## Cleo38

picaresque said:


> One of my favourite Corrie scenes featuring the late, great Blanche
> 
> 'She lived on a tugboat' :Smuggrin


Bloody hilarious!!! My fave Blanche quote was about Liz McDonald when she said "Skirt no bigger than a belt, too much eyeliner, and roots as dark as her soul"


----------



## SusieRainbow

Oh, I like Todd and his relationship with Sarah. They have some real chemistry there.


----------



## kimthecat

picaresque said:


> A poor substitute. Fizz gets on my nerves!
> 
> @Dogmatize Steve and Becky were a great couple, shame Katherine Kelly decided to leave. And there's poor Roy without his Hayley


 I liked it when he was married to crazy Karen aka Dr Foster !


----------



## picaresque

Cleo38 said:


> Bloody hilarious!!! My fave Blanche quote was about Liz McDonald when she said "Skirt no bigger than a belt, too much eyeliner, and roots as dark as her soul"


Or on Roy and Hayley - 'He's a loony and she's a man'. Never one for tact, was she. Corrie's not the same without her and Deidre.

As for Bruno Langley, I don't know why he's been dealt with so severely compared with other cast members (there've been more than a few, maybe that has something to do with it). I'm guessing there's good reason. Purely as a viewer I'll be sorry to see him go as he was really coming into his own as a character, especially with Summer. 
Twitter is full of sympathy for him and none for the alleged victim which is par for the course...


----------



## stockwellcat.

Well Bruno Langley won't be in Corrie for the foreseeable as he has been charged with two counts of sexual assualt by police: http://news.sky.com/story/coronatio...ley-charged-with-two-sexual-assaults-11105800 Bruno Langley is to appear in court on the 28th November 2017.


----------



## kimthecat

oh no .


----------



## Vanessa131

Robs hair!!!!


----------



## Cleo38

Vanessa131 said:


> Robs hair!!!!


I missed the explanation .... did they not let him buy his hair dye in prison then?!


----------



## picaresque

Vanessa131 said:


> Robs hair!!!!


OMG I'm watching it now. He looks like he's aged twenty years


----------



## Maxine67

Cleo38 said:


> I missed the explanation .... did they not let him buy his hair dye in prison then?!


There was no explanation - and Michelle didn't even comment on it!! :Hilarious


----------



## stockwellcat.

Cleo38 said:


> I missed the explanation .... did they not let him buy his hair dye in prison then?!


He just aged quickly in prison. Must be all that stess of being inside.


----------



## kimthecat

I'm not watching it . Phelan is setting up Anna now. 
Im watching Home and Away . The scenery is better ! 
So why is Rob back in the picture?


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> I'm not watching it . Phelan is setting up Anna now.
> Im watching Home and Away . The scenery is better !
> So why is Rob back in the picture?


I think just to show off his new look!!


----------



## kimthecat

Cleo38 said:


> I think just to show off his new look!!


:Hilarious perhaps we could have a collection and buy him some Grecian 2000 !


----------



## oliviarussian

Maxine67 said:


> There was no explanation - and Michelle didn't even comment on it!! :Hilarious


She did, she called him her 'grey fox'  I thought it looked quite good, better than that awful obviously dyed black


----------



## stockwellcat.

David has a beard


----------



## Cleo38

And now David has a beard all of a sudden ......


----------



## picaresque

Watching now and have only got half an eye on it what with the current ludicrous plots but poor Joseph who's just lost his mum being treated with zero compassion and concern by Sinead and Beth, while his father's gone awol when he's needed the most. No wonder the kids in soapland end up maladjusted.


----------



## Cleo38

picaresque said:


> Watching now and have only got half an eye on it what with the current ludicrous plots but poor Joseph who's just lost his mum being treated with zero compassion and concern by Sinead and Beth, while his father's gone awol when he's needed the most. No wonder the kids in soapland end up maladjusted.


Kicking the washing machine though, the little sh*t! They should banish him to his bedroom for the next few years as happened to Tracey Barlow when she was little ..... never did her any harm ....oh actually ......


----------



## kimthecat

:Hilarious 

I admit to taking a peak tonight! The ludicrous plot to get Rita's flat back  They used to be so good at comedy !


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> :Hilarious
> 
> I admit to taking a peak tonight! The ludicrous plot to get Rita's flat back  They used to be so good at comedy !


Haha yes that was a silly plot line! A lot of them are at the moment.... I was hoping the Andy line would be a bit more but then he went and offed him...


----------



## SusieRainbow

Cleo38 said:


> Kicking the washing machine though, the little sh*t! They should banish him to his bedroom for the next few years as happened to Tracey Barlow when she was little ..... never did her any harm ....oh actually ......


Or Rosie and Sophie, they went upstairs to wash their hands one day and came down 3 years later looking completely different ! Speaking of which, have we got a new Sophie ? She seems different again, less bubbly.


----------



## picaresque

Cleo38 said:


> Kicking the washing machine though, the little sh*t! They should banish him to his bedroom for the next few years as happened to Tracey Barlow when she was little ..... never did her any harm ....oh actually ......


He'll come downstairs in a few years with a new face and a suitably melodramatic teenage storyline. Weird to think it wasn't that long ago his dad Chesney was a cute child actor (whatever happened...)


----------



## Cleo38

picaresque said:


> He'll come downstairs in a few years with a new face and a suitably melodramatic teenage storyline. Weird to think it wasn't that long ago his dad Chesney was a cute child actor (whatever happened...)


Oh I know, I remember the episode when Schmichael died & I was in bits!!! 

And Simon .....he used to be such a sweet looking child ....what happened to him???


----------



## SusieRainbow

I've never understood why Simon is so obviously mixed race ? Both parents are White European and there's never been any suggestion of any indiscretions.


----------



## kimthecat

SusieRainbow said:


> I've never understood why Simon is so obviously mixed race ? Both parents are White European and there's never been any suggestion of any indiscretions.


It was commented on at the time he took on the role. The young actor who plays Simon was chosen on his acting ability , he was the best actor for the part


----------



## Cleo38

SusieRainbow said:


> I've never understood why Simon is so obviously mixed race ? Both parents are White European and there's never been any suggestion of any indiscretions.


I don't know, Peter might have been too drunk to realise! :Jawdrop


----------



## kimthecat

Ok I admit I'm watching more Corrie and not boycotting it . Too many episodes this week though .

My favourite soap at the mo is Hone and Away . I stopped watching it when BBC dropped it but recently got back into it . 

Its off air for 6 weeks  so will have be watchin more Corrie instead .


----------



## Teddy-dog

I think the Pat storyline is wearing a bit thin.... I doubt they would get a prosecution from the 'evidence' he planted for Anna!! Also did it annoy anyone else that the police didn't even show their badges?? (Or did i miss it?) Maybe she's been kidnapped


----------



## stockwellcat.

Teddy-dog said:


> I think the Pat storyline is wearing a bit thin.... I doubt they would get a prosecution from the 'evidence' he planted for Anna!! Also did it annoy anyone else that the police didn't even show their badges?? (Or did i miss it?) Maybe she's been kidnapped


That would be a good story line if she has. No they didn't show their badges.


----------



## picaresque

Phelan's panto villain turn is wearing a bit thin. I suppose we're supposed to believe he's some sort of charismatic psychopath but come on, how thick are Wethie police.


----------



## Teddy-dog

stockwellcat. said:


> That would be a good story line if she has. No they didn't show their badges.


It'd be more interesting then the current one!


----------



## kimthecat

Phelan persuaded the kid that fell off the ladder that Anna pushed him so it seems that he reported her to the police and she was arrested .

Yaaawn . How long will they drag this our for .


----------



## kimthecat

Well! yesterday's {Mondays } episodes :Jawdrop

Seems like Gary has "bought the farm" in Ukraine. An explosion , a body and his St Christopher . But is it really him ? 
Hmm . I have my suspicions. 
Talking of suspicions , Luke the garage mechanic has finally twigged on there is something strange about Andy's disappearance . 
Will he end up in the canal along side Andy . I hope not , it must be getting a bit crowded in there!


----------



## Cleo38

Not enjoying it much lately ... I don't like Mary's son or his weird wife. I like it more when Mary & Norris are having a bit of banter, or Dev trying to show off to his latest GF or any story with Liz or Tracy (who are my faves).

Billy & that Summer are just too irritating for words, Toyah is bland & The Rovers just isn't the same with her & Peter running it, David is boring & I miss his manipulative old ways ... I could go on moaning but I won't


----------



## Zaros

@anyone. How true to life is Coronation street?

I'm asking this because that dirty word 'BREXIT'  appears to be on the lips of just about everyone.

Are they discussing the upheaval down the Rovers? What about down the knickers factory or the corner shop?
Does anybody sit down and watch Eastenders on Coronation Street?
Is the TV in the Vic' ever switched on for the punters to watch Coronation Street?
Why don't the folks from Emmerdale's Woolpack ever arrange a darts tournament with the thugs from Albert Square, or is it just that the Dingle boys are all as hard as our Zak and the Walford wussies are really just pussies?


----------



## picaresque

Anyone heard the spoiler about David's upcoming storyline? Sounds awful and upsetting and not what I watch Corrie for - a bit of escapism and light relief.


----------



## kimthecat

I must admit that Billy's angst is irritating , get over it Billy. I will miss Todd though . 
Definitely agree about the Rovers , Toyah and Peter , could they be anymore boring ! Its good to see Liz back behind the bar .


----------



## kimthecat

picaresque said:


> Anyone heard the spoiler about David's upcoming storyline? Sounds awful and upsetting and not what I watch Corrie for - a bit of escapism and light relief.


NO ! OMG what going to happen . is Phelan going to throw him in the canal too along side Luke ?
I just wish they'd let him have some happiness . Id like to see his dad Martin back in the soap ,


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> NO ! OMG what going to happen . is Phelan going to throw him in the canal too along side Luke ?
> I just wish they'd let him have some happiness . Id like to see his dad Martin back in the soap ,


No .... it's going to be a rape storyline ..... bit too heavy going for Corrie IMO, I much prefer it to be slightly light hearted.


----------



## stockwellcat.

Is Gary dead though?
He might just turn up in a few years time when people have forgotten about him and say he was robbed in the Ukraine and his ST Christopher chain and passport was stolen.

Phelan is in a tricky stituation at the moment.


----------



## picaresque

kimthecat said:


> NO ! OMG what going to happen . is Phelan going to throw him in the canal too along side Luke ?
> I just wish they'd let him have some happiness . Id like to see his dad Martin back in the soap ,


*spoiler alert*

http://www.whatsontv.co.uk/latest-news/coronation-street-rape-david-platt-507049/



Cleo38 said:


> No .... it's going to be a rape storyline ..... bit too heavy going for Corrie IMO, I much prefer it to be slightly light hearted.


It is grim, I've only just recovered from Bethany's misery and now this. It honestly makes me want to stop watching - I gave up on Eastenders a few years ago because it was so relentlessly depressing.



stockwellcat. said:


> Is Gary dead though?
> He might just turn up in a few years time when people have forgotten about him and say he was robbed in the Ukraine and his ST Christopher chain and passport was stolen.


I don't think we've seen the last of him...


----------



## kimthecat

@stockwellcat. I have my suspicions. I dont want to give anything away but google will tell you .

@Cleo38  I understand that they want to tackle issues such as this , but it feels that there are too many other horrible storylines at the moment . I wish they would leave it until the phelan storyline reaches its conclusion .

@picaresque yes , way too much like Eastenders . I stopped watching that years ago .


----------



## picaresque

kimthecat said:


> I wish they would leave it until the phelan storyline reaches its conclusion .


----------



## kimthecat

@picaresque :Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog

I'm glad someone has finally noticed that Andy is missing!! I mean, do they not have social media in Corrie? has Luke unfriended him on FB and so doesn't realise he hasn't posted an update in about a million years?/ Did no one think 'Bristol isn't that far away, maybe I'll go visit'. Hopefully it all comes out soon (Christmas storyline???) as Phelan is getting away with too much now.

I do like evil David as it gives his character a bit more depth but I'm not sure about the next storyline :/ I get they want to cover that kind of thing but it does seem a bit much after Bethanys...

I don't think Gary will be dead, but they'll not mention him for months on end and all of a sudden he'll come back after being through a kidnapping or something I reckon!


----------



## Clairabella

I haven't watched Corrie properly for ages. Last time I watched it properly, he had been away working and come home, kicked off and slept with phalans daughter. What is Gary actually up to? What's the work he's been doing? Xx


----------



## stockwellcat.

Clairabella said:


> I haven't watched Corrie properly for ages. Last time I watched it properly, he had been away working and come home, kicked off and slept with phalans daughter. What is Gary actually up to? What's the work he's been doing? Xx


Gary has been doing armed diplomatic protection work in the Ukraine very dodgy and risky work but was earning alot of money from it. But there was an incident on Monday which indicates he maybe dead.


----------



## kimthecat

Clairabella said:


> I haven't watched Corrie properly for ages. Last time I watched it properly, he had been away working and come home, kicked off and slept with phalans daughter. What is Gary actually up to? What's the work he's been doing? Xx


 He was doing security work in Ukraine working for an old army friend. he originally didn't want to do it as it was dangerous but he needed the money .


----------



## stockwellcat.

kimthecat said:


> but google will tell you .











:Hilarious


----------



## kimthecat

stockwellcat. said:


> View attachment 335595
> 
> :Hilarious


 haha too late !


----------



## Clairabella

Ah right! Xx 

Well in that case, I don't think Gary is really dead 

He's faking it and will turn up at xmas time lol xx


----------



## Cleo38

Hahaha, loved Tracy's cactus present to Robert - very appropriate!!!  

And now Norris is getting all 'Fathers For Justice' .... wonder what his costume will be??!  :Wideyed :Watching


----------



## Teddy-dog

I'm hoping Luke does do some digging!! 

Tracey has been funny tonight. She's mental, locking what's her face in the flower shop


----------



## picaresque

Proper lol at Phelan going 'Mind how you go, Luke...... _Mind. How. You. Go._' All he needs is a moustache to twiddle evilly.


----------



## Cleo38

picaresque said:


> Proper lol at Phelan going 'Mind how you go, Luke...... _Mind. How. You. Go._' All he needs is a moustache to twiddle evilly.


I like Phelan, he's just a great pantomime baddie :Jawdrop:Woot


----------



## picaresque

Cleo38 said:


> I like Phelan, he's just a great pantomime baddie :Jawdrop:Woot


TBH if he _has_ to keep murdering I have a list of really annoying characters he could start with.


----------



## stockwellcat.

picaresque said:


> TBH if he _has_ to keep murdering I have a list of really annoying characters he could start with.


Let's list them:
Gail


----------



## picaresque

stockwellcat. said:


> Let's list them:
> Gail


Nooo not Gail.

Michelle can go though. Chesney and Sinead. Rosie. They need a proper cull.


----------



## Cleo38

picaresque said:


> Nooo not Gail.
> 
> Michelle can go though. Chesney and Sinead. Rosie. They need a proper cull.


I love Gail, she's hilarious & agree with Michlele, Chesney & Sinead ... quite like Rosie but Sophie is so bloody boring so she can go. Toyah... dull, Alya...annoying & Aiden .... bland


----------



## Cleo38

OMG ... NORRIS !!!! :Blackalien:Joyful:Kiss


----------



## picaresque

Cleo38 said:


> I love Gail, she's hilarious & agree with Michlele, Chesney & Sinead ... quite like Rosie but Sophie is so bloody boring so she can go. Toyah... dull, Alya...annoying & Aiden .... bland


Agree with all of those. I find the whole Nazir family quite dull but I am fond of Yasmeen.

Jude and Angie need to leave poor Mary alone, grr.


----------



## Cleo38

picaresque said:


> Agree with all of those. I find the whole Nazir family quite dull but I am fond of Yasmeen.
> 
> Jude and Angie need to leave poor Mary alone, grr.


Yes, I like her ... love Roy's grotto!!


----------



## picaresque

He looks like Hagrid in that costume.


----------



## Cleo38

picaresque said:


> He looks like Hagrid in that costume.


Am quite enjoying tonight's episodes. Poor Kirk being called The Village Idiot


----------



## Teddy-dog

Poor Mary, she's always got bad luck! 

Hahaha Norris!! 

Can I add Anna to Pats murder list? Though that's probably not that unrealistic!


----------



## Cleo38

Love Brian coming to the rescue as Santa, he's hilarious!

Poor Mary, she's had such a hard time & her son & his wife are just vile


----------



## SusieRainbow

Gemma ! I could slap her !


----------



## rona

Coronation street would now be good in the Panto season.
It used to have decent writers who knew how to produce quality drama and humour. It's now been dumbed down to Eastenders level


----------



## kimthecat

Aiden and Eva are leaving next year . Im not sure if they leave together or separately .


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> Aiden and Eva are leaving next year . Im not sure if they leave together or separately .


Oh I really like Eva, she's really funny at times & they should use her more ..... good riddance to Aiden though as he's so dull.

I want Julie to come back as I loved her & Brian together


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> Aiden and Eva are leaving next year . Im not sure if they leave together or separately .


I like Eva too.. Though I don't think I'll be sorry to see Aiden and his sprayed on stubble!


----------



## stockwellcat.

OMG. Tonights episode.

New it. I just knew it.


----------



## picaresque

Back already


----------



## stockwellcat.

picaresque said:


> Back already


He's in next weeks TV mag. What a give away.


----------



## Cleo38

picaresque said:


> Back already


I was sort of disappointed ..... 

Love Kirk's dream of him & Tyrone living together in Manchester


----------



## stockwellcat.

Cleo38 said:


> I was sort of disappointed .....


I know. They could have dragged the story line out a bit longer, like until Phelon gets caught.


----------



## Cleo38

stockwellcat. said:


> I know. They could have dragged the story line out a bit longer, like until Phelon gets caught.


I almost don't want Phelan to get caught .... I always like the baddies!


----------



## Vanessa131

I thought it was faked to explain to sarah why he wasn'f paid for the trip, as the money will go to phelans daughter


----------



## stockwellcat.

Haha
So he comes back and then gets found out for cheating. I guess he is leaving again now.


----------



## Teddy-dog

I thought they'd drag it out a bit longer than that!!


----------



## kimthecat

Me too . What was the point of it ? I was hoping he'd come back and sort out Phelan and then pretend he had still been in Ukraine.


----------



## kimthecat

OMG What's going to happen to Luke ! is he going to end up in the canal too? :Bawling


----------



## stockwellcat.

Was that Andy's trainer bobbing around in the water? Is his body about to make an appearance as Luke and Phealan have a confrontation (I haven't seen or read any spoilers)?


----------



## kimthecat

stockwellcat. said:


> Was that Andy's trainer bobbing around in the water? Is his body about to make an appearance as Luke and Phealan have a confrontation (I haven't seen or read any spoilers)?


 Yeah , Andy's trainer and there was another one bobbing about. Who will he put the blame on if he kills Luke . Ive not seen any spoilers.
Phelan is also setting up Seb for something as well .


----------



## Teddy-dog

Omg I am in shock!! I don’t want Luke to be killed off!

I haven’t seen any spoilers so that was a surprise. I was really hoping that Luke would get to the bottom of Pat and Andy story


----------



## stockwellcat.

Poor Luke.


----------



## kimthecat

<sobbing> I really thought he was going to get away 
I feel sorry for the actors getting laid off. I bet the rest of the cast must be wondering who's next .


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> <sobbing> I really thought he was going to get away
> I feel sorry for the actors getting laid off. I bet the rest of the cast must be wondering who's next .


Me too I thought he works in a garage and used to race (if I remember right??) so no way would Pat run him off the road. I hope he's sneaky survived... but I hoped that with Andy haha


----------



## Cleo38

Blimey, I didn't expect that!!!


----------



## stockwellcat.

kimthecat said:


> I bet the rest of the cast must be wondering *who's next* .


Sean Tully
Billy
Ken Barlow
Eventually Phelan after he knocks off Eileen and Seb has him arrested.

I have seen no spoilers I am guessing.


----------



## kimthecat

Teddy-dog said:


> Me too I thought he works in a garage and used to race (if I remember right??) so no way would Pat run him off the road. I hope he's sneaky survived... but I hoped that with Andy haha


I think he was dazed from being hit on the head. He should have tied Phelan up or something. 
I thought Phelan was dead after Luke hit him but he must have been pretending


----------



## kimthecat

stockwellcat. said:


> Sean Tully
> Billy
> Ken Barlow
> Eventually Phelan after he knocks off Eileen and Seb has him arrested.
> 
> I have seen no spoilers I am guessing.


 Not Ken, I hope ! 
They mentioned Emily Bishop is back from Peru or somewhere so where is she ?


----------



## stockwellcat.

kimthecat said:


> Not Ken, I hope !
> They mentioned Emily Bishop is back from Peru or somewhere so where is she ?


With a relative.
Don't think she is coming back into Corrie.


----------



## CJames

Hello. I know this isn't the place to write my post but I am new to this site. How do I post a new chat? I would like some advice. Thank you


----------



## Cleo38

Surely Ken will never go, he's been there so long now. Billy gets right on my nerves so would be good to see him go tbh but I thought with Luke they could have done more with his storylines


----------



## SusieRainbow

CJames said:


> Hello. I know this isn't the place to write my post but I am new to this site. How do I post a new chat? I would like some advice. Thank you


Decide which sub-forum you want , at the top of the page it says 'Post new thread.' Click on that , think of a title and off you go !
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jackie C

YEARS ago, and I do mean many years, I used to enjoy Coronation St. But it lost its way. There used to be good characters, both young and old, some funny, some sad, some nasty. I never liked Eastenders as it was always violent and shouty (and I'm not a sensitive person).
All Corrie seems to do now is try to compete with Eastenders for shouting, sex and violence. There is nothing wrong with modern story lines, as it has to reflect society and its modern values, but that does not mean it has to be one long shouting/shagging match. There has to be some balance, but all it seems to do is centre on negativity. What happened to the funny story lines and the quirky characters?

Oh, and the fact it's on for 20 hours a week......


----------



## Jackie C

picaresque said:


> One of my favourite Corrie scenes featuring the late, great Blanche
> 
> 'She lived on a tugboat' :Smuggrin


Brilliant! I've not seen it before, and couldn't stop laughing. Surprised Blanche didn't talk about Deidre's affair with Mike Baldwin.


----------



## kimthecat

CJames said:


> Hello. I know this isn't the place to write my post but I am new to this site. How do I post a new chat? I would like some advice. Thank you


 go back to the General Chat page and scroll down to the bottom of the page and click on Post New Thread.
If you need advice about a pet its best to go to the relevant section such as Dog Chat or Cat chat


----------



## Cleo38

I think last night was too OTT, I don't like too much drama in Corrie,if I wanted that I would watch EastEnders. I want to see more Tracy Barlow, her scenes lately have been hilarious - she's such a bitch!


----------



## picaresque

Cleo38 said:


> Billy gets right on my nerves


He's a total wet blanket. Utterly ridiculous how he survived that fall, but I suppose that leaves some hope for Luke...?


----------



## Cleo38

picaresque said:


> He's a total wet blanket. Utterly ridiculous how he survived that fall, but I suppose that leaves some hope for Luke...?


Maybe saved by the hand of God ...no, even God would let him go surely! :Cat


----------



## Mirandashell

I've heard that the ratings have dropped since the new boss took over. A lot of people are saying on forums that the Phelan storyline is too gory, too dark and too ridiculous. It's spoiling the programme for them.


----------



## Teddy-dog

I think it has got a bit ridiculous with Phelan. He can’t get away with shooting someone in broad daylight and blowing up the car!


----------



## kimthecat

Teddy-dog said:


> I think it has got a bit ridiculous with Phelan. He can't get away with shooting someone in broad daylight and blowing up the car!


 It looks like he has so far. :Rage They're blaming the racists he had a fight with . 
Young Seb has twigged on to him . He warned Irene . 
So , is the gun in Phelan's tool box under the stairs?


----------



## Teddy-dog

Yawnnnnn is anyone just waiting for Phelan to be caught now????


----------



## Mirandashell

I've been watching the old ones on ITV4. Way more interesting and funny and realistic.


----------



## Rufus15

Really struggling with Corrie lately, stopped watching it for a couple of months and started up again when I found out Andy was back. Was furious with what they did with Andy, it was so, so wrong. He should have gotten back to Steph!! I'm not liking how every storyline seems to be shunted to the side over Phelan, it was interesting a few months ago but now is dragging on a bit.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Use to watch it all the time, but haven't watched it for nearly thirty years.


----------



## picaresque

The Phelan stuff isn't even funny anymore. And I don't expect realism from Corrie but both Billy's opioid addiction and the kidney transplant storyline are full of plot holes and inaccuracies. I'm still watching but largely out of habit and I'm usually concentrating on something else.


----------



## Teddy-dog

picaresque said:


> The Phelan stuff isn't even funny anymore. And I don't expect realism from Corrie but both Billy's opioid addiction and the kidney transplant storyline are full of plot holes and inaccuracies. I'm still watching but largely out of habit and I'm usually concentrating on something else.


Me too!

Really think they need to end the Phelan stuff now. I thought it was coming to an end with Nichola but now that's come to an end!


----------



## picaresque

Teddy-dog said:


> Me too!
> 
> Really think they need to end the Phelan stuff now. I thought it was coming to an end with Nichola but now that's come to an end!


When the planet dies, there'll be nothing left except the cockroaches, and Pat Phelan.


----------



## kimthecat

I turned off Fridays 8.30 episode after about a minute . What did David and the other bloke do to Lee? 
Is Nicola and the baby ok ?


----------



## Rufus15

kimthecat said:


> I turned off Fridays 8.30 episode after about a minute . What did David and the other bloke do to Lee?
> Is Nicola and the baby ok ?


Gave him a bit of a kick about. Nicola and baby ok, Phelan told her he knew about Seb and said he never wanted to see her again


----------



## kimthecat

Rufus15 said:


> Gave him a bit of a kick about. Nicola and baby ok, Phelan told her he knew about Seb and said he never wanted to see her again


 That's what I'm hating is the violence, I think it just encourages people especially when they see characters get away with it.
Phew , Phelan hasn't murdered anyone ! 
I really miss the andy and luke,


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> That's what I'm hating is the violence, I think it just encourages people especially when they see characters get away with it.
> Phew , Phelan hasn't murdered anyone !
> I really miss the andy and luke,


Yes, the violence is too much or Corrie.

Having said that I honestly thought Andy was so boring & Luke wasn't that interesting so I don't miss them at all .... I will actually miss Phelan when he goes as he really has been a great baddie.

Am not looking forward to David's future storyline either. I know he's had some dark moments, & the actor has played them brilliantly but again I think the subject matter is too much


----------



## Teddy-dog

Cleo38 said:


> Yes, the violence is too much or Corrie.
> 
> Having said that I honestly thought Andy was so boring & Luke wasn't that interesting so I don't miss them at all .... I will actually miss Phelan when he goes as he really has been a great baddie.
> 
> Am not looking forward to David's future storyline either. I know he's had some dark moments, & the actor has played them brilliantly but again I think the subject matter is too much


Yes I'm a bit wary of David's new storyline! Not sure what to think...

I think Friday when David left what's his face and Josh together is supposed to allude to the fact that he has a dark side


----------



## kimthecat

Cleo38 said:


> Y
> Am not looking forward to David's future storyline either. I know he's had some dark moments, & the actor has played them brilliantly but again I think the subject matter is too much


 Me neither  Martin Platt is supposed to be coming back for this story line. It will be good to see him back .


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> Me neither  Martin Platt is supposed to be coming back for this story line. It will be good to see him back .


Oh really? he hasn't been in it or years so it will be interesting to see him back. Funny. I've been watching old episodes on ITV3 lately where him & Jenny Bradley ran of to France together


----------



## Mirandashell

I saw that! It's funny to see him looking so young. As well as Kevin and Sally.


----------



## kimthecat

Cleo38 said:


> Oh really? he hasn't been in it or years so it will be interesting to see him back. Funny. I've been watching old episodes on ITV3 lately where him & Jenny Bradley ran of to France together


 I'd forgotten about that . Ive got the odd one or two old episodes , one where Gail was working in the cafe and Martin was a handyman and came to fix something.


----------



## kimthecat

Tonight's the night! It's going to all kick off and it seems Phelan get's his comeuppance.


----------



## kimthecat

OT . The young actor, Rob Mallard who plays Daniel has a debilitating illness caused Essential Tremor . He was accused of being drunk after appearing on live TV and the brave lad decided to go public it

https://www.standard.co.uk/stayingi...cked-for-shaking-during-live-tv-a3781586.html


----------



## Rufus15

kimthecat said:


> OT . The young actor, Rob Mallard who plays Daniel has a debilitating illness caused Essential Tremor . He was accused of being drunk after appearing on live TV and the brave lad decided to go public it
> 
> https://www.standard.co.uk/stayingi...cked-for-shaking-during-live-tv-a3781586.html


Well done him. I know he was lambasted for appearing on This Morning with 'issues' and addressed it on his Twitter.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Why’d he go after the phone??!!


----------



## kimthecat

Teddy-dog said:


> Why'd he go after the phone??!!


 I know . That was stupid . I think he panicked .


----------



## Cleo38

Teddy-dog said:


> Why'd he go after the phone??!!


That's what I thought. .. if it was all going to be incased in concrete then surely he would have just left it.


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> I know . That was stupid . I think he panicked .


Probably! 
I thought he was going to topple over reaching for his phone


----------



## kimthecat

Teddy-dog said:


> Probably!
> I thought he was going to topple over reaching for his phone


That's what it said in the TV guide. 

Another thing , the bodies were well wrapped up. How come Andy's trainers escaped and floated to the top ??


----------



## stockwellcat.

The script writers weren't paying attention to the story tonight. 2 people came into Eileen's shaking their brollies and outside it was bone dry and then it was really windy at the work site with snow on the ground were Phelon was. Why on earth did he go in after his phone as well according to the TV guide he was meant to have fallen in? Poor story line tonight so far.


----------



## Teddy-dog

I agree... not too impressed with the big storyline so far!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Unless he climbs out and falls in again??? You wouldn’t think he’d be that stupid though...


----------



## picaresque

Argh this is making me feel queasy.


----------



## Cleo38

Hahaha, Steve walking in with the plunger after trying to unblock the loo was quite funny


----------



## Teddy-dog

Cleo38 said:


> Hahaha, Steve walking in with the plunger after trying to unblock the loo was quite funny


I also liked (in the previous episode) "Dropped a samosa in it, surprisingly tasty"


----------



## picaresque

Moira (?) tipsily slagging everyone off made me laugh. That's more like the Corrie we all love.


----------



## Cleo38

Blimey, so he lives another day!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Cleo38 said:


> Blimey, so he lives another day!


That's what I thought! Surely there must be more to it? He can't get away with it again!


----------



## stockwellcat.

So Paramedics now rescue people. Shouldn't have the fire brigade turned up and the police. The storyline is rubbish. I am bored now. Gone off corrie.


----------



## kimthecat

stockwellcat. said:


> So Paramedics now rescue people. Shouldn't have the fire brigade turned up and the police. The storyline is rubbish. I am bored now. Gone off corrie.


 Exactly my thoughts. :Facepalm
Eileen drove to the Mill they found Phelan , he was rescued and in an ambulance and back home in like about an hour of everyone else]s time . Did they travel in the Tardis?

Another big let down .


----------



## stockwellcat.

Just a technicality. Were is Eileen's sofa?


----------



## Teddy-dog

stockwellcat. said:


> Just a technicality. Were is Eileen's sofa?


Haha! I didn't notice that.

Corrie houses are magically expandable, so you can move furniture and store it and also have an infinite number of people living in a small terrace.


----------



## Cleo38

Teddy-dog said:


> Haha! I didn't notice that.
> 
> Corrie houses are magically expandable, so you can move furniture and store it and also have an infinite number of people living in a small terrace.


Like Maria's tiny flat that can house countless people in it!


----------



## stockwellcat.

Bill Roache (Ken Barlow) is reportedly on compassionate leave from Coronation Street after the death of his 50 year old daughter Vanya on Friday last week. Coronation Street bosses have said he can take as much time as he needs off.

http://m.huffingtonpost.co.uk/amp/e...passionate-leave_uk_5a9fa2aee4b002df2c5ef562/


----------



## Rufus15

I've just caught up, what a ridiculous pair of programmes


----------



## kimthecat

stockwellcat. said:


> Bill Roache (Ken Barlow) is reportedly on compassionate leave from Coronation Street after the death of his 50 year old daughter Vanya on Friday last week. Coronation Street bosses have said he can take as much time as he needs off.
> 
> http://m.huffingtonpost.co.uk/amp/e...passionate-leave_uk_5a9fa2aee4b002df2c5ef562/


Oh dear , poor man .  I didn't know this .


----------



## paddyjulie

Teddy-dog said:


> That's what I thought! Surely there must be more to it? He can't get away with it again!


He doesn't !!!


----------



## Rufus15

Did everyone watch last night (Friday)? I thought it was well done but gosh it was hard to watch knowing what was going to happen


----------



## Teddy-dog

Rufus15 said:


> Did everyone watch last night (Friday)? I thought it was well done but gosh it was hard to watch knowing what was going to happen


Yes I did. And I agree. I think they did it well but it was hard knowing where it was going. I felt the same with Bethany's grooming storyline too. That did make me wince at times!


----------



## Rufus15

I do think it's good that they're tackling these story lines though, I'd rather be uncomfortable but aware watching it than go through the trauma


----------



## Cleo38

It really was quite disturbing. Whilst it is good that these issues are bought up & discussed I just wish it wasn't on Corrie as I prefer it more light hearted ... but that's just my preferences


----------



## picaresque

Yeah I'm not so sure about some of these issue-led storylines that are supposedly about 'raising awareness'. It's all a bit too heavy for Coronation Street. Bethany's grooming storyline was grim to watch and this'll be just as upsetting. If I wanted dark, gritty and miserable I'd go back to Eastenders, and there's a reason I gave up on that years ago.


----------



## Sacrechat

We always think of women being raped; it’s rare we think of it happening to men. I remember when I was in my early twenties, there was a 28 year old man walking home drunk one Saturday night when he was beaten up and raped. I was shocked at the time, because it had never entered my head that it might happen. 

Watching Corrie on Friday brought it back into my mind. It was well presented, but like you say: a bit disturbing and uncomfortable to watch. 

It will be interesting to see how well he acts the part from here, because it’s probably unlikely that he has any personal experience to draw upon and I can’t imagine anyone who has had a similar experience would want to discuss their deepest emotions with an actor.

I think Corrie is excellent as a light entertainment show, but feel it sometimes falls short when dealing with serious issues.


----------



## picaresque

Sacremist said:


> It will be interesting to see how well he acts the part from here, because it's probably unlikely that he has any personal experience to draw upon and I can't imagine anyone who has had a similar experience would want to discuss their deepest emotions with an actor.


They did actually consult with a RL survivor, I saw this story earlier
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...David-Platt-Coronation-Street-speaks-out.html

I hope they do the storyline justice but tbh I don't really want to watch it so might take a little break.


----------



## Sacrechat

picaresque said:


> They did actually consult with a RL survivor, I saw this story earlier
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...David-Platt-Coronation-Street-speaks-out.html
> 
> I hope they do the storyline justice but tbh I don't really want to watch it so might take a little break.


Wow, I'm surprised. Not sure I would have been able to talk about it.


----------



## Zaros

They've started showing Coronation Street on Finnish TV.

My God, isn't Ena Sharples ugly. :Wideyed

Is she Winston Churchill's sister or Churchill in drag?

Does she, Minnie Caldwell and Albert Tatlock own the snug in the Rovers, or does Jack and Annie Walker rent it out exclusively to them?

I'll tell you what though, that bloody Elsie Tanner is destined to become Manchester's own Zsa Zsa Gabor the way things are going.:Jawdrop


----------



## Teddy-dog

I’ve heard the Pat Phelan storyline comes to a head this week... fingers crossed!


----------



## Cleo38

Zaros said:


> They've started showing Coronation Street on Finnish TV.
> 
> My God, isn't Ena Sharples ugly. :Wideyed
> 
> Is she Winston Churchill's sister or Churchill in drag?
> 
> Does she, Minnie Caldwell and Albert Tatlock own the snug in the Rovers, or does Jack and Annie Walker rent it out exclusively to them?
> 
> I'll tell you what though, that bloody Elsie Tanner is destined to become Manchester's own Zsa Zsa Gabor the way things are going.:Jawdrop


Those were the days! I've been re-watching old Corrie episodes on ITV3 some days, they were great. Most o the men were sexist pigs who wanted their wives at home getting their dinner ready (even 'liberal' Ken Barlow) but the I Ioved the 'tough-as-old-boots' matriarchs they had then


----------



## Mirandashell

I love Bet Lynch! She is so strong and so funny. The way she was winding up Percy today was brilliant. 

Oh oh... Alan is beginning to show signs of what's to come....


----------



## Zaros

Cleo38 said:


> Those were the days! I've been re-watching old Corrie episodes on ITV3 some days, they were great. Most o the men were sexist pigs who wanted their wives at home getting their dinner ready (even 'liberal' Ken Barlow) but the I Ioved the 'tough-as-old-boots' matriarchs they had then


Tough as old boots with faces that could turn a milk stout sour.

It's a bit afore me time like, but I've just been watching a few clips courtesy of YouTube.....

Hilda Ogden Accusing Elsie of getting up to no good with her Stan.:Hilarious


----------



## Mirandashell

Was that a very young Warren Clarke ordering the whiskey in the Rovers?


----------



## Sacrechat

Mirandashell said:


> Was that a very young Warren Clarke ordering the whiskey in the Rovers?


I believe so, yes.


----------



## Zaros

Mirandashell said:


> Was that a very young Warren Clarke ordering the whiskey in the Rovers?


Thanks for that. I knew his face was familiar.

I watched a George Gently episode with him in it just recently too (Peace and Love) 2010

I didn't know he died just four years later.


----------



## paddyjulie

Teddy-dog said:


> I've heard the Pat Phelan storyline comes to a head this week... fingers crossed!


Certainly does , it all happens in my home town  A place called Whitehaven , that's where it was filmed at anyway


----------



## Cleo38

Fantastic clip @Zaros! Loved Hilda, she was hilarious.

My favourite bits in Corrie used to be in The Rover when Annie Walker was in charge & Bet, Betty & Fred worked there. Does anyone remember when Fred took Bet & Betty out for the day & his car sunk?


----------



## kimthecat

Ive gone of Corrie. I'm watching Hollyoakes instead


----------



## Mirandashell

I'm watching the first episode from 1960. Arthur Lowe!


----------



## Cleo38

Mirandashell said:


> I'm watching the first episode from 1960. Arthur Lowe!


Where can you watch episodes that old?


----------



## Mirandashell

Youtube.


----------



## Mirandashell

You thought the row between Elsie and Hilda was good. Watch this one!


----------



## Zaros

Cleo38 said:


> Where can you watch episodes that old?


She's got them on standard 8mm and plays them on her cine projector.


----------



## Cleo38

Wow, loved the proper rows between the women in Corrie ...... was just watching this one


----------



## Mirandashell

I say it again ... I adore Bet Lynch!


----------



## Mirandashell

Wrong episode!


----------



## Colliebarmy

There are now more murders and rapists in Corrie than in Midsummer Murders

Light entertainment? id hate to see the dark side


----------



## Colliebarmy

Did anyone catch the "joke" built into an episode of Endeavour?


----------



## Rufus15

The David episodes have been absolutely heart breaking. I'm so glad they're looking at men's mental health as part of this, too many men don't talk enough


----------



## picaresque

I love how somehow it was Fizz's fault that Tyrone hit his daughter.


----------



## kimthecat

No Corrie tonight due to football  Much as I love football I'm a tad annoyed !
I missed yesterdays one as well because I didn't know it was on . Davids dad , martin turned up apparently.
Im pleased to see him back but sad about the circumstances. They should give David a break after all the things that have happened to him


----------



## Rufus15

Just to be contrary (sorry), I do sort of like that it's always David because he's been in it since he was a child. I feel like people are closer to his character than they would be to say Eileen or something, as they haven't been in it as long. So I think the storylines hit home a bit harder


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> No Corrie tonight due to football  Much as I love football I'm a tad annoyed !
> I missed yesterdays one as well because I didn't know it was on . Davids dad , martin turned up apparently.
> Im pleased to see him back but sad about the circumstances. They should give David a break after all the things that have happened to him


Oh neither did I & was just sat here cursing that it wasn't on & bloody football was ...... am off to the ITV Player to watch now


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> No Corrie tonight due to football  Much as I love football I'm a tad annoyed !
> I missed yesterdays one as well because I didn't know it was on . Davids dad , martin turned up apparently.
> Im pleased to see him back but sad about the circumstances. They should give David a break after all the things that have happened to him


Ooh I didn't realise it was on last night either! Thanks, off to watch now


----------



## kimthecat

Rufus15 said:


> Just to be contrary (sorry), I do sort of like that it's always David because he's been in it since he was a child. I feel like people are closer to his character than they would be to say Eileen or something, as they haven't been in it as long. So I think the storylines hit home a bit harder


Jack Shepherd is a good actor , I love his psycho stare .
I expect he appreciates these story lines as he can stretch himself as an actor and break new ground in the Soap. 
The help lines were inundated with calls so it has helped people and bought attention to it.

There was a snippet from next weeks episodes on the ITV morning show. I didn't see it but my friend told me they showed a clip with Eileen backing away from Phelan saying What have you done !


----------



## Rufus15

kimthecat said:


> Jack Shepherd is a good actor , I love his psycho stare .
> I expect he appreciates these story lines as he can stretch himself as an actor and break new ground in the Soap.
> The help lines were inundated with calls so it has helped people and bought attention to it.
> 
> There was a snippet from next weeks episodes on the ITV morning show. I didn't see it but my friend told me they showed a clip with Eileen backing away from Phelan saying What have you done !


Yes they did! It's the end of Phelan and I can't flipping wait. Apparently they fish *two* bodies out the water :Jawdrop


----------



## mrs phas

kimthecat said:


> Jack Shepherd is a good actor , I love his psycho stare .


Jack P. Shepherd is quite a good actor too


----------



## kimthecat

Rufus15 said:


> Yes they did! It's the end of Phelan and I can't flipping wait. Apparently they fish *two* bodies out the water :Jawdrop


 OMG ! Do they give away any more . I hope they don't !


----------



## Sacrechat

I get a bit fed up when the story lines run for too long. I’ll be glad to see the back of Phelan.


----------



## kimthecat

mrs phas said:


> Jack P. Shepherd is quite a good actor too


  I couldn't be arsed to put the P in


----------



## Rufus15

kimthecat said:


> OMG ! Do they give away any more . I hope they don't !


Nope, I read the bodies thing on a spoiler so I'll say no more!


----------



## kimthecat

Sacremist said:


> I get a bit fed up when the story lines run for too long. I'll be glad to see the back of Phelan.


 Me too. A lot of fans saying the same thing . I think Phelan should have disappeared when Luke confronted him and not killed him . That way they could have brought him back in the future.


----------



## kimthecat

Rufus15 said:


> Nope, I read the bodies thing on a spoiler so I'll say no more!


I'm sitting on my hands now resisting the temptation to google


----------



## Sacrechat

kimthecat said:


> Me too. A lot of fans saying the same thing . I think Phelan should have disappeared when Luke confronted him and not killed him . That way they could have brought him back in the future.


Yeah, I wish that too, I really thought that was going to be the end of Phelan. I was feeling exasperated when it didn't happen. I'm sooooo ready for him to get his comeuppance.


----------



## stockwellcat.

kimthecat said:


> Me too. A lot of fans saying the same thing . I think Phelan should have disappeared when Luke confronted him and not killed him . That way they could have brought him back in the future.


Patience. Phelan is gone next week, it looks like Eileen is as well. Whoops spolier alert. Damn TV mags spoil everything, so does Manchester Evening News.


----------



## Sacrechat

There’s nothing on Digital Spy about Eileen leaving. I suspect she will survive.


----------



## kimthecat

The TV guides are giving a lot away. I think its possible that phelan will be assumed dead but he manages to survive.


----------



## Sacrechat

kimthecat said:


> The TV guides are giving a lot away. I think its possible that phelan will be assumed dead but he manages to survive.


To come back and haunt us all again! Hang on, Richards all ready doing that with Gail. Damn it! We just can't get rid of them.


----------



## Cleo38

Sacremist said:


> To come back and haunt us all again! Hang on, Richards all ready doing that with Gail. Damn it! We just can't get rid of them.


I loved Richard Hillman - always like the baddies! 

I still think of Gail's line describing him as "Norman Bates with a briefcase" .... classic!!


----------



## Sacrechat

Cleo38 said:


> I loved Richard Hillman - always like the baddies!
> 
> I still think of Gail's line describing him as "Norman Bates with a briefcase" .... classic!!


I wonder if Eileen will wake up one morning 12 months from now to find Phelan taking a shower, like Bobby in Dallas, that look of shock on her face as she realises all the storylines over the past year were just a dream.


----------



## picaresque

Sacremist said:


> I wonder if Eileen will wake up one morning 12 months from now to find Phelan taking a shower, like Bobby in Dallas, that look of shock on her face as she realises all the storylines over the past year were just a dream.


Don't give the scriptwriters ideas


----------



## stockwellcat.

Well how dramatic. At last. Goodbye Pat Phelan.


----------



## Cleo38

I enjoyed it but am gutted he's gone


----------



## Rufus15

Or is it.....


----------



## stockwellcat.

If they don't find his body I think he'll be back. Or they'll do a halloween special and he'll come back as a ghost to haunt Eileen.


----------



## Cleo38

stockwellcat. said:


> If they don't find his body I think he'll be back. Or they'll do a halloween special and he'll come back as a ghost to haunt Eileen.


With Richard Hillman haunting Gail :Jawdrop


----------



## Rufus15

stockwellcat. said:


> If they don't find his body I think he'll be back. Or they'll do a halloween special and he'll come back as a ghost to haunt Eileen.





Cleo38 said:


> With Richard Hillman haunting Gail :Jawdrop


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Sacrechat

stockwellcat. said:


> If they don't find his body I think he'll be back. Or they'll do a halloween special and he'll come back as a ghost to haunt Eileen.


Or come back to kill Eileen! After all, she did stamp on his hand.


----------



## picaresque

He'll end up doing a Harold Bishop and reappear years later with amnesia.


----------



## Teddy-dog

I wish they’d ended it in a more definite way. I hate it when they bring someone back who should’ve disappeared!


----------



## Cleo38

Sacremist said:


> Or come back to kill Eileen! After all, she did stamp on his hand.


I wonder now how she will cope with knowing she too is a killer .... he may have deserved it but what she did was still a crime. Wonder if she will confess to Liz at some point


----------



## Sacrechat

Yeah, plus she was very vocal about how people must know what their psycho relatives are up to and she ignored all the signs. She’s already shown she’s struggling with that.


----------



## stockwellcat.

He's not dead. He's back. 
Meanwhile Eileen is getting in trouble for aiding and abetting.


----------



## Vanessa131

My prediction was correct, it is soap world afterall!


----------



## Rufus15

Ohh sod, I've missed tonight's episodes and then read this! Will have to catch up tomorrow


----------



## Cleo38

Oooh, how exciting! Must admit I did think he was dead so am glad to see he's still alive & up to no good


----------



## picaresque

So it appears Phelan actually is immortal. Don't know whether to be glad he lives another day or annoyed at Corrie writers doing a fake-out _again_.


----------



## bordie

Cleo38 said:


> Oooh, how exciting! Must admit I did think he was dead so am glad to see he's still alive & up to no good D


he got washed up alive


----------



## Team_Trouble

Knew he wouldn't be dead...


----------



## Cleo38




----------



## Sacrechat

How many lives does this monster have?


----------



## kimthecat

I knew he wouldn't die though I didn't expect him to come back so quickly .  Its getting tedious now.
I did actually feel sorry for Eileen .


----------



## kimthecat




----------



## Teddy-dog

:Hilarious Can't believe they've actually not killed him off. When is he going to get caught out?? Is he going to off the women looking after him when he's all better?


----------



## Cleo38




----------



## stockwellcat.

Cleo38 said:


> View attachment 350399


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cleo38

I wonder if he's going to stitch her up so she goes down for all this. It will be like another 'Free the Weatherfield One' campaign where Deidre was framed by 'pilot' John Lindsay


----------



## JANICE199

*Why oh why did i tune in to corrie again! This soap has gone right down hill along with eastenders. Boring and so blooming predictable.*


----------



## kimthecat

Cleo38 said:


> I wonder if he's going to stitch her up so she goes down for all this. It will be like another 'Free the Weatherfield One' campaign where Deidre was framed by 'pilot' John Lindsay


 There'll be questions asked in parliament!


----------



## stockwellcat.

My dad doesn't watch Corrie but has watched the build up to the Pat Phelan death fall. My dad made a valid point. There is no way Pat Phelan would have been able to swim to Ireland from England especially with a cut that large on his leg (he was stitching this up at the end of the episode). My dad said he was going "Yes" when Eileen stood on his hands before Pat Phelan fell in the water and to find out he was alive at the end of the 2nd episode on Monday was very disappointing and unbelievable.


----------



## Sacrechat

stockwellcat. said:


> My dad doesn't watch Corrie but has watched the build up to the Pat Phelan death fall. My dad made a valid point. There is no way Pat Phelan would have been able to swim to Ireland from England especially with a cut that large on his leg (he was stitching this up at the end of the episode). My dad said he was going "Yes" when Eileen stood on his hands before Pat Phelan fell in the water and to find out he was alive at the end of the 2nd episode on Monday was very disappointing and unbelievable.


We'll have to see if he is actually in Ireland and not just a local guest house run by an Irish woman. Also if he is in Ireland, we'll have to see how he got there.

What I find difficult to believe is how he got out of the sea. It looked pretty rough. Temperatures at this time of year are very low, so if you fall in water you could be dead after 20 minutes. In real life cases, few people who go into the sea in cold weather come out alive. I remember reading about a dog that jumped into the sea at Blackpool during full tide and it's owner who jumped in after it, were both killed. It will be interesting to see how his survival is explained.


----------



## kimthecat

My Oh was saying He wont survive , he'll drown or die of hypothermia . I said he will . This is soapland, anything is possible ! 

Great acting tonight from Colson Smith who plays Craig . I was in tears seeing him so tormented by his OCD.


----------



## picaresque

kimthecat said:


> Great acting tonight from Colson Smith who plays Craig . I was in tears seeing him so tormented by his OCD.


I was  at how he got see a doctor that day. Less realistic than Billy surviving falling off a cliff.


----------



## Sacrechat

picaresque said:


> I was  at how he got see a doctor that day. Less realistic than Billy surviving falling off a cliff.


I never thought about that, so true! Lol!


----------



## picaresque

Sacremist said:


> I never thought about that, so true! Lol!


Watch him get the very best support without having to go on a months-long waiting list, and he'll be fully cured in a few weeks. Actually this would be a really good opportunity for Corrie to highlight the serious underfunding of mental health care but I'm guessing that wouldn't be dramatic enough. To be fair I'm not sure I'd want to watch that anyway, the wonders of Wetherfield's NHS Trust is less depressing.


----------



## kimthecat

@picaresque Perhaps it depends where you live . You can get emergency appointments with GPs here . My sister had a break down and her doctor actually came to her house , this was in the morning . But agree there is a long wait to see a counsellor .

There were positive comments about it on twitter from people with suffer from this . A lot of people dont really understand it and I think it gave a good insight into it .


----------



## kimthecat

The delicious Mick from Brookside is in Corrie playing Mike, a suitor for Liz . Yippee ! I hope he stays a while.

Perhaps next , he will turn up in Eastenders playing a Michael


----------



## Teddy-dog

I’ve seen recently that the executive producer who’s behind a lot of he darker storylines is leaving this year (July I think) and the guy who does emmerdale is replacing her.
I wonder if it’ll get more cheery?


----------



## Sacrechat

Teddy-dog said:


> I've seen recently that the executive producer who's behind a lot of he darker storylines is leaving this year (July I think) and the guy who does emmerdale is replacing her.
> I wonder if it'll get more cheery?


They've had some less than cheery plots in Emmerdale what with helicopter crashes, the Kings pushing each other through windows and acid attacks, so I wouldn't get your hopes up.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

I know this thread is a few months old but I love the old eps. I remember in the 90s Granada plus was screening daily eps from 1975 onwards. I watched them as if they were new! 
I do not watch current episodes because it is not Coronation Street. Not one iconic character and the story lines are no longer simple day to day irony and humour. The Phelan story line was/is nasty. The last time I tuned in he shot a young lad dead. Horrible!
I hear that Nigel Havers is about to return as Lewis Archer. I will check that out because that storyline he had with Gail was quite funny considering


KittenKong said:


> Sorry to drift this thread off topic but is anyone else watching the 1986 episodes shown on ITV3 at the moment? These are transmitted 100% originally from the start Granada caption to the end one.
> 
> I'd forgotten how good this programme used to be. Serious matters and a lot of humour too, quality entertainment. The exterior scenes were still shot on film at that time as well.
> 
> Think I'll treat myself to these Network DVDs.
> http://networkonair.com/drama/1439-coronation-street-1960-1969


I


----------



## kimthecat

Teddy-dog said:


> I've seen recently that the executive producer who's behind a lot of he darker storylines is leaving this year (July I think) and the guy who does emmerdale is replacing her.
> I wonder if it'll get more cheery?


 I doubt it.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Sacremist said:


> They've had some less than cheery plots in Emmerdale what with helicopter crashes, the Kings pushing each other through windows and acid attacks, so I wouldn't get your hopes up.


Haha I don't watch Emmerdale so wasn't sure! I know they said the producer who's leaving was criticised for the darker storylines (in what I read) so thought they might bring someone in who might not be so dark.... Perhaps not!


----------



## Rufus15

I'm quite sad that Kate Oates is leaving, but I wonder has she been a bit too outspoken for the big wigs. She's been very critical of the criticisms of the David Platt story line. I have to say I agree with her, it is something that needs to be tackled, and I think the way they're doing it is very insightful and they're handling it with delicacy and respect.

I do understand what people are saying about how soaps should be light and fluffy, and no one wants to see that, but I think people _should _see what things like rape do to people, especially to victims who can't feel like they can speak out.

It's a real shame she's leaving


----------



## Happy Paws2

Rufus15 said:


> I'm quite sad that Kate Oates is leaving, but I wonder has she been a bit too outspoken for the big wigs. She's been very critical of the criticisms of the David Platt story line. I have to say I agree with her, it is something that needs to be tackled, and I think the way they're doing it is very insightful and they're handling it with delicacy and respect.
> 
> I do understand what people are saying about how soaps should be light and fluffy, and no one wants to see that,* but I think people should see what things like rape do to people, especially to victims who can't feel like they can speak out. *
> 
> It's a real shame she's leaving


I haven't watched Corrie or any of the soaps for nearly twenty years they just got on my nerves, but I get your point, sometimes they have to tell real life situations they can't be sweetness and light all the time, live isn't like that.


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> The delicious Mick from Brookside is in Corrie playing Mike, a suitor for Liz . Yippee ! I hope he stays a while.
> 
> Perhaps next , he will turn up in Eastenders playing a Michael


He doesn't look much different does he?! I hope he stays in for a while so Liz has a good storyline, I love her but she's under used now she's not landlady at The Rovers.


----------



## Rufus15

Happy Paws said:


> I haven't watched Corrie or any of the soaps for nearly twenty years they just got on my nerves, but I get your point, sometimes they have to tell real life situations they can't be sweetness and light all the time, live isn't like that.


Exactly. It would be lovely if we didn't have to tackle these issues, but while they still exist I think it's good to keep them in the public eye.

I also like the storyline they're doing with Rana at the moment, raising the issue of forced expatriation in the event the parents don't like their child's sexual orientation. Again, I they've handled it with real tact and delicacy, and they've raised the issue with the wider public that this *does *happen and people need to be aware of it. Hopefully it's allowed those with Asian friends to discuss if this is something that happens in their local community, and what support can they offer those who are left without family because they refused to follow the family line.

Anyway, getting off my soap box now. Went off on one a bit there


----------



## kimthecat

Cleo38 said:


> He doesn't look much different does he?! I hope he stays in for a while so Liz has a good storyline, I love her but she's under used now she's not landlady at The Rovers.


 She was brilliant as the pub landlady. Toyah and Peter suck , in real life the Rovers would have closed by now.


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> She was brilliant as the pub landlady. Toyah and Peter suck , in real life the Rovers would have closed by now.


They are sooooooo boring! I want Liz back behind the bar, she was a great landlady & The Rovers has a good history of strong women running it


----------



## kimthecat

Rufus15 said:


> Exactly. It would be lovely if we didn't have to tackle these issues, but while they still exist I think it's good to keep them in the public eye.
> Anyway, getting off my soap box now. Went off on one a bit there


i agree with you. I think putting these issues on popular programmes gets the message across that these things happen in real life and hopefully people affected will seek help.


----------



## Rufus15

Yes!! Bring Liz back to the Rovers! Although rather enjoying watching her bounce off that crackpot in the doctors :Woot


----------



## Cleo38

Rufus15 said:


> Yes!! Bring Liz back to the Rovers! Although rather enjoying watching her bounce off that crackpot in the doctors :Woot


Hahaha, yes I like her character but as I listen to The Archers I am so used to her voice being Helen Archer that I can't quite get to grips with her being someone else. It's weird as I don't get it with actors I can see but those I hear on radio I can't separate them from their radio character if that makes sense


----------



## Rufus15

Cleo38 said:


> Hahaha, yes I like her character but as I listen to The Archers I am so used to her voice being Helen Archer that I can't quite get to grips with her being someone else. It's weird as I don't get it with actors I can see but those I hear on radio I can't separate them from their radio character if that makes sense


I'm with you. I didn't know she's in The Archers, I don't listen to radio much. Is she still in it?


----------



## Cleo38

Rufus15 said:


> I'm with you. I didn't know she's in The Archers, I don't listen to radio much. Is she still in it?


Yes, she plays Helen Archer. Her character was in a really disturbing storyline a while ago where her husband slowly became abusive towards her & she ended up nearly killing him. It was so well done as it built up slowly & the man playing her husband (Rob) was fantastic. It really did raise awareness of coersive control & manipulative partners but it was very disturbing & upsetting to listen to at times.


----------



## Rufus15

Cleo38 said:


> Yes, she plays Helen Archer. Her character was in a really disturbing storyline a while ago where her husband slowly became abusive towards her & she ended up nearly killing him. It was so well done as it built up slowly & the man playing her husband (Rob) was fantastic. It really did raise awareness of coersive control & manipulative partners but it was very disturbing & upsetting to listen to at times.


That sounds really interesting, I'd imagine that would be very hard to listen to. Quite a different role for her now, being completely unstable. She's almost become the new Mary on the Cobbles


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

Happy Paws said:


> I haven't watched Corrie or any of the soaps for nearly twenty years they just got on my nerves, but I get your point, sometimes they have to tell real life situations they can't be sweetness and light all the time, live isn't like that.


That is true but many fans of the old Coronation Street do not like the new ones. Coronation Street between 1960 and 1990 was unique and legendary. Rita and Emily are the last remaining original characters but Emily was always boring. Sorry I forgot Ken, but without Mike and Deirdre, Ken is barely noticeable.


----------



## Sacrechat

Sometimes people don’t like change, but soaps have to evolve with the times in order to attract a new younger audience. We oldies won’t be around forever.


----------



## Rufus15

Sacremist said:


> Sometimes people don't like change, but soaps have to evolve with the times *in order to attract a new younger audience. * We oldies won't be around forever.


Completely agree with you, there are very few people my age (late 20s) watching the soaps now, particularly with things like Netflix so readily available.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Sacremist said:


> Sometimes people don't like change, but soaps have to evolve with the times in order to attract a new younger audience. We oldies won't be around forever.


True.... but what stopped me watching them is the constant arguing, yelling and shouting.


----------



## picaresque

Has anyone seen the latest Corrie spoiler about a certain character's departure?  Just as I was starting to get fond of them as well. 
So dark and potentially quite upsetting/triggering for a lot of viewers. Enough with the PSAs please


----------



## Teddy-dog

picaresque said:


> Has anyone seen the latest Corrie spoiler about a certain character's departure?  Just as I was starting to get fond of them as well.
> So dark and potentially quite upsetting/triggering for a lot of viewers. Enough with the PSAs please


Yep I've seen it! I'm a bit sad that's how they're leaving. I guess they do need to highlight these things but it has been a bit doom and gloom recently!


----------



## picaresque

Teddy-dog said:


> Yep I've seen it! I'm a bit sad that's how they're leaving. I guess they do need to highlight these things but it has been a bit doom and gloom recently!


It has been a bit much lately, I realise it can't be 100% fluff but a bit more balance would be nice, after the grooming storyline and Bethany being prostituted, David's rape and all the murder I'm just :Bag I understand they're working with the relevant charities as usual so I'm sure they'll handle it sensibly and maybe even some good will come out of it. Sad to see X go though, as I said I was starting to get quite fond of them as a character.


----------



## kimthecat

picaresque said:


> Has anyone seen the latest Corrie spoiler about a certain character's departure?  Just as I was starting to get fond of them as well.
> So dark and potentially quite upsetting/triggering for a lot of viewers. Enough with the PSAs please


Ive just googled it  That's really sad , I wish they had let them have a happy ending. Its getting too much, Its too soon , with all the other stuff going on, the soap is too depressing now , its bringing me down .
Ive seen enough of this subject in real life .


----------



## stockwellcat.

Brace yourselves guess who's back?

That's right...... Phelon.

Later than normal Corrie is on at 9pm and on every night this week.


----------



## kimthecat

I caught up with it on Friday. I'll be watching tonight !


----------



## kimthecat

Just ring the police , Gary ! 

Most of the plot has been given away so no nasty surprises till the end of the week.


----------



## stockwellcat.

Why didn't Gary's friend use the other baseball bat in the boot of his van as there was two and finish Phelon off?

So what's Gary's plan? Keep Phelon locked up?


----------



## Teddy-dog

Ooh I was out last night so missed the first episode. Will catch up tonight before the next one. I've heard the rumours of what's going to happen by the end of the week. I do like Pat as a villain but I hope this is the last story-line, it keeps ending and then coming back!


----------



## picaresque

I took a Corrie-holiday for the Aidan storyline and am only just getting back into it so I feel like I don't have a clue what's going on. Better drama going on irl anyway, the actor who plays Simon Barlow has got his teenage girlfriend pregnant anda


----------



## Rufus15

picaresque said:


> I took a Corrie-holiday for the Aidan storyline and am only just getting back into it so I feel like I don't have a clue what's going on. Better drama going on irl anyway, the actor who plays Simon Barlow has got his teenage girlfriend pregnant anda


I read that, no wonder he's good at acting a spoilt little brat


----------



## Cleo38

picaresque said:


> I took a Corrie-holiday for the Aidan storyline and am only just getting back into it so I feel like I don't have a clue what's going on. Better drama going on irl anyway, the actor who plays Simon Barlow has got his teenage girlfriend pregnant anda


Yes, the Aiden storyline was quite upsetting, especially his final scenes 

Wonder what's going to happen this week. I do like Phelan & I know they are milking this as he's such a good baddie.

What about the new Ryan? So irritating, almost as much as Daniel was in the last episode when he was supposed to be sill drunk from the night before


----------



## Teddy-dog

Who’s going to die....


----------



## Vanessa131

ooooer!


----------



## Cleo38

Is it the big finale tomorrow then?


----------



## kimthecat

@Cleo38 Yes !

i saw the last five minutes tonight . A gun goes off. I hope it didn't hurt anyone .


----------



## Cleo38

Bit of overkill with the Joy Division song ..... but I love that song (Atmosphere) but I haven't heard it for ages so it was a nice surprise.

I don't know any spoilers with what happens so am really looking forward to tonight's episode


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> @Cleo38 Yes !
> 
> i saw the last five minutes tonight . A gun goes off. I hope it didn't hurt anyone .


I think it probably has done!!



Cleo38 said:


> Bit of overkill with the Joy Division song ..... but I love that song (Atmosphere) but I haven't heard it for ages so it was a nice surprise.
> 
> I don't know any spoilers with what happens so am really looking forward to tonight's episode


I had read one spoiler on what happens... but now have heard differently so that might have been a red herring. Not sure what's going to happened but I think someone is going to die (maybe more than one????)


----------



## kimthecat

@Teddy-dog I hope it's Phelan . If they kill of any more main characters there wont be any left.
It says a bit in the Tv guide what will happen tonight so we know someone's wedding is going to be spoiled.


----------



## kimthecat

The Street totally deserted when he leaves the Builders site . Oh Come on !


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> The Street totally deserted when he leaves the Builders site . Oh Come on !


I know that's what I thought...


----------



## stockwellcat.

kimthecat said:


> The Street totally deserted when he leaves the Builders site . Oh Come on !


Nice to see Anna back, but for how long?

Looking forward to tonights episode.

Who has been killed at Eileen's?


----------



## stockwellcat.

kimthecat said:


> @Teddy-dog I hope it's Phelan . If they kill of any more main characters there wont be any left.
> It says a bit in the Tv guide what will happen tonight so we know someone's wedding is going to be spoiled.


Didn't buy a TV magazine this week to avoid any spoilers and I have avoided looking at the Manchester Evening News as they normally tell you what is going to happen.


----------



## Vanessa131

Seb is pretty annoying, wonder if Phelan will take whoever it is to the bistro and threaten to shoot people if Michelle's son doesn't treat them.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Vanessa131 said:


> Seb is pretty annoying, wonder if Phelan will take whoever it is to the bistro and threaten to shoot people if Michelle's son doesn't treat them.


That could be a thought.... He must end up in the bistro somehow.


----------



## Vanessa131

Teddy-dog said:


> That could be a thought.... He must end up in the bistro somehow.


Maybe he'll shut up the whinger that is Michelle!

Talking of Michelle, who on earth would get married at work?!


----------



## stockwellcat.

Whatever happens tonight there has been a long build up to this, this storyline should have ended ages ago so I hope it is good and worth watching for half an hour?


----------



## Teddy-dog

stockwellcat. said:


> Whatever happens tonight there has been a long build up to this, this storyline should have ended ages ago so I hope it is good and worth watching for half an hour?


I thought it was odd they were only doing half an hour, thought it'd be an hour as there's been so much build-up and lots of 'endings' already.


----------



## stockwellcat.

Teddy-dog said:


> I thought it was odd they were only doing half an hour, thought it'd be an hour as there's been so much build-up and lots of 'endings' already.


I thought there would have been an hour of Corrie every night but there has only been half an hour so they have had less airtime this week as we have normally 1 hour Monday, Wednesday and Friday (3 hours). This week we have had 2 and a half hours spread over 5 nights.

Edited:
Oops I forgot about the breaks so each eipsode is 22 minutes long, my friend just reminded me. But still less airtime this week.


----------



## Cleo38

Am hoping whinging Anna Windass is going to get it but she'll probably survive after a big show down with Phelan.

Or maybe a Kill Bill style shooting at the wedding leaving only Michelle as The Bride who will then start wearing a bright yellow shellsuit & avenge the deaths with her highly accurate hotpot throwing skills


----------



## picaresque

I missed yesterday's episode, anyone care to give me a brief rundown so I know what's what when I watch tonight? TIA :Watching


----------



## Rufus15

picaresque said:


> I missed yesterday's episode, anyone care to give me a brief rundown so I know what's what when I watch tonight? TIA :Watching


Phelan got out of the builder's yard. Got into Eileen's house. Has gun. Wants baby. Anna Windass is back, releases Gary and Sarah from builder's yard. Seb attacks Phelan, followed by Eileen and whatsherbake. He throws them all off. Anna & co run round corner. Gun goes off. Baaaaaaa baaa baa baa baa baaaaaaaa


----------



## picaresque

Rufus15 said:


> Phelan got out of the builder's yard. Got into Eileen's house. Has gun. Wants baby. Anna Windass is back, releases Gary and Sarah from builder's yard. Seb attacks Phelan, followed by Eileen and whatsherbake. He throws them all off. Anna & co run round corner. Gun goes off. Baaaaaaa baaa baa baa baa baaaaaaaa


Ooh that was quick, and comprehensive. Thank you, now I won't have to watch on catch-up


----------



## stockwellcat.

Just found out tonights episode is going to be bloody as Phelon goes on the rampage and we aren't going to find out the outcome of Phelon's exit until the next episode is aired after tonight. I am not saying anymore. :Muted


----------



## Cleo38

picaresque said:


> Ooh that was quick, and comprehensive. Thank you, now I won't have to watch on catch-up


Oh it's worth watching the bit where Phelan swaggers up the street Eileens .... very OTT!!!!


----------



## stockwellcat.

stockwellcat. said:


> Just found out tonights episode is going to be bloody as Phelon goes on the rampage and we aren't going to find out the outcome of Phelon's exit until the next episode is aired after tonight. I am not saying anymore. :Muted


Haha. Not really. It's all coming to a climax tonight. Thank God. Metro newspaper has let most of the spoilers away.


----------



## Rufus15

picaresque said:


> Ooh that was quick, and comprehensive. Thank you, now I won't have to watch on catch-up


I think there were other minor bits in between but that's the Phelan part of it. Ohh Robert came back for the wedding too


----------



## Rufus15

stockwellcat. said:


> Just found out tonights episode is going to be bloody as Phelon goes on the rampage and we aren't going to find out the outcome of Phelon's exit until the next episode is aired after tonight. I am not saying anymore. :Muted





stockwellcat. said:


> Haha. Not really. It's all coming to a climax tonight. Thank God. Metro newspaper has let most of the spoilers away.


Ohh you sod, I was about to message you furiously demanding all the spoilers! You naughty thing


----------



## Teddy-dog

Rufus15 said:


> I think there were other minor bits in between but that's the Phelan part of it. Ohh Robert came back for the wedding too


David told Gail and Audrey about his ordeal too


----------



## Rufus15

Teddy-dog said:


> David told Gail and Audrey about his ordeal too


Ohh yes, that too. I only caught the end of that bit so had forgotten


----------



## picaresque

I think I'll try and watch the ITV2 omnibus over the weekend as there's a lot I've missed and the ITV player is a pain in the arse (will still watch tonight's conclusion 'live' though)


----------



## kimthecat

stockwellcat. said:


> Nice to see Anna back, but for how long?
> 
> Looking forward to tonights episode.
> 
> Who has been killed at Eileen's?


Agree it was nice to see Anna. I don't want anyone to be killed at Eileens, though perhaps if he kills his one daughter that would a terrible punishment .

There will be a siege at the Bistro and it should be Phelan that dies .


----------



## kimthecat

Teddy-dog said:


> David told Gail and Audrey about his ordeal too


I think Josh will get away with it . They need a baddie after the end of Phelan


----------



## Cleo38

I read somewhere that Bethany has another ordeal ... I won't post any spoilers but I don't like all this OTT stuff. There seems to be one big thing ater another atm


----------



## stockwellcat.

Alot goes on on that street which is amazing. So much drama.

New producer starting soon. The current producer is from Hollyoaks so the storyline will change when the new producer starts. She has been booted because viewing ratings dropped sharpely.


----------



## kimthecat

stockwellcat. said:


> New producer starting soon. The current producer is from Hollyoaks so the storyline will change when the new producer starts. She has been booted because viewing ratings dropped sharpely.


Hollyoakes!  That explains lot and why kids are so screwed up nowadays . Its far worse than Corrie. Last week a man shot his son dead , because he is a criminal and he found out his son was an undercover cop, FFS!


----------



## Vanessa131

oooo here we go!


----------



## stockwellcat.

Corries about to start. Lets see if the next half hour is going to be good.


----------



## picaresque

At the ready


----------



## Teddy-dog




----------



## Rufus15

NOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Vanessa131 said:


> Seb is pretty annoying, wonder if Phelan will take whoever it is to the bistro and threaten to shoot people if Michelle's son doesn't treat them.


You were right!!!


----------



## picaresque

Oh no, plenty of scope for Michelle's terrible acting now


----------



## picaresque




----------



## Rufus15

This is too close to me. I've got a newborn and the thought of my babies being without me makes me feel ill


----------



## Rufus15

I did not expect any of this!!


----------



## Vanessa131

I bet her performance will be even worse than when she gave birth on screen!


----------



## stockwellcat.

So much happened in the first few minutes.
How did Phelon get to the Bistro so quickly that's my question and he manage not to bump into Garry in doing so?


----------



## kimthecat

Yessss! Well done anna!


----------



## stockwellcat.

kimthecat said:


> Yessss! Well done anna!


Yes Anna got her revenge.


----------



## Rufus15

I feel like this has suddenly stepped up a notch compared to what we're used to in Corrie!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Rufus15 said:


> I did not expect any of this!!


Me neither! I'm glad I didn't see any spoilers


----------



## picaresque

Anna finally vindicated


----------



## picaresque

'It's all goin' on today, innit?' Gail sums it up


----------



## Rufus15

I hope Anna comes back and isn't done for the stabbing


----------



## Rufus15

Posh totty man is back!!!


----------



## stockwellcat.

Rufus15 said:


> I hope Anna comes back and isn't done for the stabbing


Self defense. She thought he was going to shoot her.


----------



## picaresque

Nigel Havers returns!


----------



## stockwellcat.

picaresque said:


> Nigel Havers returns!


Yes. It's a con and Gail fell for it. She thinks she's getting rid of a curse.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Rufus15 said:


> Posh totty man is back!!!


Didn't see that coming either. I'd forgotten about Rosemary


----------



## stockwellcat.

Well that was that.


----------



## Rufus15

Well. I have no other words. Well. I quite liked it though. Thank god the four year Phelan saga is done


----------



## stockwellcat.

Rufus15 said:


> Well. I have no other words. Well. I quite liked it though. Thank god the four year Phelan saga is done


Must admit it was worth the climax I guess, very moving and a good way to wrap that storyline up about Phelon. Anna's long awaited revenge.


----------



## stockwellcat.

So what is Coronation Street going to be like now without Phelon? He was on Coronation Street for 4 years. I hope not to boring.

Will David seek revenge next?

What is Nigel Havers up to returning to the Coronation Street? It made me laugh fans thought he was Richard Hillman had returned from the dead: https://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/tv/coronation-street-nigel-havers-corrie-14735067


----------



## Cleo38

Yaaay, Lewis is back!! I love Nigel Havers, he was great last time. Really looking forward to seeing him again


----------



## kimthecat

THEY'RE NOT DEAD!


----------



## kimthecat

Ive started to watch more Corrie now. i thought it funny when every one kept saying Are you sure he's dead.
Roy and Nigel Havers wrestling :Hilarious
It was good to see David dealing with his situation and sharing with his family . I think they will keep Josh as the next villian .I cant see him ending in court yet but I may be wrong .


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> Ive started to watch more Corrie now. i thought it funny when every one kept saying Are you sure he's dead.
> Roy and Nigel Havers wrestling :Hilarious
> It was good to see David dealing with his situation and sharing with his family . I think they will keep Josh as the next villian .
> I cant see him ending in court yet but I may be wrong .


Seeing Roy grappling with Nigel Havers was hilarious! I wanted hi to come back for a few more episodes but it doesn't look like he will.

Gail also makes me laugh, she seems to have gotten in to more of a comedy role over the past few years & I think she's really good, her timing & subtle mannerisms crack me up.

I was watching old Corrie on ITV3 again recently (can't stop even though I'm supposed to be working from home) & it was the one where Alan Bradley beat up Rita so badly she ended up in hospital. It was obviously very shocking & I suppose we forget that serious issues were shown even back then & it's never all been about humour.


----------



## kimthecat

Ive been watching the old ones too.
Do they follow in order?
I saw gail get the news that Brian had been stabbed
It was good to see Curley , I wish they would bring back Kevin kennedy .
Funny to see them looking so young .


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> Ive been watching the old ones too.
> Do they follow in order?
> I saw gail get the news that Brian had been stabbed
> It was good to see Curley , I wish they would bring back Kevin kennedy .
> Funny to see them looking so young .


 Yes, I saw that one the other day as well. I think they follow, I only can only watch a couple of days a week. I did try to see i they were on the ITV hub but I coudn't see them. Probably just as well or I would be constantly watching them.

I love Percy Sugden, he was hilarious & Phyllis always chasing after him


----------



## picaresque

Eccles :Arghh


----------



## SusieRainbow

picaresque said:


> Eccles :Arghh


She must be a ripe old age, she belonged to Madge didn't she ? 
Heat stroke ?


----------



## picaresque

SusieRainbow said:


> She must be a ripe old age, she belonged to Madge didn't she ?
> Heat stroke ?


I think Blanche inherited her from a friend so yeah she must be getting on! 
In the last epsiode they showed someone (one of Simon's scrote friends?) putting sausages under the gate, presumably laced with something.


----------



## SusieRainbow

picaresque said:


> I think Blanche inherited her from a friend so yeah she must be getting on!
> In the last epsiode they showed someone (one of Simon's scrote friends?) putting sausages under the gate, presumably laced with something.


Ahh, yes, I'd forgotten that. Poor little soul.


----------



## kimthecat

Oh poor eccles.  what happened with sarah and that creep ryan. Did he fall down the stairs or did she push him.?


----------



## picaresque

kimthecat said:


> Oh poor eccles.  what happened with sarah and that creep ryan. Did he fall down the stairs or did she push him.?


She pushed him in the flat and he fell back and hit his head.


----------



## Vanessa131

kimthecat said:


> Oh poor eccles.  what happened with sarah and that creep ryan. Did he fall down the stairs or did she push him.?


Bethany attacked him, Sarah thought he had done something to Bethany and shoved him, he fell and hit his head on a counter.


----------



## kimthecat

Oohh dear! More trouble for the Platts.


----------



## picaresque

kimthecat said:


> Oohh dear! More trouble for the Platts.


Possibly the unluckiest family on the street. And that's saying something.


----------



## kimthecat

Looks like Emmerdale is copying Corrie with a serial killer . Looks like Lachlan is the new Phelan.  Im upset he killed Rebecca. 

Good to see Eileen back in Corrie ! Lets hope she puts the kibosh on Steve and Tracey getting married !


----------



## Sacrechat

I’m upset that he killed Rebecca too. It’s looking like Liv is in danger as well. I hope it doesn’t drag out as long as Phelan’s storyline, though.


----------



## Vanessa131

Sacremist said:


> I'm upset that he killed Rebecca too. It's looking like Liv is in danger as well. I hope it doesn't drag out as long as Phelan's storyline, though.


I hate a dragged out storyline


----------



## kimthecat

Vanessa131 said:


> I hate a dragged out storyline


There wont be anyone left in the village to murder soon . :Meh


----------



## Zaros

Why don't the people on Coronation Street ever talk about watching Coronation Street on the TV when they're in the Rovers or the corner shop?


----------



## kimthecat

POSSIBLE SPOILER



Sacremist said:


> I'm upset that he killed Rebecca too. It's looking like Liv is in danger as well. I hope it doesn't drag out as long as Phelan's storyline, though.


So she's not dead , then , (Rebecca) Just chained up ! I had a phelan she wasn't 

Another shock in Corrie ! Customers walked into Tracy's flowers shop on Wednesday . How does she keep that place running.

The Bethany /Craig saga . Some good acting there with the policeman's daughter.


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> POSSIBLE SPOILER
> 
> So she's not dead , then , Just chained up ! I had a phelan she wasn't
> 
> Another shock in Corrie ! Customers walked into Tracy's flowers shop on Wednesday . How does she keep that place running.
> 
> The Bethany /Craig saga . Some good acting there with the policeman's daughter.


Kayla was really good but Craig ..... :Jawdrop

And I quite like Rula Lenska's character popping up again to annoy 'Aud'


----------



## Sacrechat

kimthecat said:


> POSSIBLE SPOILER
> 
> So she's not dead , then , (Rebecca) Just chained up ! I had a phelan she wasn't
> 
> Another shock in Corrie ! Customers walked into Tracy's flowers shop on Wednesday . How does she keep that place running.
> 
> The Bethany /Craig saga . Some good acting there with the policeman's daughter.


No she's not, I hope she stays that way, though, now he's told her the truth.


----------



## stockwellcat.

Well done David for rising above Josh and not killing him. Very good storyline.


----------



## kimthecat

They're trying to bring more humour into Corrie . The light relief is welcome though no one will ever be as funny as Blanche , Deirdre's mum.


----------



## Sacrechat

I loved the old Corrie humour. I miss some of the golden oldies: Jack, Vera, Hilda, Stan, Alec and Bet to name a few.


----------



## kimthecat

Sacremist said:


> I loved the old Corrie humour. I miss some of the golden oldies: Jack, Vera, Hilda, Stan, Alec and Bet to name a few.


I'm actually enjoying the classic corrie episodes more than the present day ones.


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> I'm actually enjoying the classic corrie episodes more than the present day ones.


Me too ... sort of. I was getting so angry a couple of weeks ago tho with the Alan Bradley storyline. Too many of the men were almost supporting Alan despite him beating the sh*t out of Rita. There was one scene in The Rovers were he was bought drinks & there was a sort of 'he's sorry about it all so she shouldn't hold a grudge' type attitude, which I suppose there was in that time (I know it can be like that now but not as much) ... I was fuming!!!

But good old Bet kicking Alec in to touch & reminding him just how horrible the attack was.

And I love Percy ...... I love the way that he stood up to AB in the pub last week ... & then all the other men decided they would join in but Percy was the one that had the backbone!


----------



## kimthecat

@Cleo38 Bradly gets his come uppance but agree , it made uncomfortable viewing and a reminder of how things used to be.

Maureen Lipman is coming soon to play Tyrone's grandma. That should be fun .


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> @Cleo38 Bradly gets his come uppance but agree , it made uncomfortable viewing and a reminder of how things used to be.
> 
> Maureen Lipman is coming soon to play Tyrone's grandma. That should be fun .


Ooh, that should be good!

Loved Mary & Tracey doing the Dirty Dancing moves tonight


----------



## picaresque

Gemma and Henry - in rl I'd tell her to steer clear after what he did to her when they first met, however watching them now with Corrie goggles on I think they're quite sweet together. Hope he's being genuine this time, I don't want her paired with dullard Chesney.


----------



## Cleo38

picaresque said:


> Gemma and Henry - in rl I'd tell her to steer clear after what he did to her when they first met, however watching them now with Corrie goggles on I think they're quite sweet together. Hope he's being genuine this time, I don't want her paired with dullard Chesney.


Same here. Chesney used to be a sweet kid but he's so boring now. At least Henry is funny .... even if he is a bit of a [email protected]!


----------



## picaresque

Cleo38 said:


> Same here. Chesney used to be a sweet kid but he's so boring now. At least Henry is funny .... even if he is a bit of a [email protected]!


Puberty stole his talent. He's dead wood now. Same happened with Simon.


----------



## Sacrechat

picaresque said:


> Gemma and Henry - in rl I'd tell her to steer clear after what he did to her when they first met, however watching them now with Corrie goggles on I think they're quite sweet together. Hope he's being genuine this time, I don't want her paired with dullard Chesney.


I don't think he is, though, not if Fridays episode is anything to go by. I haven't watched tonight's episodes, however, so something may have changed.


----------



## kimthecat

Im glad Eileen is back but who is looking after Nicola and her baby ! 

Almost felt sorry for Josh tonight , why on Earth did Billy confess the beating was his fault ? If Josh regains his sight , he will come gunning for him .


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> Im glad Eileen is back but who is looking after Nicola and her baby !
> 
> Almost felt sorry for Josh tonight , why on Earth did Billy confess the beating was his fault ? If Josh regains his sight , he will come gunning for him .


Billy is such a wet blanket & is always concerned that he is seen to do the right thing ... He should keep his nose out & just get on with bringing up the tedious & bland Summer


----------



## kimthecat

Emmerdale ! cant bear it . The rebecca situation ! Emily Head who plays Rebecca is Anthony Heads daughter.

ETA oh FFS


----------



## Sacrechat

He’s a handsome devil Anthony Head.


----------



## kimthecat

Sacremist said:


> He's a handsome devil Anthony Head.


Indeed! I stood next to his partner Sarah Fisher at Discover dogs . That's the nearest I got to him


----------



## Sacrechat

kimthecat said:


> Indeed! I stood next to his partner Sarah at Discover dogs . That's the nearest I got to him


Shame, you could have squeezed his bum!


----------



## kimthecat

Sacremist said:


> Shame, you could have squeezed his bum!


Great minds think alike !


----------



## picaresque

Poor Sean


----------



## kimthecat

picaresque said:


> Poor Sean


I watched the 7.30 I'm not watching the 8,30 episode as Im on my PC .

Poor Sally too . Stitched up  Like Deidre and the "pilot"


----------



## stockwellcat.

Lewis is back next week sweet talking Audrey. It's all over next weeks TV magazine.


----------



## Sacrechat

Who thinks Lewis’s partner in crime, (can’t remember her name - played by Rula Lenska) is trying to con Maria with the franchise in a salon?


----------



## kimthecat

Me !! Didn't Carla withdraw her money offer though ?


----------



## Sacrechat

kimthecat said:


> Me !! Didn't Carla withdraw her money offer though ?


Yes, but Maria might get finance from elsewhere yet.


----------



## Cleo38

Sacremist said:


> He's a handsome devil Anthony Head.


He's in The Archers atm, I know it's radio but he's got a great voice as well!!


----------



## kimthecat

So sean has finally confessed to Billy that he is homeless. I wonder if they will get back together? 

The scene were Audrey is talking on the phone to Gail pretending to be on a cruise made me laugh .


----------



## stockwellcat.

I am glad Sean changed his mind and turned up at Eileen's and is now staying at Billy's. Very good storyline.

That was funny when Audrey got caught with Lewis by Gail who was peering through Audrey's window.


----------



## stockwellcat.

We find out what The Roverz looks like tonight after the refurb. Yes they are changing the name from The Rovers Return to The Roverz apparently.


----------



## Cleo38

stockwellcat. said:


> I am glad Sean changed his mind and turned up at Eileen's and is now staying at Billy's. Very good storyline.
> 
> That was funny when Audrey got caught with Lewis by Gail who was peering through Audrey's window.


I love Audrey & Lewis together, hope he's in it for a while.

Poor Sean, maybe if Billy wasn't trying to play the Good Samaritan helping a rapist out then he would have noticed Sean's plight


----------



## picaresque

WTF Audrey!


----------



## picaresque

You can't take Betty off the wall, sacrilege!


----------



## stockwellcat.

So who likes the new Rovers Return? :Hilarious
They didn't change it, they left it how it was.


----------



## Cleo38

picaresque said:


> You can't take Betty off the wall, sacrilege!


I loved Betty! I've been watching old Corrie episodes on ITV 3 lately & she had some cracking one-liners


----------



## stockwellcat.

Betty stayed on the wall after all that hype. They left the Rovers as it was.


----------



## kimthecat

I enjoyed tonights two episodes for a change .


----------



## Sacrechat

I know strictly speaking Celebrity Big Brother isn’t a soap opera, but this post does concern a former Corrie character, Jason Grimshaw (Ryan Thomas) and a former Emmerdale character, Jo Sugden (Roxanne Pallette). Did anyone see the accusation she made on CBB that Ryan supposedly punched her in the ribs? Seriously! He was playing and barely touched her. She tried to make the accusation without the public hearing, but B.B. wouldn’t let her. She walked into the diary room clutching the wrong rib. Ryan needs to sue Roxanne and BB for defamation of character. She’s a disgusting evil piece of scum. My blood is boiling.


----------



## kimthecat

Sacremist said:


> I know strictly speaking Celebrity Big Brother isn't a soap opera, but this post does concern a former Corrie character, Jason Grimshaw (Ryan Thomas) and a former Emmerdale character, Jo Sugden (Roxanne Pallette). Did anyone see the accusation she made on CBB that Ryan supposedly punched her in the ribs? Seriously! He was playing and barely touched her. She tried to make the accusation without the public hearing, but B.B. wouldn't let her. She walked into the diary room clutching the wrong rib. Ryan needs to sue Roxanne and BB for defamation of character. She's a disgusting evil piece of scum. My blood is boiling.


You beat me to it . Just been reading about it . WTF !


----------



## Sacrechat

kimthecat said:


> You beat me to it . Just been reading about it . WTF !


I don't think I've ever felt this wound up over someone's actions on TV.


----------



## kimthecat

Sacremist said:


> I don't think I've ever felt this wound up over someone's actions on TV.


It seems she accused a Tracy beaker actor of the same thing when she was in panto with him last year. She has been a victim of domestic abuse so that is why she is upset.


----------



## Sacrechat

It still doesn’t excuse what she’s doing to Ryan. They have video footage of it and he was playing and mostly stabbed at fresh air. He clearly meant no malice, but she’s now twisting it as if it was a deliberate, malicious attack. She walked into the diary room hugging the opposite side of her rib cage from where they were stood in relation to each other. There have been 40,000 complaints accusing her of lying.


----------



## Sacrechat

Plus she’s been play boxing with Ben for several days. She’s just trying to get him out because she sees him as competition. Her accusations of abuse are forming an uncomfortable pattern. She played a character in Emmerdale who was a victim of domestic violence; I’ve not heard that she was a victim in real life. She’s done nothing but act since entering the house.

Edited to add: they’ve closed all her social media accounts due to people’s posts accusing her of slander. Charities for women who are victims of domestic violence have come out saying she would be devastated if she knew victims were disgusted by her false accusations.


----------



## stockwellcat.

I know he was going to be killed off. Poor Peter 

Hmmm. Paint ball :Hilarious


----------



## kimthecat

stockwellcat. said:


> I know he was going to be killed off. Poor Peter
> 
> Hmmm. Paint ball :Hilarious


:Hilarious Phew! 
Why does carla drink so much !

@Sacremist I was wondering whether its a wind up to get more viewers . Poor Ryan though . I've been watching some of it tonight . I like KirstyAlley


----------



## Sacrechat

kimthecat said:


> :Hilarious Phew!
> Why does carla drink so much !
> 
> @Sacremist I was wondering whether its a wind up to get more viewers . Poor Ryan though . I've been watching some of it tonight . I like KirstyAlley


I've always thought Carla was an alkie.

Kirstie Alley is coming across okay. I'm slightly prejudiced against her because of her links to Scientology and I've watched a lot of documentaries by victims of Scientology so it has coloured my view somewhat. As a person, though, she is coming across well.


----------



## kimthecat

Emmerdale next week ! Poor sam .


----------



## Sacrechat

Emmerdale seems to be having one of its infamous clear outs of its actors.


----------



## kimthecat

Sacremist said:


> Emmerdale seems to be having one of its infamous clear outs of its actors.


:Hilarious



Sacremist said:


> I've always thought Carla was an alkie.


She is ! and she's had a kidney transplant too. You'd think she'd lay off it .


----------



## kimthecat

Sacremist said:


> Emmerdale seems to be having one of its infamous clear outs of its actors.


I wonder what Lachlan did with Rebecca's body? The police are searching the woods for the mans body and Lachlan drives up there in his car and carrying a torch to dig up the body . Will any one notice !


----------



## kimthecat

Emmerdale , I missed a bit of it tonight . I hope Sam isn't dead


----------



## kimthecat

Sams not dead yet , phew ! 

Run Robert, Run Robert, Run run run 
Lachlans got a gun gun gun


----------



## kimthecat

Anyone remember Brookside? It was brilliant at times. They had the actors who played Tinhead and Emily on Loose woman today. My favourite character was Sinbad .


----------



## stockwellcat.

Jack P Shepherd who plays David in Coronation Street reveals his son has a rare crippling illness:

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/7154967/jack-p-shepherd-son-sick-ill-coronation-street/

I wonder if this will affect his performance in Coronation Street or if he is going to leave?


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> Anyone remember Brookside? It was brilliant at times. They had the actors who played Tinhead and Emily on Loose woman today. My favourite character was Sinbad .


Brookside was great at first, I watched it for years. Did you watch it when Trevor Jordash was bumped off & buried under the patio?

Mick from Brooky was in Corrie recently as Liz's new BF, he looked more or less the same as he did all those years ago.


----------



## kimthecat

Cleo38 said:


> Brookside was great at first, I watched it for years. Did you watch it when Trevor Jordash was bumped off & buried under the patio?


Yeah ! and poor Sinbad when he had to dig him up and get the ring off his finger. 



> Mick from Brooky was in Corrie recently as Liz's new BF, he looked more or less the same as he did all those years ago.


It was good to see him . I hope he returns,  he's rather handsome


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> Yeah ! and poor Sinbad when he had to dig him up and get the ring off his finger.
> 
> It was good to see him . I hope he returns,  he's rather handsome


Yes, I hope he does come back.

Oh yes, I'd forgotten Sinbad had to do that!!

I was looking up old characters from Brookside, I think I must have watched it right from the start. I do remember all the fuss about it as it was the first soap on Channel 4. Terry & Barry with their lovely perms, Harry Cross the miserable old git with huge glasses, Annabel & Paul the posh couple ......


----------



## kimthecat

stockwellcat. said:


> Jack P Shepherd who plays David in Coronation Street reveals his son has a rare crippling illness:
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/7154967/jack-p-shepherd-son-sick-ill-coronation-street/
> 
> I wonder if this will affect his performance in Coronation Street or if he is going to leave?


 Poor kid . It said Jack never sees him so I don't think it will affect him .

@Cleo38 The Grants and Jimmy Corkhill ! Sue Johnson and Ricky Tomlinson , fine actors.

Terry and Barry's perms :Hilarious Mind you I can laugh, I had one expect it was longer


----------



## lullabydream

stockwellcat. said:


> Jack P Shepherd who plays David in Coronation Street reveals his son has a rare crippling illness:
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/7154967/jack-p-shepherd-son-sick-ill-coronation-street/
> 
> I wonder if this will affect his performance in Coronation Street or if he is going to leave?


I doubt it. He doesn't see his son but pays child support. His son doesn't know he's his Dad


----------



## picaresque

lullabydream said:


> I doubt it. He doesn't see his son but pays child support. His son doesn't know he's his Dad


Poor kid. And now Jack P Shepherd plummets in my estimation.


----------



## Vanessa131

stockwellcat. said:


> Jack P Shepherd who plays David in Coronation Street reveals his son has a rare crippling illness:
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/7154967/jack-p-shepherd-son-sick-ill-coronation-street/
> 
> I wonder if this will affect his performance in Coronation Street or if he is going to leave?


I doubt it if he hasn't even bothered to meet him.


----------



## SusieRainbow

I found Brookside quite harrowing , specially when Sue and her little boy were pushed off the scaffolding.
Mind, I was addicted , there were some very strong story-lines such as Sheila's assault and Matty's suicide.
Some first class acting.


----------



## stockwellcat.

Who remembers the body under the patio storyline in Brookside?

I was fan of Brookie in the later years.


----------



## Cleo38

SusieRainbow said:


> I found Brookside quite harrowing , specially when Sue and her little boy were pushed off the scaffolding.
> Mind, I was addicted , there were some very strong story-lines such as Sheila's assault and Matty's suicide.
> Some first class acting.


Oh yes, that was. And I remember when poor Sheila was raped. The Grants were a great family to have in it tho, they had some really good & varied storylines


----------



## stockwellcat.

Just been looking on youtube and there is Brookie episodes on there right from the start if you fancy going down memory lane.


----------



## picaresque

Tyrone's dad looks about the same age if not younger than his son...


----------



## Cleo38

picaresque said:


> Tyrone's dad looks about the same age if not younger than his son...


I thought that but then I think that about Rana's mum. She looks far too young, the brother looks the same age as her


----------



## Colliebarmy

picaresque said:


> Tyrone's dad looks about the same age if not younger than his son...


Turns out he isnt Ty's dad and his mother wasnt his mother......


----------



## stockwellcat.

I think the story is going to go that Ty's real mother was a surrogate. I am just guessing though.


----------



## kimthecat

stockwellcat. said:


> Who remembers the body under the patio storyline in Brookside?
> 
> I was fan of Brookie in the later years.


Everyone remembers that and also the lesbian kiss .


----------



## SusieRainbow

kimthecat said:


> Everyone remembers that and also the lesbian kiss .


And tonight on Corrie !!


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> Everyone remembers that and also the lesbian kiss .


Seems funny now to think of all the fuss that caused.


----------



## stockwellcat.

Here is 29 Brookside storylines you've probably forgotten about:

www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/tv/29-brookside-storylines-youve-probably-14183283.amp

The Brookie Plague


----------



## kimthecat

SusieRainbow said:


> And tonight on Corrie !!


I didn't see that coming !

@stockwellcat Id forgotten some of those!

So who are Tyrones real mum and dad!

S poiler alert

His grannie is turning up soon . She will cause a rift between him and Fiz and she will leave . She is expecting in real life and is on maternity leave and I hope she comes back .


----------



## stockwellcat.

kimthecat said:


> I didn't see that coming !
> 
> @stockwellcat Id forgotten some of those


Might start a thread on Brookside so it doesn't take your thread off topic


----------



## kimthecat

stockwellcat. said:


> Might start a thread on Brookside so it doesn't take your thread off topic


Sure but you dont have too. Ive gone OT about Emmerdale .
We could have a general Soap thread.

I also watch Home and away . I rarely watch Eastenders or Neighbours now .


----------



## stockwellcat.

@kimthecat Perhaps you could have the title of this thread changed to "The Soap Thread" or something similar?


----------



## stockwellcat.

kimthecat said:


> Sure but you dont have too. Ive gone OT about Emmerdale .
> We could have a general Soap thread.
> 
> I also watch Home and away . I rarely watch Eastenders or Neighbours now .


I haven't seen Home and Away, Emmerdale, Eastenders, Neighbours or Hollyoaks for years. Soap wise I watch Coronation Street nowadays more so since the Phelan storyline.


----------



## kimthecat

stockwellcat. said:


> @kimthecat Perhaps you could have the title of this thread changed to "The Soap Thread" or something similar?


Erm I dont know . What does everyone else think? . Im a bit indecisive today :Hilarious


----------



## picaresque

Don't mind a bit Emmerdale chat at all (or reminiscences of Brookie!) but I think if this became an all-soap thread it would get a bit messy and hard to follow (as someone who only watches Corrie these days). IDK.


----------



## SusieRainbow

I think a general soap thread would be good ! We can scroll past any that don't interest us , maybe add a heading to our post to make it easier to follow.
Otherwise we'll end up with loads of threads like the Games sub-forum. We could even have it as a sticky if you like.


----------



## stockwellcat.

SusieRainbow said:


> I think a general soap thread would be good ! We can scroll past any that don't interest us , maybe add a heading to our post to make it easier to follow.
> Otherwise we'll end up with loads of threads like the Games sub-forum. We could even have it as a sticky if you like.


I agree with this and it being a sticky


----------



## kimthecat

I agree with a separate thread .  Could you start one @stockwellcat
Im not sure about it being a sticky . i think they tend to get over looked . I think it would have enough posts to remain near the front on the main or two



SusieRainbow said:


> We can scroll past any that don't interest us , maybe add a heading to our post to make it easier to follow.
> .


yes good idea.

Spoilers , I dont think we need to put spoiler alert if the programme has already been aired .
What do you all think ?


----------



## SusieRainbow

Shall I just change the thread title from 'who saw Corrie last night' to 'The Soap Thread - May contain Spoilers '


----------



## stockwellcat.

kimthecat said:


> I agree with a separate thread .  Could you start one @stockwellcat
> Im not sure about it being a sticky . i think they tend to get over looked. I think it would have enough posts to remain near the front on the main or two
> 
> yes good idea.
> 
> Spoilers , I dont think we need to put spoiler alert if the programme has already been aired .
> What do you all think ?


I think @SusieRainbow's suggestion above me and below your last post is a better option. I don't think it would be a good idea having loads of different threads on different soaps. How about change this thread's thread title as @SusieRainbow suggested to the title @SusieRainbow suggested and your right perhaps it doesn't need to be a sticky? What do you think @kimthecat ?


----------



## Happy Paws2

I only watch Home and Away, I lost interest in all the others years ago, and Home and Away is pushing it's luck at the moment.


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws said:


> I only watch Home and Away, I lost interest in all the others years ago, and Home and Away is pushing it's luck at the moment.


 I watch it for the lovely scenery ! By that I mean the beach , not the bods


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> I watch it for the lovely scenery ! By that I mean the beach , not the bods


It looks a lovely place to live.


----------



## Sacrechat

I haven’t watched Home and Away for over 20 years.


----------



## kimthecat

Sacremist said:


> I haven't watched Home and Away for over 20 years.


Youve got a lot of catching up to do  It was best early on when Pippa was in it and her foster children , etc


----------



## Sacrechat

kimthecat said:


> Youve got a lot of catching up to do  It was best early on when Pippa was in it and her foster children , etc


I loved it in those early years, neighbours too, but I started getting bored. I suppose it's changed a lot in 20 years, so I've no idea what it's like now.


----------



## kimthecat

Sacremist said:


> I loved it in those early years, neighbours too, but I started getting bored. I suppose it's changed a lot in 20 years, so I've no idea what it's like now.


I stopped watching it and Neighbours when it moved to channel 5 in 2000 but got back into a couple of years ago .


----------



## kimthecat

Emmerdale 
Not the blood bath I was expecting . I'm pleased they didnt got rid of more characters .
They just have to find Rebecca now, dead or alive !


----------



## Sacrechat

I’m hoping it will be alive. I was expecting Lachlan to shoot Ross because I know he’s leaving.


----------



## Charity

I hope Rebecca isn't dead, though if she re-appears then Ross wouldn't want to go anywhere.....unless he gets it somehow. I wonder if anyone ever dies naturally in Emmerdale


----------



## kimthecat

Sacremist said:


> I'm hoping it will be alive. I was expecting Lachlan to shoot Ross because I know he's leaving.


They sort of suggested she might be but it could be a bluff by Lachlan. 
I bet the actor who plays Ross is fed up with having to put all that make up on . It looks like bake beans stuck on his face,


----------



## Charity

Bet it takes hours to make it look the same as the day before. I suppose perhaps they do several scenes at the same time. I hear he wants to go back to stage work, he'd be good in the Phantom of the Opera.


----------



## Sacrechat

kimthecat said:


> They sort of suggested she might be but it could be a bluff by Lachlan.
> I bet the actor who plays Ross is fed up with having to put all that make up on . It looks like bake beans stuck on his face,


I know, I've often wondered how actors feel when a storyline has them involved in something that supposedly cripples or disfigures them. Do they enjoy the extra challenges they face long after the storyline has ended or do they get fed up with it? And, yeah, I think Ross does look like he has beans on his face or a Margharita Pizza.


----------



## Sacrechat

Charity said:


> Bet it takes hours to make it look the same as the day before. I suppose perhaps they do several scenes at the same time. I hear he wants to go back to stage work, he'd be good in the Phantom of the Opera.


ROFL! Now that's harsh!


----------



## kimthecat

Charity said:


> I wonder if anyone ever dies naturally in Emmerdale


:Hilarious Edna's dog Batley had cancer and was put to sleep by Paddy . Does that count ?


----------



## Charity

Might as well, no humans die in their beds do they.  I did think we might lose Rodney last week but he rallied very quickly. Must say Sarah looks extremely healthy for a girl with a serious heart condition.


----------



## kimthecat

Sacremist said:


> I know, I've often wondered how actors feel when a storyline has them involved in something that supposedly cripples or disfigures them. Do they enjoy the extra challenges they face long after the storyline has ended or do they get fed up with it? .


Paul Robinson in Neighbour's lost his leg and he always has to walk with a limp . I wonder if it's such a habit that Stephan Denis walks with a limp in real life ?


----------



## Sacrechat

kimthecat said:


> Paul Robinson in Neighbour's lost his leg and he always has to walk with a limp . I wonder if it's such a habit that Stephan Denis walks with a limp in real life ?


I wonder how Jack in Corrie will cope with his role now he's in a wheelchair? Unless he is eventually fitted with an artificial limb as part of his story.


----------



## kimthecat

Sacremist said:


> I wonder how Jack in Corrie will cope with his role now he's in a wheelchair? Unless he is eventually fitted with an artificial limb as part of his story.


I expect he will have one eventually and he will be able to walk normally.


----------



## kimthecat

Inside soap awards voting now. !!

http://www.insidesoap.co.uk/vote-now-inside-soap-awards-2018/


----------



## Sacrechat

kimthecat said:


> Inside soap awards voting now. !!
> 
> http://www.insidesoap.co.uk/vote-now-inside-soap-awards-2018/


Well, I've filled it in, but I always find them difficult because I want to give more than one answer. I ticked no promoting; I hope they honour it.


----------



## kimthecat

Sacremist said:


> Well, I've filled it in, but I always find them difficult because I want to give more than one answer. I ticked no promoting; I hope they honour it.


Me too. Most of them I had to have a good think but some were easier and an obvious winner. I rarely EastEnders but I voted for Bonnie Langford as Carmel Kazemi, the scenes after her son was stabbed to death , she was amazing .


----------



## kimthecat

Jim NcDonald finding out Steve is marrying Tracy and calling her the Anti Christ. :Hilarious


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Could an Emmerdale fan help me out please.

My mum watches Emmerdale I don`t, however she forgets that and now keeps asking me if someone called Rebecca is dead. I`ve tried to google it because it was quite likely that: a) we are talking about something that happened years ago or b) she has got her soaps mixed up! I kind of get that something might have happened to a character called Rebecca but because I have no idea on who anyone is can`t really understand, so... anybody help me out please, is she alive, dead or is it unknown?


----------



## Sacrechat

3dogs2cats said:


> Could an Emmerdale fan help me out please.
> 
> My mum watches Emmerdale I don`t, however she forgets that and now keeps asking me if someone called Rebecca is dead. I`ve tried to google it because it was quite likely that: a) we are talking about something that happened years ago or b) she has got her soaps mixed up! I kind of get that something might have happened to a character called Rebecca but because I have no idea on who anyone is can`t really understand, so... anybody help me out please, is she alive, dead or is it unknown?


Still unknown.


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> Jim NcDonald finding out Steve is marrying Tracy and calling her the Anti Christ. :Hilarious


That was hilarious! He makes my skin crawl though, I don't know what it is about him but I find him so creepy.

Sally has had some great lines lately, she really is very funny. I love her character


----------



## JANICE199

3dogs2cats said:


> Could an Emmerdale fan help me out please.
> 
> My mum watches Emmerdale I don`t, however she forgets that and now keeps asking me if someone called Rebecca is dead. I`ve tried to google it because it was quite likely that: a) we are talking about something that happened years ago or b) she has got her soaps mixed up! I kind of get that something might have happened to a character called Rebecca but because I have no idea on who anyone is can`t really understand, so... anybody help me out please, is she alive, dead or is it unknown?


*Rebecca is missing, lachlan has been arrested, he told police he would tell them about Rebecca if he could see his girlfriend Bell. Emmerdale is the only soap i watch.*


----------



## kimthecat

It seem to imply Rebecca's body was in a suitcase in the hut . They're really not giving anything away.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Sacremist said:


> Still unknown.





JANICE199 said:


> *Rebecca is missing, lachlan has been arrested, he told police he would tell them about Rebecca if he could see his girlfriend Bell. Emmerdale is the only soap i watch.*





kimthecat said:


> It seem to imply Rebecca's body was in a suitcase in the hut . They're really not giving anything away.


Thank you all! I will tell her Rebecca is still missing fate unknown. Mum thought she might have fallen asleep and missed something, she and dad used to discuss (bicker!) about the soaps all the time now she asks me about them but I`m not much help to her. I`ll keep an eye on this thread for news on Rebecca!


----------



## kimthecat

SPOILERS












Emmerdale. Shes alive ! Another unbelievable storyline !!!

Corrie. Liz and JIms baby didn't die . They're recycling old storylines.


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> SPOILERS
> 
> Emmerdale. Shes alive ! Another unbelievable storyline !!!
> 
> Corrie. Liz and JIms baby didn't die . They're recycling old storylines.


**possible spoiler**

Corrie - I think it's glong to turn out to be a con


----------



## Charity

How's Rebecca going to get out of that one then? Glad she's alive, if unwell.  Lend her a phone someone.


----------



## kimthecat

Teddy-dog said:


> **possible spoiler**
> 
> Corrie - I think it's glong to turn out to be a con


I was thinking that !


----------



## kimthecat

Charity said:


> How's Rebecca going to get out of that one then? Glad she's alive, if unwell.  Lend her a phone someone.


:Hilarious This reminds me of one of those US soaps with crazy story lines. Channel 5 used to show them .


----------



## Sacrechat

kimthecat said:


> :Hilarious This reminds me of one of those US soaps with crazy story lines. Channel 5 used to show them .


Like Bobby in the shower in Dallas and the space ship in Dynasty. Lol!


----------



## kimthecat

Sacremist said:


> Like Bobby in the shower in Dallas and the space ship in Dynasty. Lol!


:Hilarious Which UK soap will be the first to have aliens and a space ship? I'm betting on Emmerdale


----------



## Sacrechat

kimthecat said:


> :Hilarious Which UK soap will be the first to have aliens and a space ship? I'm betting on Emmerdale


I would have to agree. It will either crash land in the village or abduct half of them for experimentation.


----------



## kimthecat

Emmerdale. Rebecca ! Give the poor girl a break ! I only watched half the episode tonight but it looks like she is being moved on .


----------



## Sacrechat

Don’t you just love Tracie! How did you disentangle yourself? I killed him. Lol!


----------



## stockwellcat.

Just got next weeks TV magazine.


Spoiler



Josh is back on the Street.


----------



## kimthecat

stockwellcat. said:


> Just got next weeks TV magazine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Josh is back on the Street.


How did you do the SPOILER thing ?


----------



## stockwellcat.

kimthecat said:


> How did you do the SPOILER thing ?





Spoiler: Open to find out



*Click on the plus button and then click Spoiler*








*
Leave this blank









Then do this








*
Then click Post Reply


----------



## kimthecat

@stockwellcat :Hilarious


Spoiler: Spoiler 



Oh so that's how it's done. Thank you !


----------



## kimthecat

kimthecat said:


> Emmerdale. Rebecca ! Give the poor girl a break ! I only watched half the episode tonight but it looks like she is being moved on .


Just caught up with yesterday's Emmerdale . yay ! Rebecca is safe ! Glad they didnt drag it out too long .


----------



## stockwellcat.

Coronation Street.

So Imran gets Sally put in prison and apologises as she is lead away from the dock. Hang on a minute didn't he say to her the other night that Sally better enjoy her meal in the Bistro as he was the one going to put her in prison and prison food isn't that nice or did I imagine that?


----------



## kimthecat

@stockwellcat. Poor Sally! Imran is an ass ! he sacked Leanne , he should know he can't do that without a warning .


----------



## Cleo38

Sacremist said:


> Don't you just love Tracie! How did you disentangle yourself? I killed him. Lol!


Tracie is hilarious, that cracked me up!


----------



## kimthecat

Oh poor sally !


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> Oh poor sally !


I know I do feel sorry for her. Tim hasn't helped!


----------



## Cleo38

Teddy-dog said:


> I know I do feel sorry for her. Tim hasn't helped!


I know, but that Imran is so slimy & deserved it.

Mary & Steve dirty dancing was hilarious


----------



## kimthecat

I missed the mary and steve dance.!
Tim ; when did he become a violent person. That was a nasty beating he gave imran.


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> I missed the mary and steve dance.!
> Tim ; when did he become a violent person. That was a nasty beating he gave imran.


The way he's behaved lately I think he got off lightly!


----------



## Sacrechat

If it was real, you could say stress can sometimes make you act out of character, so you behave in ways you wouldn’t normally. Considering he’s dealing with the uncertainty of whether or not Sally did have an affair, whether she was party to fraud and her subsequent imprisonment; I don’t think it’s surprising that he attacked Imran. It was a release of that pent up stress against a man who is supporting the man who has accused Sally of things Tim is struggling to believe. I think it’s a good representation of what could happen in real life.


----------



## kimthecat

Tim was a knob for not telling Sally about the money that was paid into their account.


----------



## Sacrechat

kimthecat said:


> Tim was a knob for not telling Sally about the money that was paid into their account.


That's true.


----------



## kimthecat

Emmerdale Just seen on twitter. Apparently it was accidentally announced a former character is returning. yay!



Spoiler



Kim Tate


----------



## kimthecat

Steve and Leanne ! I want to give them both a good slap . Lets hope they used contraceptives this time. Talk about repeating your mistakes!


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> Steve and Leanne ! I want to give them both a good slap . Lets hope they used contraceptives this time. Talk about repeating your mistakes!


Steve is such an idiot :Hilarious


----------



## JANICE199

*Kim Tate is returning to Emmerdale. should be interesting *


----------



## kimthecat

JANICE199 said:


> *Kim Tate is returning to Emmerdale. should be interesting *


_Very _ interesting . Can't wait !


----------



## Charity

Emmerdale - anyone else in tears :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## Sacrechat

Charity said:


> Emmerdale - anyone else in tears :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


Haven't watched it yet.


----------



## JANICE199

Charity said:


> Emmerdale - anyone else in tears :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


*What a brilliant episode tonight. I doubt anyone had a dry eye. :Bawling*


----------



## stockwellcat.

Accidently flicked over to BBC 1. Eastenders is a bit raunchy for pre-watershed


----------



## stockwellcat.

Well Done David in Coronation Street. At last he got closure on what happened to him and left Josh somewhere isolated.


----------



## kimthecat

JANICE199 said:


> *What a brilliant episode tonight. I doubt anyone had a dry eye. :Bawling*


 I could only watch 10 minutes, I had to turn over. heartbreaking. 



stockwellcat. said:


> Well Done David in Coronation Street. At last he got closure on what happened to him and left Josh somewhere isolated.


Yeah , the bit at the end where he said he's not a victim etc , had me in tears . It was a horrible story line and it was well handled. Jack P Shepherd is a good actor.


----------



## kimthecat

A busy week for Emmerdale and Corrie and maybe dead bodies
Kim Tate has a a fall but does she survive?


----------



## JANICE199

kimthecat said:


> A busy week for Emmerdale and Corrie and maybe dead bodies
> Kim Tate has a a fall but does she survive?


*Apparently Kim is only in it for a week. *


----------



## kimthecat

JANICE199 said:


> *Apparently Kim is only in it for a week. *


 I guess that answers my question  A disappointing that shes not in it for longer.


----------



## kimthecat

Well is all kicking off !
I think the Corrie episodes were better than Emmerdale. I guess the who killed kim tate theme will run and run.

Corrie was funny and tragic. I think Sinead at her "wedding" , the tears in her eyes , was sublime . So tragic but so subtle. 
I think this has been over looked by social media , everyones laughing at Tracys wedding or sad at Liz's predicament .
I really hope she doesnt have cancer.


----------



## stockwellcat.

I watched Corrie on catch up today. I have never laughed so much. Traceys and Steve's wedding. :Hilarious

Sinead needs to tell someone what she is going through and let people help her or at least be there for her.


----------



## Charity

Oooh, that Kim Tate I could swing for her.


----------



## kimthecat

OMG Emmerale shock! I did not see that coming and Kim still alive 

Another death! , if I could find a crying emoji i would add it here .


Spoiler



Poor Joe , felled by a single punch from Cain



@stockwellcat. Have you been watching ?


----------



## stockwellcat.

kimthecat said:


> OMG Emmerale shock! I did not see that coming and Kim still alive
> 
> Another death! , if I could find a crying emoji i would add it here .
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Joe , felled by a single punch from Cain
> 
> 
> 
> @stockwellcat. Have you been watching ?


I haven't been following Emmerdale.
Coronation Street is the only one I am watchig at the moment.


----------



## kimthecat

stockwellcat. said:


> I haven't been following Emmerdale.
> Coronation Street is the only one I am watchig at the moment.


Did you watch it tonight? 
The crash scene, Roberts turns up with leanne in the car and then you don't see him again until he turns up at the hospital . D d I miss something ? What was he doing all that time?


----------



## stockwellcat.

kimthecat said:


> Did you watch it tonight?


Not seen it yet.


Spoiler



The crash scene, Roberts turns up with leanne in the car and then you don't see him again until he turns up at the hospital . D d I miss something ? What was he doing all that time?


[/quote]


----------



## kimthecat

stockwellcat. said:


> Not seen it yet.


Ok Hope . Ive not given much away , it was in the TV guide this week so we knew it was going to happen. .


----------



## stockwellcat.

I didn't read past your question so have not seen the spoiler @kimthecat


----------



## stockwellcat.

kimthecat said:


> Ok Hope . Ive not given much away , it was in the TV guide this week so we knew it was going to happen. .


Watching both episodes on ITV Hub now.


----------



## Teddy-dog

I watched tonight’s...!


----------



## stockwellcat.

Two of the best episodes since Phelan.


----------



## kimthecat

They kept us guessing!
@Teddy-dog @stockwellcat. Still don't understand why Robert turned up at the scene but then you dont see him helping , not a sign of him . Odd.


----------



## kimthecat

@JANICE199 Have you been watching Emmerdale?



Spoiler: About Joe



I thought he was killed by a punch from Cain but when Graham put his body in the boot of the car his finger was twitching. SO he could be alive. I hope so .


----------



## stockwellcat.

kimthecat said:


> They kept us guessing!
> @Teddy-dog @stockwellcat. Still don't understand why Robert turned up at the scene but then you dont see him helping , not a sign of him . Odd.


Ali was giving Robert directions on the phone in the car as they where being chase. Robert turned up with Leanne and Leanne accidently got run over. Yes then Robert disappeared from the scene.


----------



## kimthecat

stockwellcat. said:


> Ali was giving Robert directions on the phone in the car as they where being chase. Robert turned up with Leanne and Leanne accidently got run over.


I know yet we didnt see him helping with Ryan and Leanne ? He was nowhere to be seen . Daft really not to include him in the scene if he was still there .


----------



## stockwellcat.

kimthecat said:


> I know yet we didnt see him helping with Ryan and Leanne ? He was nowhere to be seen . Daft really not to include him in the scene if he was still there .


He might get in trouble for vanishing from the scene of an accident


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> I know yet we didnt see him helping with Ryan and Leanne ? He was nowhere to be seen . Daft really not to include him in the scene if he was still there .


Yes I thought that it was a bit random!

I wonder how Ali is going to be affected by it all.. surely he won't just go back to normal after that?


----------



## kimthecat

Teddy-dog said:


> Yes I thought that it was a bit random!
> 
> I wonder how Ali is going to be affected by it all.. surely he won't just go back to normal after that?


It wasn't good continuity !

He will have it on his conscience! I was shouting at the screen Pull it out ! 
He has been suspended so dont know how that will pan out and whether he can be reinstated.


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> It wasn't good continuity !
> 
> He will have it on his conscience! I was shouting at the screen Pull it out !
> He has been suspended so dont know how that will pan out and whether he can be reinstated.


I guess someone will find out what he did at some pojnt!


----------



## kimthecat

Teddy-dog said:


> I guess someone will find out what he did at some pojnt!


I expect so but I hope not . Maybe he will confess. 
Nick's back then . Good to see him . Gail will be pleased.


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> I expect so but I hope not . Maybe he will confess.
> Nick's back then . Good to see him . Gail will be pleased.


I know I was surprised when he turned up! Wonder how that will pan out... 
not going to be a happy Steve when he gets back!


----------



## stockwellcat.

Teddy-dog said:


> I know I was surprised when he turned up! Wonder how that will pan out...
> not going to be a happy Steve when he gets back!


Tracey was dashing off to the airport to let Steve know, so will they go on honeymoon or will Steve come dashing back to the street?


----------



## Teddy-dog

stockwellcat. said:


> Tracey was dashing off to the airport to let Steve know, so will they go on honeymoon or will Steve come dashing back to the street?


That's a good point! Maybe he'll come back to comfort Liz and Tracey might go by herself?

I wonder when Amy is going to come back into it


----------



## JANICE199

kimthecat said:


> @JANICE199 Have you been watching Emmerdale?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: About Joe
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he was killed by a punch from Cain but when Graham put his body in the boot of the car his finger was twitching. SO he could be alive. I hope so .


*Yes i have, Emmerdale is the only soap i won't miss. Loving how we are being kept in suspense regarding Joe. *


----------



## Sacrechat

I hope Joe isn’t dead. I like his character. He’s easy on the eye too.


----------



## kimthecat

Teddy-dog said:


> That's a good point! Maybe he'll come back to comfort Liz and Tracey might go by herself?
> 
> I wonder when Amy is going to come back into it


Where was Amy ? I noticed she was missing . Ive missed bits of the story line.


----------



## kimthecat

Sacremist said:


> I hope Joe isn't dead. I like his character. He's easy on the eye too.


Yeah ! I definitely saw his finger twitch when Graham put him in the boot of his car . They panned in on it so that means theres a good chance he will be back for revenge , I hope so ! graham will now have something to hold over Cain.


----------



## Sacrechat

kimthecat said:


> Where was Amy ? I noticed she was missing . Ive missed bits of the story line.


https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....y-steve-mcdonald-and-tracy-barlow-wedding/amp

Abandoned in hospital with a fractured bone, apparently, with Steve and Tracy off on honeymoon without giving her a second thought. Yet another faux pas similar to Robert sitting in his car while Ryan and Leanne are dying on the floor and Michelle is on her knees heartbroken.

I think someone at Corrie, writers/directors, needs a good talking to about believability.


----------



## Charity

I read Kim Tate is coming back for good....damn!. Think I might stop watching then though I would so miss Graham, I love the strong silent type. Ned Porteous (Joe) has gone to work and play in America so read into it what you will.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Sacremist said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....y-steve-mcdonald-and-tracy-barlow-wedding/amp
> 
> Abandoned in hospital with a fractured bone, apparently, with Steve and Tracy off on honeymoon without giving her a second thought. Yet another faux pas similar to Robert sitting in his car while Ryan and Leanne are dying on the floor and Michelle is on her knees heartbroken.
> 
> I think someone at Corrie, writers/directors, needs a good talking to about believability.


Weren't they on their way to pick Robert up before they made their get-away ?


----------



## Sacrechat

SusieRainbow said:


> Weren't they on their way to pick Robert up before they made their get-away ?


I'm not sure; I'm getting confused, which isn't difficult!


----------



## kimthecat

The private detective in Emmerdale , the actor , I first thought it was sinbad from Brookside and then realised it was david from heartbeat .https://www.ok.co.uk/tv/emmerdale/1...te-investigator-itv-heartbeat-victoria-sugden

Also in Emmedale , in KimTate "accident" scenes, one of the film crew was spotted crouching down in the corner ! I never noticed myself.


----------



## kimthecat

Sacremist said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....y-steve-mcdonald-and-tracy-barlow-wedding/amp
> 
> Abandoned in hospital with a fractured bone, apparently, with Steve and Tracy off on honeymoon without giving her a second thought. Yet another faux pas similar to Robert sitting in his car while Ryan and Leanne are dying on the floor and Michelle is on her knees heartbroken.
> 
> I think someone at Corrie, writers/directors, needs a good talking to about believability.


In real life they wouldnt keep someone in hospital for that length of time for a fracture ! Im sure jack webster was out quicker than Amy and he had his leg amputated.


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> In real life they wouldnt keep someone in hospital for that length of time for a fracture ! Im sure jack webster was out quicker than Amy and he had his leg amputated.


Shame Amy wasn't at the wedding as am sure she would have had some classic lines! Jack Webster is a terrible child actor, considering they've had some great kids over the years he is really awful, such a bland, monotone voice ...... & wasn't it 'just' his foot?


----------



## kimthecat

@Cleo38 Sorry . it was his foot not leg. I expect they will replace the actor soon , they usually do .


----------



## Sacrechat

kimthecat said:


> In real life they wouldnt keep someone in hospital for that length of time for a fracture ! Im sure jack webster was out quicker than Amy and he had his leg amputated.


I know but that was the last she was heard of before the wedding. I don't think they mentioned why she wasn't present. I can't remember them doing anyway.


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> @Cleo38 Sorry . it was his foot not leg. I expect they will replace the actor soon , they usually do .


Yes ... just his foot ... don't know what he's moaning about!! 

Yes, there were several Tracey's & several Nick Tilsey's. Maybe he will disappear off to his bedroom as Tracey Barlow did for many years


----------



## kimthecat

Crying over Sineads dilemma . Heartbreaking.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Cleo38 said:


> Yes ... just his foot ... don't know what he's moaning about!!
> 
> Yes, there were several Tracey's & several Nick Tilsey's. Maybe he will disappear off to his bedroom as Tracey Barlow did for many years


And Sawphie and Rawsie, went upstairs to wash their hands and came back down years later all grown up !


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> Crying over Sineads dilemma . Heartbreaking.


So sad isn't it


----------



## stockwellcat.

kimthecat said:


> Crying over Sineads dilemma . Heartbreaking.


It is so sad.

I hope she opens up to Daniel? I hope the Barlows help her out as well?


----------



## Sacrechat

It is heartbreaking to watch.


----------



## kimthecat

Poor Mary with her son Jude. Rather horrid to see his anger and her distress.
Norris hasn't been seen much.


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> Poor Mary with her son Jude. Rather horrid to see his anger and her distress.
> Norris hasn't been seen much.


I know I did feel sorry for her. I really like Mary. Norris must be having a break!


----------



## kimthecat

Teddy-dog said:


> I know I did feel sorry for her. I really like Mary. Norris must be having a break!


Perhaps he's hiding in the Kabin away from the craziness of the Street


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> Perhaps he's hiding in the Kabin away from the craziness of the Street


I wouldn't blame him! There can't be much room in his house with them all there!


----------



## Sacrechat

It’s turning into quite a horrible storyline. An ex boyfriend of mine was a compulsive liar so it’s triggering a few uncomfortable memories.


----------



## kimthecat

Sacremist said:


> It's turning into quite a horrible storyline. An ex boyfriend of mine was a compulsive liar so it's triggering a few uncomfortable memories.


 Similar for me . A long time ago though and i was naive but its easy to get drawn into a web of lies.


----------



## Sacrechat

kimthecat said:


> Similar for me . A long time ago though and i was naive but its easy to get drawn into a web of lies.


Yes, a long time ago for me too. I was 17-19 and like you naive. My family had him sussed from the start, but I had some growing up to do before I realised how toxic he was and ended it.


----------



## kimthecat

So the horrible Jude has gone ! Yay! Does anyone else think that Mary and Roy would make a nice couple?


----------



## Sacrechat

Yes, because they’re both slightly odd.


----------



## kimthecat

So Tracy is back without steve . Did she even bother to visit Amy 
Apparently, Norris is visiting Emily in Peru


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> So Tracy is back without steve . Did she even bother to visit Amy
> Apparently, Norris is visiting Emily in Peru


Amy has been abandoned in the hospital!! 
I think I read the actor who plays Norris isn't very well


----------



## Teddy-dog

Also how IS Steve going to get back without his passport?


----------



## Sacrechat

Teddy-dog said:


> Also how IS Steve going to get back without his passport?


In real life, he would have to go to the British Consulate to get a new one. Not sure how it will play out in Corrie.


----------



## kimthecat

Teddy-dog said:


> I think I read the actor who plays Norris isn't very well


 I didnt know that.  I hope he is better soon .



Teddy-dog said:


> Also how IS Steve going to get back without his passport?


Im imagining him being picked up by a camel train


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> Im imagining him being picked up by a camel train


:Hilarious:Hilarious I could see Steve doing something like that!!


----------



## kimthecat

Teddy-dog said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious I could see Steve doing something like that!!


He's in a tent wearing robes and watching belly dancers. Just up his street !


----------



## stockwellcat.

What is with the piano music theme tune tonight?


----------



## Vanessa131

I think it’s referencing to this years john lewis advert.


----------



## kimthecat

Corrie . Poor Abi ! I cant bear to watch . She's protecting Seb and will take the blame for him .

Sinead ! Doing alternative therapy and no chemo  Not sure how that will pan out .


----------



## kimthecat

Vanessa131 said:


> I think it's referencing to this years john lewis advert.


 Have they shown the ad yet ?


----------



## stockwellcat.

kimthecat said:


> Have they shown the ad yet ?


No.
They done the piano on this morning or whatever it is called today as the theme tune as well.
I thought it was something to do with Prince Charles's 70th Birthday today.


----------



## kimthecat

stockwellcat. said:


> No.
> They done the piano on this morning or whatever it is called today as the theme tune as well.
> I thought it was something to do with Prince Charles's 70th Birthday today.


Strange ! I'm not that keen on prince Charles so I'm not bothered to watch anything about his birthday.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Apparently the music is something to do with something that’s going to happen tomorrow at 9.15? No idea!


----------



## Teddy-dog

I just want to shake Sinead - what is she doing?? Putting her life at more risk


----------



## kimthecat

Teddy-dog said:


> I just want to shake Sinead - what is she doing?? Putting her life at more risk


Yeah , the story line worries me because it might encourage people to stop treatment and try alternatives.


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> Yeah , the story line worries me because it might encourage people to stop treatment and try alternatives.


I feel that they won't let any alternative thearpy 'work' for fear of this. I just hope Sinead realises in time!


----------



## kimthecat

Comment seen on Twitter 

 *Ken Jackman*‏ @*KenJackman4* 2h2 hours ago

We've all been affected by the awful piano theme tune. What's the help line for that . #*Corrie*


----------



## Sacrechat

Teddy-dog said:


> I feel that they won't let any alternative thearpy 'work' for fear of this. I just hope Sinead realises in time!


I hope you're right, if not, then Corrie writers and producers are acting very irresponsibly. Maybe the girl Sinead met will suffer the consequences making Sinead come to her senses, hopefully, in time to save herself. I'm finding the storyline very frustrating.


----------



## kimthecat

Corrie . Poor Sally at her trial , her own husband not believing her. 

Emmerdale . Robert and Nicola plotting against Graeme and evil Kim Tate . Good luck to 'em !


----------



## SusieRainbow

Does anyone watch 'Doctors', BBC1 at 1.45 pm ? It moved me to tears yesterday, Heston's funeral.


----------



## kimthecat

SusieRainbow said:


> Does anyone watch 'Doctors', BBC1 at 1.45 pm ? It moved me to tears yesterday, Heston's funeral.


I watched it .  I dip in and out of Doctors . It was a shock when I turned it on and he was dead.


----------



## SusieRainbow

kimthecat said:


> I watched it .  I dip in and out of Doctors . It was a shock when I turned it on and he was dead.


I thought it was really well acted by everyone. Couldn't believe I was crying , I'm usually well in touch with reality but that just really got me.
( I have to confess to being slightly addicted . )


----------



## kimthecat

@SusieRainbow I watched it from the very start because Christopher Timothy was in it. It started in 2000 and I think its underrated and deserves more awards !


----------



## SusieRainbow

kimthecat said:


> @SusieRainbow I watched it from the very start because Christopher Timothy was in it. It started in 2000 and I think its underrated and deserves more awards !


Oh yes, he was Dr Mac ! I remember, his screen wife was Diane Keen.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

I’ve just started recording Doctors because so many people say such good things about it. I have about 12 episodes to watch. When I started watching EE (the only other soap I follow - well, on television - I’ve listened to The Archers for over 50 years!) I found a handy guide online that explained each character’s back-story and who is related to who..... Is there anything similar for Doctors please?


----------



## SusieRainbow

Blaise in Surrey said:


> I've just started recording Doctors because so many people say such good things about it. I have about 12 episodes to watch. When I started watching EE (the only other soap I follow - well, on television - I've listened to The Archers for over 50 years!) I found a handy guide online that explained each character's back-story and who is related to who..... Is there anything similar for Doctors please?


There you go !
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/profiles/MnVl3qYqQdn8HRHjJPLcGY/current-characters


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

SusieRainbow said:


> There you go !
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/profiles/MnVl3qYqQdn8HRHjJPLcGY/current-characters


Thank you!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Corrie - surely Sally is found not guilty? I just can’t see how they can find any other verdict when shes done nothing wrong. It’s not like there’s tons of evidence!


----------



## Cleo38

WTF is Gina doing???! Poor Sally has gone out of her way to help her sister & now it seems she's going to be forked over by her


----------



## kimthecat

I looked ahead in the TV guide and it seems she will still be in prison. 

perhaps Gina wants to believe her sister is guilty so she can move in on Tim.


----------



## kimthecat

oh Sally ! What a mess. I cant bear to watch .


----------



## stockwellcat.

I was just seeing if this was happening again but with Sally this time.








This was all over the press
















This is what coverage Sally has had.


----------



## kimthecat

stockwellcat. said:


> I was just seeing if this was happening again but with Sally this time.
> View attachment 377729
> 
> This was all over the press
> View attachment 377730
> View attachment 377731
> 
> 
> This is what coverage Sally has had.
> View attachment 377728


They even mentioned Free Deirdre in Parliament at the time . I think they will be too busy with Brexit to bother about Sally !


----------



## MollySmith

I just want to say that £3,500 is not the cost of infertility treatment - Coronation Street. I expect next week that includes a free sperm donor and all the counselling required  :Banghead. I despair of how it's shown in the media, I really do.


----------



## Sacrechat

MollySmith said:


> I just want to say that £3,500 is not the cost of infertility treatment - Coronation Street. I expect next week that includes a free sperm donor and all the counselling required  :Banghead. I despair of how it's shown in the media, I really do.


I often feel the same about how terminal or serious illness is shown.


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> They even mentioned Free Deirdre in Parliament at the time . I think they will be too busy with Brexit to bother about Sally !


Hahahahaha, I remember that!!! 

Poor Sally, i can't believe she was found guilty! Mind you if her solicitor hadn't been chatting up her daughter & knuckled down to the case a bit more then maybe it would have been different for her.

And Tim???! How can he now be so easily swayed? I hope Sophie is on to Gina & her conniving ways :Arghh


----------



## kimthecat

@Cleo38 When he runs out after Gina and stands in the rain with his wet shirt made me laugh , was it supposed to be sexy ? :Hilarious

Having said that , its good to see more depth to the character , hes always tended to be affiable and a bit of a dolt I think , the actor who plays him is doing a god job showing his darker side.

I hope Sally isn't in prison for too long  Duncan got off with a suspended sentence !
I think Duncan's lawyer Imran might do something .


----------



## SusieRainbow

I seem to have missed some vital episode, but why did Abi give Sally that slap ? I know it was supposed to have benifitted , but backfired.


----------



## stockwellcat.

Corrie messed up last night in the court. Duncan and Sally both in the dock together. In real life they would have been sentenced seperately not in the same dock. Whoops Corrie.



Spoiler



Sally got 4 years for fraud and Duncan 2 years suspended sentence and community order.



Just realised my post should have been spoiler. Sorry


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> @Cleo38 When he runs out after Gina and stands in the rain with his wet shirt made me laugh , was it supposed to be sexy ? :Hilarious
> 
> Having said that , its good to see more depth to the character , hes always tended to be affiable and a bit of a dolt I think , the actor who plays him is doing a god job showing his darker side.
> 
> I hope Sally isn't in prison for too long  Duncan got off with a suspended sentence !
> I think Duncan's lawyer Imran might do something .


Hahahahahaha, Tim is never going to be sexy is he?! And I suppose he's always been like that really, I know he's not the sharpest tool but I didn't think he would doubt Sally like he's doing now. Gina is evil ... after all Sally has done for her!


----------



## Teddy-dog

I still can’t believe she was found guilty. It was definitely not proven beyond reasonable doubt...


----------



## Teddy-dog

Also agree about Gina being a bit of a cow


----------



## kimthecat

SusieRainbow said:


> I seem to have missed some vital episode, but why did Abi give Sally that slap ? I know it was supposed to have benifitted , but backfired.


They were trying to delay the trial while they waited for a video tape from the hospital that proved that Sally was there visiting Kevin's son and not with Duncan as he claimed . 
I didnt want to watch the trial , I think the tape evidence was dismissed.


----------



## kimthecat

Peter Armitage who played Bill Webster , Kevin's dad in Corrie has died aged 78. RIP Peter

https://www.express.co.uk/celebrity...on-Street-tributes-Twitter-news-latest-update


----------



## kimthecat

SusieRainbow said:


> Does anyone watch 'Doctors', BBC1 at 1.45 pm ? It moved me to tears yesterday, Heston's funeral.


Ive just started watching repeats of The Royal in the morning . Its good to see him ( the actor ) in that and looking younger 

They don't seem to make programmes like Heartbeat and The Royal anymore.


----------



## SusieRainbow

kimthecat said:


> Ive just started watching repeats of The Royal in the morning . Its good to see him ( the actor ) in that and looking younger
> 
> They don't seem to make programmes like Heartbeat and The Royal anymore.


Who is he in 'The Royal ' ? I watch that too , love it ! But I haven't spotted him .
The Royal takes me back to my training days, very nostalgic.


----------



## kimthecat

SusieRainbow said:


> Who is he in 'The Royal ' ? I watch that too , love it ! But I haven't spotted him .
> The Royal takes me back to my training days, very nostalgic.


 Sorry I muddled him up with another actor .  No wonder you didn't see him. He wasn't in it though he was in One foot In the Grave .


----------



## SusieRainbow

kimthecat said:


> Sorry I muddled him up with another actor .  No wonder you didn't see him. He wasn't in it though he was in One foot In the Grave .


Oh yes, the next door neighbour Mr Swaney !


----------



## Sacrechat

Owen Brenman played Nick Swainey in One Foot in the Grave.


----------



## Sacrechat




----------



## Sacrechat

He did, however, appear in one episode of The Royal as Bill Smithson. Here is his full filmography:

https://m.imdb.com/name/nm0035513/filmotype/actor?ref_=m_nmfm_1


----------



## kimthecat

Sacremist said:


> Owen Brenman played Nick Swainey in One Foot in the Grave.


Yes and Heston in Doctors 

It is Robert Daws who played Dr Gordon Ormerod and not Owen Brenman as I thought.


----------



## Sacrechat

They do all have a slight look of each other so it’s easy to get confused. My hubby does it all the time with various actors, although, at times he sees someone in a current show and says it’s someone from a show 20 or more years ago and the actor in the current show is only in their 20s or 30s, so it’s absolutely impossible for it to be them. I then have to google it to prove to him he’s wrong, because he just won’t have it. He loses track of time, I think.


----------



## kimthecat

I do it all the time. I'm terrible for muddling up people or not recognising them out of context. i think its a form of face blindness.


----------



## Sacrechat

kimthecat said:


> I do it all the time. I'm terrible for muddling up people or not recognising them out of context. i think its a form of face blindness.


That's definitely what hubby has, although I have done it myself once or twice. Only recently though, so maybe it's because I'm getting older. This could just be the beginning and I may do it more often in future.


----------



## Sacrechat

Sinead is really winding me up.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Sacremist said:


> Sinead is really winding me up.


She's being very immature. Poor, poor Daniel.


----------



## Sacrechat

SusieRainbow said:


> She's being very immature. Poor, poor Daniel.


Maybe it's me, but I'm finding the storyline hard to stomach and a tad unbelievable. I understand the desire to protect her baby, but if she dies, how is that protecting her child?


----------



## SusieRainbow

Sacremist said:


> Maybe it's me, but I'm finding the storyline hard to stomach and a tad unbelievable. I understand the desire to protect her baby, but if she dies, how is that protecting her child?


Well, she never was the sharpest tool was she ? Add in pregnancy and cancer, not going to improve her capacity for logic .


----------



## Sacrechat

SusieRainbow said:


> Well, she never was the sharpest tool was she ? Add in pregnancy and cancer, not going to improve her capacity for logic .


That's true. lol!


----------



## kimthecat

Felt sorry for Dev being made out as the bad guy . Im glad he took Chesney back though . I bet if they had asked him for the money , he would have given it to them.


----------



## stockwellcat.

I was just saying to a friend of mine they needed a bit of comedy in Corrie. Well that was funny tonight at the beginning of the first episode. :Hilarious


----------



## kimthecat

stockwellcat. said:


> I was just saying to a friend of mine they needed a bit of comedy in Corrie. Well that was funny tonight at the beginning of the first episode. :Hilarious


 I missed it . I was watching a programme about the HS2 . and Ive just realised Ive missed the beginning of the ITV plus 1


----------



## stockwellcat.

kimthecat said:


> I missed it . I was watching a programme about the HS2 . and Ive just realised Ive missed the beginning of the ITV plus 1


It was funny. It looked like Tyronnes nanna and Roy were dogging and they got caught by the police.


----------



## kimthecat

stockwellcat. said:


> It was funning. It looked like Tyronnes nanna and Roy were dogging and they got caught by the police.


Whaaaat! :Hilarious Have they found Cerberus yet?


----------



## stockwellcat.

kimthecat said:


> Whaaaat! :Hilarious Have they found Cerberus yet?


It was all innocent. Roy was fast asleep and she was trying to read a map on his lap.

They found a dog that looks like Cereberus but some guy has the dog and they have just been caught by the police trying to get in that guys garden (breaking in).


----------



## Cleo38

stockwellcat. said:


> It was funning. It looked like Tyronnes nanna and Roy were dogging and they got caught by the police.


So funny!!!


----------



## kimthecat

stockwellcat. said:


> It was all innocent. Roy was fast asleep and she was trying to read a map on his lap.
> 
> .


 Sounds like a Gillian Taylforth incident


----------



## SusieRainbow

Maureen Lippman has brought new life to the street , brilliant !


----------



## kimthecat

Brian vs Phil. Loved the nativity scene and the scene at the pub when Phil finally gets his comeuppance . yay!


----------



## stockwellcat.

SusieRainbow said:


> Maureen Lippman has brought new life to the street , brilliant !


I was trying to remember were I had seen Maureen Lippman before. She used to do the BT adverts:


----------



## kimthecat

@stockwellcat. They were so funny !

ETA the consensus on Twitter is lots people found Brians scenes very moving and funny but they're really fed up with the hysterical crying girls , Rana and Kate.

The last scene when it pans to Brians face , his expression , it said it all.


----------



## stockwellcat.

kimthecat said:


> @stockwellcat. They were so funny !
> 
> ETA the consensus on Twitter is lots people found Brians scenes very moving and funny but they're really fed up with the hysterical crying girls , Rana and Kate.
> 
> The last scene when it pans to Brians face , his expression , it said it all.


I loved how everyone stood by Brian in the pub.


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> @stockwellcat. They were so funny !
> 
> ETA the consensus on Twitter is lots people found Brians scenes very moving and funny but they're really fed up with the hysterical crying girls , Rana and Kate.
> 
> The last scene when it pans to Brians face , his expression , it said it all.


Am so pleased that poor Brian is ok, I love his character & want it to get back to more comedy with him as he's hilarious. I used to love him & Julie together but have even warmed to Kathy now she's with him, I think they make quite a good comedy duo.

Kate & Rana are just annoying always crying & some drama. What's all this baby stuff & how did that suddenly become so important after 5 seconds of discussing it?!


----------



## kimthecat

Cleo38 said:


> Am so pleased that poor Brian is ok, I love his character & want it to get back to more comedy with him as he's hilarious. I used to love him & Julie together but have even warmed to Kathy now she's with him, I think they make quite a good comedy duo.


They do, indeed.



> Kate & Rana are just annoying always crying & some drama. What's all this baby stuff & how did that suddenly become so important after 5 seconds of discussing it?!


I like the way they can cry buckets without snot running down their faces.


----------



## SusieRainbow

kimthecat said:


> They do, indeed.
> 
> I like the way they can cry buckets without snot running down their faces.


Or mascara !


----------



## Vanessa131

I want to know who Jack has as a phone network provider, I’ve never known a video upload to the net so quick!


----------



## kimthecat

Good episodes tonight , Funny and sad. 
What shall I get Tracy for Christmas
A muzzle ! :Hilarious


----------



## kimthecat

oh Blimey ! Liz !



Spoiler: Liz 



Did not know that was going to happen! Steve and Tracy are going away . Will she be found in time?


----------



## stockwellcat.

Corrie Spoiler


Spoiler



Lewis is dead.


----------



## kimthecat

stockwellcat. said:


> Corrie Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Lewis is dead.


Yeah , Didn't see that coming , total shock . But was the ring meant for Audrey .? There's more to this than meets the eye .


----------



## Cleo38

Poor Audrey! I knew Nigel Havers wouldn't be in it for long but sad to see him go this way ...... I loved his character, he was never really to be trusted but he made Audrey happy .... & annoyed Gail


----------



## kimthecat

Cleo38 said:


> Poor Audrey! I knew Nigel Havers wouldn't be in it for long but sad to see him go this way ...... I loved his character, he was never really to be trusted but he made Audrey happy .... & annoyed Gail


I think its shame too.


----------



## Cleo38

Oh God, I thought that bland, boring Jude was gone for good but he's back ..... :Arghh :Shifty


----------



## Teddy-dog

Uh oh. What has Lewis done?


----------



## Vanessa131

Poor Mary.


----------



## kimthecat

Emmerdale It seems Lisa Riley is to reprise her role as Mandy ! yay!



Vanessa131 said:


> Poor Mary.


I missed the second half , so she caught Jude out?



Teddy-dog said:


> Uh oh. What has Lewis done?


Well first of he died !


----------



## stockwellcat.

Teddy-dog said:


> Uh oh. What has Lewis done?


Ripped Audrey off and died.


----------



## stockwellcat.

Cleo38 said:


> Oh God, I thought that bland, boring Jude was gone for good but he's back ..... :Arghh :Shifty


I thought it was boring tonight.
Nope Jude (aka Dr Ken Barlow) has gone with £800 of Mary's money.


----------



## stockwellcat.

Whoops. Sorry for the spoilers @kimthecat


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> Well first of he died !


Haha yes I saw him dead! I was thinking whether her had ripped her off or not but looks like he had!


----------



## oliviarussian

Teddy-dog said:


> Haha yes I saw him dead! I was thinking whether her had ripped her off or not but looks like he had!


Or did he?????? Nick is looking a bit sheepish!


----------



## kimthecat

stockwellcat. said:


> Whoops. Sorry for the spoilers @kimthecat


That's ok  Oh Poor Mary . What a git Jude is .


----------



## kimthecat

oliviarussian said:


> Or did he?????? Nick is looking a bit sheepish!


 eek ! I wouldn't put it passed him . he desperately needs the money . 
That would be a really good twist to the plot!


----------



## Teddy-dog

oliviarussian said:


> Or did he?????? Nick is looking a bit sheepish!


Oh I didn't even think that!! He is desperate for money!


----------



## kimthecat

oliviarussian said:


> Or did he?????? Nick is looking a bit sheepish!


You could be right . he had a load of money in his sports bag !


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> You could be right . he had a load of money in his sports bag !


Does look very suspicious doesn't it!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Didn’t see that coming!!


----------



## kimthecat

Teddy-dog said:


> Didn't see that coming!!


Um , can you give us a clue ?  Duncan and Tim ?


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> Um , can you give us a clue ?  Duncan and Tim ?


Haha yeah sorry! I saw the Nick thing coming


----------



## kimthecat

Teddy-dog said:


> Haha yeah sorry! I saw the Nick thing coming


 I didn't see the Duncan thing coming either , I was so shocked I googled and found a spoiler so I know whats happens next week .


Spoiler: Duncan 



https://metro.co.uk/2019/01/11/coro...saved-as-duncan-radfield-is-unmasked-8190555/


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> I didn't see the Duncan thing coming either , I was so shocked I googled and found a spoiler so I know whats happens next week .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Duncan
> 
> 
> 
> https://metro.co.uk/2019/01/11/coro...saved-as-duncan-radfield-is-unmasked-8190555/


Oh I don't know if I want to read or not!


----------



## kimthecat

Teddy-dog said:


> Oh I don't know if I want to read or not!


haha ! I expect it will be in the TV guides tomorrow .


----------



## kimthecat

kimthecat said:


> I didn't see the Duncan thing coming either ,


Apparently I did . Had my regular saturday morning cuppa with my neighbour , we read what going to happen in the Tv guides . I said Didnt see that coming about Duncun, She said , you did , you read it out loud from the guide last week :Hilarious


----------



## KittenEevee

Is hollyoaks part of this thread because I'm glad about the whole outcome of trail. Although 6 years is not enough, out next week by hollyoaks writers


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> haha ! I expect it will be in the TV guides tomorrow .


I normally know vaguely what's going to happen and it doesn't bother me but it was quite nice to be shocked for once 



KittenEevee said:


> Is hollyoaks part of this thread because I'm glad about the whole outcome of trail. Although 6 years is not enough, out next week by hollyoaks writers


I'm sure it can't be  but I don't watch holly oaks


----------



## kimthecat

KittenEevee said:


> Is hollyoaks part of this thread because I'm glad about the whole outcome of trail. Although 6 years is not enough, out next week by hollyoaks writers


I do catch it sometimes . I remember when it first came out . Its certainly changed .
The last time I watched it was that bloke being exposed as a serial cheater at his wedding .
What was the trial about ,again ?


----------



## kimthecat

Really enjoyed Corries Friday episodes. It was sad and funny and had a twist concerning Amy that I never saw coming 
Hope the new baby Bertie will be ok . Lovely to see Sally out of prison , David and Nick at their wicked best.

Mary naming her aunts who were named after flowers . there's a flower called Chlamydia apparently :Hilarious


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> Really enjoyed Corries Friday episodes. It was sad and funny and had a twist concerning Amy that I never saw coming
> Hope the new baby Bertie will be ok . Lovely to see Sally out of prison , David and Nick at their wicked best.
> 
> Mary naming her aunts who were named after flowers . there's a flower called Chlamydia apparently :Hilarious


Mary was hilarious again! I hope Norris is back soo as I miss their banter together.

I wonder if Jenny & Jonny will go down for lying about Liz. I want The Rovers to go to someone else, these two are boring as landlord & landlady. I want Liz back behind the bar, it was so much more entertaining when she was in charge


----------



## kimthecat

Cleo38 said:


> Mary was hilarious again! I hope Norris is back soo as I miss their banter together.
> 
> I wonder if Jenny & Jonny will go down for lying about Liz. I want The Rovers to go to someone else, these two are boring as landlord & landlady. I want Liz back behind the bar, it was so much more entertaining when she was in charge


Id love to see Liz and Steve back at the Rovers though Jenny and Jonny aren't quite as boring as Peter and Toyah were. 
Hope Norris isnt away too long , I still miss Emily !


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> Id love to see Liz and Steve back at the Rovers though Jenny and Jonny aren't quite as boring as Peter and Toyah were.
> Hope Norris isnt away too long , I still miss Emily !


Hahahaha, that's very true - they were dreadful!!

I've been watching of Corrie on ITV3 when I'm working from home & love Percy Sugden's scenes, I'd forgotten how funny he was


----------



## kimthecat

Cleo38 said:


> Hahahaha, that's very true - they were dreadful!!
> 
> I've been watching of Corrie on ITV3 when I'm working from home & love Percy Sugden's scenes, I'd forgotten how funny he was


Percy and Phyllis. Bless'em!


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> Percy and Phyllis. Bless'em!


Hahahahaha, Phyllis was brilliant, I loved her!! always chasing poor Percy


----------



## kimthecat

So now we know the father of Amy's baby .
I wonder if she will keep the baby ?.


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> So now we know the father of Amy's baby .
> I wonder if she will keep the baby ?.


Blimey, Tracey & Steve bringing it up - poor kid!


----------



## kimthecat

Cleo38 said:


> Blimey, Tracey & Steve bringing it up - poor kid!


:Hilarious Yeah . a murderer and a twit for parents. Liz would be a good great granny though .

It will be interesting to see where the story line goes.


----------



## kimthecat

Im stopping watching Neighbours as one of character has been with a terminal illness 

This last Home and away , Corrie and now Cold feet have done or are doing Cancer story lines and it gets a but much .


----------



## kimthecat

Adam in Corrie in off to Italy . Hope he comes back !


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> Adam in Corrie in off to Italy . Hope he comes back !


It's shame as I like his character & am surprised they haven't done more with him. Sarah should have 
chosen him rather than the boring, dreary Gary who is constantly messing up.

Also what's this with Norris wanting to sell The Cabin? I thought he was supposed to be coming back soon


----------



## kimthecat

@Cleo38 I was surprised by Norris selling the Kabin. He's been gone a while so perhaps he wont be coming back .


----------



## kimthecat

Neighbours today , a real tear jerker.
Sonya dies in Toadies arms on the beach watching their children playing,


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

I haven't seen neighbours in years. That'll be Toadfish Rebeccki. I used to watch it when it was on BBC! 
I've been watching the 1980s eps on YouTube!


----------



## kimthecat

MissMiloKitty said:


> I haven't seen neighbours in years. That'll be Toadfish Rebeccki. I used to watch it when it was on BBC!
> I've been watching the 1980s eps on YouTube!


It must seem very dated !

Yeah , Toadie Rebecchi one of my favourite characters.
Actually Bouncer the dog is my all time favourite, 

I used to watch it a lot , nearly from the start when it was on only in the day time , but stopped watching when it went to Ch 5 . I usually watch Home and Away but that.s mainly because of the lovely scenery .


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

kimthecat said:


> Yeah , one of my favourite characters.
> Actually Bouncer the dog is my all time favourite,
> 
> I used to watch it a lot , nearly from the start when it was on only in the day time , but stopped watching when it went to Ch 5 . I usually watch Home and Away but that.s mainly because of the lovely scenery .


I think everyone loved the Home and Away scenery. I remember Bouncer the labrador and Lucys dog Basil. ☺


----------



## kimthecat

MissMiloKitty said:


> I think everyone loved the Home and Away scenery. I remember Bouncer the labrador and Lucys dog Basil. ☺


I remember Home and Away sort of swept Neighbours away , I think its hey day was the Pippa era. Its good to see Alf still in it.


----------



## Cleo38

Is anyone actually enjoying this rubbish Shona & Clayton storyline … obviously I'm not!! 

He is a terrible actor, so bad that it's like he's reading his lines. Hope it ends, am so bored of it


----------



## kimthecat

I really felt for David. I.m glad Shona didnt die and she never wants to see Clayton again which is good news as we wont have to see him again either.

It looks like a character will die in Corrie in the factory.
I know an actor wants to leave so it could be her !


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> I really felt for David. I.m glad Shona didnt die and she never wants to see Clayton again which is good news as we wont have to see him again either.
> 
> It looks like a character will die in Corrie in the factory.
> I know an actor wants to leave so it could be her !


I wasn't fussed with Shona tbh, does that make me a bad person?! She's quite boring that I don't get her & David at all. Kylie was feisty & lots of fun whereas Shona is dreary.

Ooh, who's leaving?? Not Sally I hope. She really makes me laugh. I like her & Tim together


----------



## kimthecat

Cleo38 said:


> I wasn't fussed with Shona tbh, does that make me a bad person?! She's quite boring that I don't get her & David at all. Kylie was feisty & lots of fun whereas Shona is dreary.
> 
> Ooh, who's leaving?? Not Sally I hope. She really makes me laugh. I like her & Tim together


Not Sally , thanks heavens !

Its


Spoiler: Who's leaving



Kym Marsh/ Michele Connor



She's ok but I wont miss her.


----------



## Cleo38

Oh yes, I do remember reading that now. I feel the same tbh.

Much as I was missing Norris I am so glad Brian is back. He is hilarious, so funny the other night with him & Ken trying to be the best intellectual


----------



## kimthecat

Cleo38 said:


> Oh yes, I do remember reading that now. I feel the same tbh.
> 
> Much as I was missing Norris I am so glad Brian is back. He is hilarious, so funny the other night with him & Ken trying to be the best intellectual


 Yeah , that was funny and true to character . It's good to see the humour back in Corrie ,


----------



## kimthecat

Just caught up with this , this morning .
good to see Wayne back as the health and safety inspector , I hope he stays .
Imran wrecking the kitchen and then curling up in a ball and crying , really got me , been there.


----------



## kimthecat

What has happened to Maya ! Dead or alive 
Kim Tate's son, Jamie, enters with a bang by running Eric Pollard over and is now working at the vets . he's a cutie and nothing like his mum.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

I haven't seen Emerdale in ages. I heard Kim Tate was back. I liked her in the 90s when she was married to Frank. She had an affair with Dave Glover but Frank planted Web cams in the bedroom and caught them lol
Frank had a heart attack and she let him die.


----------



## Charity

kimthecat said:


> What has happened to Maya ! Dead or alive
> Kim Tate's son, Jamie, enters with a bang by running Eric Pollard over and is now working at the vets . he's a cutie and nothing like his mum.


Maya's in it next week so definitely alive. I thought Joe was coming back, if so, when? Yes, Jamie's got to be OK if he doesn't like Kim.


----------



## kimthecat

Maya coming back will set the cat amongst the pigeons ! Looking forward to that. 
I was hoping Joe would come back . Hopefully will be soon. 
Im not sure how he is related to Jamie.


----------



## Charity

Jaime would be Joe's step-uncle


----------



## Sacrechat

Charity said:


> Jaime would be Joe's step-uncle


If Jaime is Frank Tate's son and Joe is Chris Tate's son and Chris Tate is Jaime's half brother, then surely that makes Jaime Joe's half uncle. A step brother, sister uncle etc., is not a blood relation and only related through marriage but both Jaime and Joe could have Tate blood. Unless, Jaime is actually Dave Glover's son, but that hasn't been established yet.


----------



## Charity

Sacremist said:


> If Jaime is Frank Tate's son and Joe is Chris Tate's son and Chris Tate is Jaime's half brother, then surely that makes Jaime Joe's half uncle. A step brother, sister uncle etc., is not a blood relation and only related through marriage but both Jaime and Joe could have Tate blood. Unless, Jaime is actually Dave Glover's son, but that hasn't been established yet.


I'm assuming they are step as I don't remember Kim ever being pregnant so thought Jaime was from some other relationship. However, you could be right if Frank is his father.

Another "error" was that Jaime called Zoe his Auntie the other night when he said to Paddy he always wanted to be a vet like his Auntie Zoe. If they were both Frank's children, they would have been half brother and sister.

Last night was all a bit too much violence and shouting for me. What would old Annie have said? :Jawdrop


----------



## Sacrechat

Charity said:


> I'm assuming they are step as I don't remember Kim ever being pregnant so thought Jaime was from some other relationship. However, you could be right if Frank is his father.
> 
> Another "error" was that Jaime called Zoe his Auntie the other night when he said to Paddy he always wanted to be a vet like his Auntie Zoe. If they were both Frank's children, they would have been half brother and sister.
> 
> Last night was all a bit too much violence and shouting for me. What would old Annie have said? :Jawdrop


Yes, you're right, he did say that. The only way she could be his auntie is for Jaime to be Chris Tate's son. I can't see that being the case. Kim and Chris despised each other.


----------



## Charity

Emmerdale - what a really depressing week. Have to say I think they went too far, especially for that time in the evening. Some complaints made about last night's episode. What happened to entertainment.


----------



## kimthecat

Charity said:


> Emmerdale - what a really depressing week. Have to say I think they went too far, especially for that time in the evening. Some complaints made about last night's episode. What happened to entertainment.


The story line with Victoria is upsetting, I couldn't watch all of it , it was too hard too watch .


----------



## kimthecat

Not watching Corrie much but Im gripped by Emmerdale at the moment.
Maya seems to be managing to talk her way out of trouble . Lisa and Zacs wedding , when she goes home to change her dress and Zac finds her . Very moving.


----------



## Charity

I agree about Emmerdale. For once, they did Lisa's exit very well.


----------



## kimthecat

Charity said:


> I agree about Emmerdale. For once, they did Lisa's exit very well.


I find it strange they never seem to mention Zacs daughter, Tina or bring her character back , its like she never existed.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Not sure if anyone is watching it but the ‘Sally buys a horse’ story on Corrie is hilarious! The writers have no idea about horse ownership


----------



## SusieRainbow

Teddy-dog said:


> Not sure if anyone is watching it but the 'Sally buys a horse' story on Corrie is hilarious! The writers have no idea about horse ownership


That she hasn't even seen !


----------



## Teddy-dog

SusieRainbow said:


> That she hasn't even seen !


I know!! It probably has 3 legs... no one would pay their stable fees 6 months in advance either! Especially when 6 months of fees probably cost more than what they're asking for for the horse :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## kimthecat

I saw a bit of it . She's so funny Sally!
Ive seen a photo of the horse in their front garden so looks like its been dumped on them .


----------



## kimthecat

The actress Lorna Laidlaw, who played Mrs Tembe in Doctors is playing new arrival , Aggie Bailey in Corrie yay!!


----------



## SusieRainbow

kimthecat said:


> The actress Lorna Laidlaw, who played Mrs Tembe in Doctors is playing new arrival , Aggie Bailey in Corrie yay!!


And what a contrasting role she plays, barely recognisable!


----------



## kimthecat

SusieRainbow said:


> And what a contrasting role she plays, barely recognisable!


I know ! I kept thinking I know that lady , then I realised it was her but I still googled to check .


----------



## Charity

Emmerdale: Don't tell me Marlon is going to lose another wife, he must be the unluckiest guy on the planet. Why didn't somebody pick that gun up?


----------



## kimthecat

Charity said:


> Emmerdale: Don't tell me Marlon is going to lose another wife, he must be the unluckiest guy on the planet. Why didn't somebody pick that gun up?


 Oh what! I missed it tonight . I will have catch up in the morning .
How many dead wives can one man have !


----------



## Sacrechat

I think she survives, because she has a big storyline coming up from what I’ve read.


----------



## kimthecat

I watched Wentworth tonight . It was actually rather good though not so quaint as Prisoner Cell block H .


----------



## Sacrechat

kimthecat said:


> I watched Wentworth tonight . It was actually rather good though not so quaint as Prisoner Cell block H .


I've been watching it since series 1.


----------



## Sacrechat

There’s a British prison drama that’s been running called Clink. Anyone watched it?


----------



## kimthecat

Sacremist said:


> I've been watching it since series 1.


Saturdays episode ending  That was a shock .



Sacremist said:


> There's a British prison drama that's been running called Clink. Anyone watched it?


 I saw the adverts . it looks good but didnt watch it . I'm trying to cut down on watching TV . I watch early morning , day time as well as evening . It really adds up.


----------



## Sacrechat

kimthecat said:


> Saturdays episode ending  That was a shock .
> 
> I saw the adverts . it looks good but didnt watch it . I'm trying to cut down on watching TV . I watch early morning , day time as well as evening . It really adds up.


I've had to give my head a bit of a wobble, to be fair, I had programmes in my planner with several weeks of recordings. I'd watched the first episode and it hadn't gripped me, so kept prioritising shows I really liked. In the end I thought why keep them. If I loved the shows I would watch them, so I was ruthless and just deleted them. It cleared 40% of my planner.

Yeah, the ending was a shocker. I felt the same when Bea died.


----------



## kimthecat

Gutted to to read today that Sinead gets bad news from her doctor .  I wish they could have left it and let it give hope to those battling cancer , I feel it takes away their hope.


----------



## SusieRainbow

kimthecat said:


> Gutted to to read today that Sinead gets bad news from her doctor .  I wish they could have left it and let it give hope to those battling cancer , I feel it takes away their hope.


Yes, I read that. 
To be fair there have been survivors on Corrie, Sally for one. The sad fact is that the younger women do less well due to the more rapid cell regeneration and fluctuating hormone levels , also Sinead's cancer was quite advanced when she first presented. 
Vey sad though, it will be a real tear-jerker.
I'm also watching Classic Corrie on weekday afternoons ,as I remember Alma dies of cervical cancer.


----------



## margy

I'm watching classic emmerdale, much better than the present day. Storylines are simpler and funnier.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

kimthecat said:


> Gutted to to read today that Sinead gets bad news from her doctor .  I wish they could have left it and let it give hope to those battling cancer , I feel it takes away their hope.


I don't bother with the soaps any more but one of the things that bother me is how thoughtless they can be.Everytime someone gets a headache, it's always a tumour or an anerysm it's never a migraine. 
And when they get the all clear, they soon forget about it like it never happened. Which just doesn't happen in real life


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

You mean Emmerdale Farm lol.
I remember everything changed after the plane crash. From Beckingdale to Emmerdale! 


margy said:


> I'm watching classic emmerdale, much better than the present day. Storylines are simpler and funnier.


----------



## margy

MissMiloKitty said:


> You mean Emmerdale Farm lol.
> I remember everything changed after the plane crash. From Beckingdale to Emmerdale!


Yes the plane crash hasn't happened yet. I like looking at the fashions. Kim isn't evil and the story lines aren't complicated.


----------



## kimthecat

Ive been watching Neighbours a lot recently . Paul Robinson is getting or was getting married for the 6th time. ! His ex wives hatch a plan to stop him . They all turn up in the show! I remember I used to watch it in the day time when it first came on in the 80s. Bouncer the dog ! Bless him.


----------



## margy

SusieRainbow said:


> Yes, I read that.
> To be fair there have been survivors on Corrie, Sally for one. The sad fact is that the younger women do less well due to the more rapid cell regeneration and fluctuating hormone levels , also Sinead's cancer was quite advanced when she first presented.
> Vey sad though, it will be a real tear-jerker.
> I'm also watching Classic Corrie on weekday afternoons ,as I remember Alma dies of cervical cancer.


Don't you find the story lines were funnier. Corrine has lost that. I remember how funny Bet and Raquel were. Also Curly and Reg at Better Buys. I don't watch Corrie now. It got too miserable.


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> Don't you find the story lines were funnier. Corrine has lost that. I remember how funny Bet and Raquel were. Also Curly and Reg at Better Buys. I don't watch Corrie now. It got too miserable.


Yes, it was lighter hearted and good entertainment. There were tragedies such as Alma dying of Cancer, and Lisa getting killed, but not all the doom and gloom of the present.


----------



## kimthecat

They hada fair few tragedies in Corrie. i can remember Ken Barlows first wife getting electrocuted . Kevin Websters baby died and his wife threw herself under a lorry , he had an affair with Tyrones wife, she is the mother of his son Jack and she died in the tram crash .
Haley died of cancer , Poor Roy he was bereft.

Phyllis and Percy , jack and Vera , great comic couples. To me Deirdre's mum, Blanche , was the funniest. She had such a waspish tongue ,


----------



## SusieRainbow

kimthecat said:


> They hada fair few tragedies in Corrie. i can remember Ken Barlows first wife getting electrocuted . Kevin Websters baby died and his wife threw herself under a lorry , he had an affair with Tyrones wife, she is the mother of his son Jack and she died in the tram crash .
> Haley died of cancer , Poor Roy he was bereft.
> 
> Phyllis and Percy , jack and Vera , great comic couples. To me Deirdre's mum, Blanche , was the funniest. She had such a waspish tongue ,


Oooh, yes, I'd forgotten those ! Didn't Dev's wife Sunita die in the tram crash too , mum of the twins ?


----------



## kimthecat

SusieRainbow said:


> Oooh, yes, I'd forgotten those ! Didn't Dev's wife Sunita die in the tram crash too , mum of the twins ?


She was injured in a fire in the Rovers. It was arson and she saw who did it, She was on a ventilator and she died after the man who started the fire sneaked into the hospital and removed her ventilator. I can't remember who the man was.

I wouldn't want to live there , it's an unlucky place!

I used to love Eastenders when it first started but stopped watching it a few years ago , I catch bits of it and wonder how Phil can survive after being beaten up and thrown in the car pit so many times.


----------



## SusieRainbow

kimthecat said:


> She was injured in a fire in the Rovers. It was arson and she saw who did it, She was on a ventilator and she died after the man who started the fire sneaked into the hospital and removed her ventilator. I can't remember who the man was.
> 
> I wouldn't want to live there , it's an unlucky place!
> 
> I used to love Eastenders when it first started but stopped watching it a few years ago , I catch bits of it and wonder how Phil can survive after being beaten up and thrown in the car pit so many times.


AND had a liver transplant because of his alcohol abuse ! 
Now that *is* grim .


----------



## margy

I must have forgotten all that!! Mainly I remember the comedy. I stopped watching because that seemed to get lost among the doom and gloom. I haven't watched for a good few years now, I found they all started to be the same. If there was a wedding in corrie then there would be a wedding in Eastenders and Emmerdale shortly afterwards. One soap I loved was Take The High Road. I think it's still on in Scotland but it finished here. Mind you that was way back in the good old days!


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> I must have forgotten all that!! Mainly I remember the comedy. I stopped watching because that seemed to get lost among the doom and gloom. I haven't watched for a good few years now, I found they all started to be the same. If there was a wedding in corrie then there would be a wedding in Eastenders and Emmerdale shortly afterwards. One soap I loved was Take The High Road. I think it's still on in Scotland but it finished here. Mind you that was way back in the good old days!


I used to like Family Affairs and ws sad when it ended. Now I enjoy Doctors, it seems quite well researched and not overly dramatic and OTT. Apart from that the only one I watch is Corrie, but don't know how much more heartbrak poor Eileen can stand.!


----------



## Cleo38

SusieRainbow said:


> I used to like Family Affairs and ws sad when it ended. Now I enjoy Doctors, it seems quite well researched and not overly dramatic and OTT. Apart from that the only one I watch is Corrie, but don't know how much more heartbrak poor Eileen can stand.!


Am fed up of Corrie atm, all that business with slavery & shootings …. the acting was laughable. AM glad to see Emma's character is being given more storylines. She's very funny but has been great lately when finding out about her dad dying. Although then finding out Steve is her biological dad must have been even more devastating!!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Cleo38 said:


> Am fed up of Corrie atm, all that business with slavery & shootings …. the acting was laughable. AM glad to see Emma's character is being given more storylines. She's very funny but has been great lately when finding out about her dad dying. Although then finding out Steve is her biological dad must have been even more devastating!!


You wouldn't wish that on your worst enemy would you ! It's been a good story line for Emma.
I do find Gemma and co intensely annoying though.


----------



## Cleo38

SusieRainbow said:


> You wouldn't wish that on your worst enemy would you ! It's been a good story line for Emma.
> I do find Gemma and co intensely annoying though.


I suppose having the amazing Amy for a half sister makes up for Steve! 

I quite like Gemma for a while but she's getting on my nerves again now. I do like Maureen Lipman's character (can't remember her name atm). I wasn't sure initially but have warmed to her. She has some cracking one liners which is more in keeping with the women of Corrie


----------



## SusieRainbow

Cleo38 said:


> I suppose having the amazing Amy for a half sister makes up for Steve!
> 
> I quite like Gemma for a while but she's getting on my nerves again now. I do like Maureen Lipman's character (can't remember her name atm). I wasn't sure initially but have warmed to her. She has some cracking one liners which is more in keeping with the women of Corrie


Yes, she's been a real tonic.
Gemma's quad pregnancy is far fetched, she would spend most of it in hospital, not carrying on darting about like the cretin she is.


----------



## Cleo38

SusieRainbow said:


> Yes, she's been a real tonic.
> Gemma's quad pregnancy is far fetched, she would spend most of it in hospital, not carrying on darting about like the cretin she is.


Hahahaha! I haven't heard the word 'cretin' used for years. My English teacher used to call us that … he obviously really liked children!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Cleo38 said:


> Hahahaha! I haven't heard the word 'cretin' used for years. My English teacher used to call us that … he obviously really liked children!


Me showing my age ! It's very un PC as the true meaning is a Hypothyroid person . Please note Ihave no isses with such unfortunate people.


----------



## Cleo38

SusieRainbow said:


> Me showing my age ! It's very un PC as the true meaning is a Hypothyroid person . Please note Ihave no isses with such unfortunate people.


I never really knew the true meaning but assumed it was derogatory as it was often used alongside: morons, plebs, prats, imbeciles, half wits, etc. Oh the days when you could insult the kids in your care with no comeback … bet some teachers dream of those days!


----------



## kimthecat

Cleo38 said:


> I suppose having the amazing Amy for a half sister makes up for Steve!
> 
> I quite like Gemma for a while but she's getting on my nerves again now. I do like Maureen Lipman's character (can't remember her name atm). I wasn't sure initially but have warmed to her. She has some cracking one liners which is more in keeping with the women of Corrie


I think Steves ok , Its Tracy the murderess sh e has to worry about. I love Emma . Kudos to the actor who plays her. She does both comedy ans tragedy well.

I like Gemma too but the storyline about her having quads is ludicrous . her mum isn't funny either . The actor who plays her mum was in casualty .

@SusieRainbow I liked Family Affairs . Its a shame they cancelled it.


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> I think Steves ok , Its Tracy the murderess sh e has to worry about. I love Emma . Kudos to the actor who plays her. She does both comedy ans tragedy well.
> 
> I like Gemma too but the storyline about her having quads is ludicrous . her mum isn't funny either . The actor who plays her mum was in casualty .
> 
> @SusieRainbow I liked Family Affairs . Its a shame they cancelled it.


I like Tracy & I can forgive the murder … Charlie was horrible! But am not sure I can forgive her for what she put poor Roy & Hayley through.

I watch Old Corrie on ITV3 occasionally & while ago Deidre made a comment about Tracy always being upstairs listening to her music & 'what harm can it do?' ….. Hahahahahaha!


----------



## kimthecat

Cleo38 said:


> I like Tracy & I can forgive the murder … Charlie was horrible! But am not sure I can forgive her for what she put poor Roy & Hayley through.
> 
> I watch Old Corrie on ITV3 occasionally & while ago Deidre made a comment about Tracy always being upstairs listening to her music & 'what harm can it do?' ….. Hahahahahaha!


:Hilarious Id forgotten what she did to Roy . The B*tch . 
It weird seeing how young everyone looks on Old Corrie and Eastenders . I like Classic Holby , its better than it is now.


----------



## Linda Weasel

I don’t normally read this thread because I’ve given up on the soaps.... too depressing.

However for those watching classic Emmerdale Farm episodes; check out how many pinnies Annie Sugden has!

She has one to match every dress she ever wears.

Sadly I have an eye for detail...


----------



## JANICE199

*Glad to see Emmerdale won best soap award. *


----------



## kimthecat

JANICE199 said:


> *Glad to see Emmerdale won best soap award. *


That was in June. Well done to them .


----------



## Cleo38

Linda Weasel said:


> I don't normally read this thread because I've given up on the soaps.... too depressing.
> 
> However for those watching classic Emmerdale Farm episodes; check out how many pinnies Annie Sugden has!
> 
> She has one to match every dress she ever wears.
> 
> Sadly I have an eye for detail...


That was when they were 'proper' farm folk  … last time I watched a bit of Emmerdale everyone was a bit too glam.


----------



## JANICE199

kimthecat said:


> That was in June. Well done to them .


*I only saw it today. I thought it was news? Sorry to use a link to the Sun, lol *

*https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/9896563/tv-choice-awards-2019-winners-emmerdale/*


----------



## kimthecat

Sinead get her test results .


----------



## SusieRainbow

Watchiing Classic Corrie this afternoon and realised that Denise is Daniel's mum who abandoned him as a teenager!
I can hardly bear to watch it now !
And then there's Fiona working for her, Emma's mum, and she abandoned Emma too .


----------



## Cleo38

SusieRainbow said:


> Watchiing Classic Corrie this afternoon and realised that Denise is Daniel's mum who abandoned him as a teenager!
> I can hardly bear to watch it now !
> And then there's Fiona working for her, Emma's mum, and she abandoned Emma too .


I missed today's as it was on earlier. I used to quite like Denise, why did she abandon Daniel? I can't remember if there was a reason given. Did Don Brennan harass her for a bit? He was horrible, so creepy


----------



## SusieRainbow

Cleo38 said:


> I missed today's as it was on earlier. I used to quite like Denise, why did she abandon Daniel? I can't remember if there was a reason given. Did Don Brennan harass her for a bit? He was horrible, so creepy


I think Denise went abroad with another man. Daniel is such a lovely guy, very human and sensitive, my heart aches for him .
Don lent Denise a large sum of money for her financial problems, no strings, but it led to some misunderstandings. 
Norman Sott has taken over Alf's shop, put Deirdre in a Mob cap and turned the shop into an Olde Worlde emporium !


----------



## kimthecat

I missed Emmerdale tonight . I understand that Mandy is back and catches marlon's wife kissing her ex. Yay, I love Lisa Riley .

Why does nobody lock their doors in soap land !


----------



## Cleo38

Oh God, I remember that with Deidre in her new outfit!!! Was hilarious ..... I don't think you can get ITV3 on the ITV Hub though can you? Shame I missed that one.

Don just gave me the creeps, he was just horrible. Even though Ivy was a pain & interfering there was just something about him that I really didn't like. But Ivy was a great character, she was so infuriating but I think Lynn Perrie was great in the role.

Personally I don't like Daniel, he's a bit like Ken used to be when he was younger (& still is tbh!); thinks he knows it all & is a bit better than everyone else although still likes to think of himself as a bit of a liberal ....


----------



## kimthecat

Really good Wednesdays episodes . Kens 80th birthday , he;s actually 87 in real life. Theres a party in the pub , Norris is there and Emily is too via Skype. She looks so well , she is ninety next week ( Eileen Derbyshire is 88, ) Sinead finds out she only has weeks to live. 
I dare anyone to watch this without crying . All the actors involved did a brilliant job. Watching Ken sob , not something he often does,


----------



## SusieRainbow

kimthecat said:


> Really good Wednesdays episodes . Kens 80th birthday , he;s actually 87 in real life. Theres a party in the pub , Norris is there and Emily is too via Skype. She looks so well , she is ninety next week ( Eileen Derbyshire is 88, ) Sinead finds out she only has weeks to live.
> I dare anyone to watch this without crying . All the actors involved did a brilliant job. Watching Ken sob , not something he often does,


Yes, it was powerful, superb acting from all conerned. My heart broke for Chesney too, he clearly still adores Sinead.


----------



## kimthecat

SusieRainbow said:


> Yes, it was powerful, superb acting from all conerned. My heart broke for Chesney too, he clearly still adores Sinead.


I wasn't expecting that , he obviously cares very much . I agreed with Daniel that he should " pull himself together " and not cry in front of Sinead but she said it was ok . 
I think its a good point , I know people with cancer have said they found it hard to deal with other people crying as well as their own grief and pain.
I suppose it depends on each individual .


----------



## kimthecat

No Corrie on last Friday or tonight ( Monday) due to football . No extra episodes in the week to make up for it either.


----------



## SusieRainbow

kimthecat said:


> No Corrie on last Friday or tonight ( Monday) due to football . No extra episodes in the week to make up for it either.


Oh,really? I was looking forward to Corrie ! :Banghead


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> No Corrie on last Friday or tonight ( Monday) due to football . No extra episodes in the week to make up for it either.


WHAT??! Bloody football!! 7.30pm is when I get myself sorted & sit down with my dinner watching Corrie. I hate my routine being disrupted 

Ken looks fantastic for his age, but then I think Sue Nicholls (Audrey) & Rula Lenska (Claudia) also look pretty good


----------



## kimthecat

Sad news 
Leah Bracknell who played Zoe Tate has died.

https://news.sky.com/story/former-emmerdale-actress-leah-bracknell-dies-11837149

Former Emmerdale star Leah Bracknell has died aged 55, three years after being diagnosed with stage four lung cancer, her manager has said.

The actress, who played Zoe Tate, British soap's first lesbian character, on the ITV show for 16 years until 2005, died in September.

A statement from her manager, on behalf of Bracknell's family, said: "They would like to thank all the public for their support and generosity which contributed to the extension and quality of her life over the past three years.


----------



## kimthecat

Cleo38 said:


> WHAT??! Bloody football!! 7.30pm is when I get myself sorted & sit down with my dinner watching Corrie. I hate my routine being disrupted
> 
> Ken looks fantastic for his age, but then I think Sue Nicholls (Audrey) & Rula Lenska (Claudia) also look pretty good


They do look good for their age but I find Claudia really irritating . She's one character I wouldnt miss!


----------



## kimthecat

Emmerdale . Nate turns out to be Cains son . Wasn't expecting that !


----------



## Charity

Don't think he would have survived that blast with hardly a scratch and Moira must have a good set of lungs.


----------



## lullabydream

kimthecat said:


> Emmerdale . Nate turns out to be Cains son . Wasn't expecting that !


Whose Nate?


----------



## kimthecat

lullabydream said:


> Whose Nate?


He is the farm hand and he has been having an affair with Moira, Cain's wife.










the other story line , Chas getting locked in the mens toilet with Marlon and then gives birth I thought was daft . Did no one in the village have a crowbar ?


----------



## lullabydream

kimthecat said:


> He is the farm hand and he has been having an affair with Moira, Cain's wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other story line , Chas getting locked in the mens toilet with Marlon and then gives birth I thought was daft . Did no one in the village have a crowbar ?


He puts it about a bit Cain doesn't he!


----------



## kimthecat

lullabydream said:


> He puts it about a bit Cain doesn't he!


Just a tad  I dont get why women are supposed to find him attractive . Ugh !

ETA I mean Cain here , Nate's rather attractive.


----------



## kimthecat

Corrie , Sinead  
Thinking of all those in real life who have been or are going through this .


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> Corrie , Sinead
> Thinking of all those in real life who have been or are going through this .


It was very sad. It must be an awful thing to go through


----------



## Sacrechat

kimthecat said:


> Corrie , Sinead
> Thinking of all those in real life who have been or are going through this .


It was much more realistic and sad, than Hayley's death scene. I know Hayley supposedly killed herself, but it felt emotionless. Sinead's scene was filled with emotion by many of the actors. I think it was well done.

Having sat around my sister's bed when she died of cancer, the only difference was my sister went into a coma for three days before death. I felt overall they managed to capture the feelings of sorrow and utter despair felt by the loved ones.


----------



## kimthecat

@Scaremist Im sorry about your sister. Cancer is cruel .


----------



## Sacrechat

kimthecat said:


> @Scaremist Im sorry about your sister. Cancer is cruel .


Thank you, it is cruel, but life can be cruel. There are some aspects of dying from cancer, which are truly horrific, but it's impossible for actors and a TV show to recreate and that is a blessing, because it's a sight you wish you had never seen.


----------



## kimthecat

Robert has finally been caught out and Michelle is out for revenge ! 
Gutted that Beverly Callard is leaving the Street after 30 years . It wont be the same without Liz .


----------



## margy

Looking at sweet little Robert Sugden on Classic Emmerdale, what happened to him?!


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> Robert has finally been caught out and Michelle is out for revenge !
> Gutted that Beverly Callard is leaving the Street after 30 years . It wont be the same without Liz .


Oh no, she's one of my favourite characters. Am getting bored of Corrie tbh, it's not the same. Too many old characters are leaving & it's lost it's humour


----------



## kimthecat

margy said:


> Looking at sweet little Robert Sugden on Classic Emmerdale, what happened to him?!


Not so sweet now. He's just left the show , he's in prison for murder . 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Sugden


----------



## margy

What would Annie think!! Wonder what made him go off the rails.


----------



## Sacrechat

margy said:


> What would Annie think!! Wonder what made him go off the rails.


Jealousy! He was jealous of Andy's relationship with their father, Jack.


----------



## margy

Ahh I couldn't remember that. We haven't gotten that far in classic Emmerdale yet.


----------



## kimthecat

Wow , a real shock in Corrie . It turns out that Jade who is helping Fiz's daughter Hope is psycho John Stape's daughter . John Stape was Fizs husband but died in a car crash ,


In Emmerdale , Kim revealed in the pub that she was married to Graham and Rona didnt know. In revenge , Graham told Kim that he was the father of the child she believed was her granddaughter and not her son.


----------



## kimthecat

What has happen between Robert and pregnant Vicky . he went to her house and told her to stay away , a lot of shouting and cup throwing and then silence. He told Michelle , she wouldn't be bothering them anymore. Surely he wouldnt hurt her as it would hurt his child.


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> What has happen between Robert and pregnant Vicky . he went to her house and told her to stay away , a lot of shouting and cup throwing and then silence. He told Michelle , she wouldn't be bothering them anymore. Surely he wouldnt hurt her as it would hurt his child.


I think it's supposed to give the impression he's murdered her but I really doubt he has! Maybe paid her off to leave or something


----------



## kimthecat

Teddy-dog said:


> I think it's supposed to give the impression he's murdered her but I really doubt he has! Maybe paid her off to leave or something


It seems she has disappeared , her son doesnt know where she is . Robert went out in the early hours and came back with muddy boots.


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> It seems she has disappeared , her son doesnt know where she is . Robert went out in the early hours and came back with muddy boots.


I don't think it's veryvhis character actually kill her though! Especially as he so desperately wanted a baby?!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Anyone watching Classic Corrie ? I think Daniel has just been conceived !


----------



## kimthecat

SusieRainbow said:


> Anyone watching Classic Corrie ? I think Daniel has just been conceived !


 I watch it sometimes. I saw where Ken was showing interest in Daniel's mum. Its heartbreaking watching Daniel grieving for Sinead.


----------



## kimthecat

Monday's Corrie , it was revealed that Vicky and Michelle are colluding to frame Robert for murder. Vicky is alive and well and Robert has been arrested but Michelle is having doubts .


----------



## SusieRainbow

kimthecat said:


> Monday's Corrie , it was revealed that Vicky and Michelle are colluding to frame Robert for murder. Vicky is alive and well and Robert has been arrested but Michelle is having doubts .


And on Classic Corrie Denise is pregnant with Daniel!


----------



## kimthecat

Tonights episode . The shot gun incident . One dead and two wounded .  Oh i hope Shona will make it through surgery!

Why do we hardly ever see the dogs in Corrie, Davids yorkie , does it ever get fed.!


----------



## kimthecat

oh Shona  Poor David , how much bad luck can one man have.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Anyone watch Casualty last night ? It was heartreaking. Idon't usually cry at TV programmes but it really had me sobbing.


----------



## kimthecat

SusieRainbow said:


> Anyone watch Casualty last night ? It was heartreaking. Idon't usually cry at TV programmes but it really had me sobbing.


No . I didnt want to watch it  So Duffy died?


----------



## SusieRainbow

kimthecat said:


> No . I didnt want to watch it  So Duffy died?


Yes. It was beautifully acted,a very moving episode. I've watched it since the first episode, so much better than Holby.


----------



## kimthecat

i watched it at the start for some years and then drifted to Holby but caught back up with it. I was pleased to see Duffy back . I found Connie really annoying and some of her storylines were daft . My favourite character is Dylan Keogh . I loved Ethan and sad he left, he had brilliant storylines,


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Could anyone tell me if I am correct in thinking most soaps long running dramas are filmed about 6 weeks in advance. Just seen EE Casualty and Holby are suspending filming. I realise this is the last of most peoples concerned but mum lives on her own and they are important to her. I`m just wondering how long she will still be able to watch as I will have to think of something for her.


----------



## SusieRainbow

3dogs2cats said:


> Could anyone tell me if I am correct in thinking most soaps long running dramas are filmed about 6 weeks in advance. Just seen EE Casualty and Holby are suspending filming. I realise this is the last of most peoples concerned but mum lives on her own and they are important to her. I`m just wondering how long she will still be able to watch as I will have to think of something for her.


Apparently so.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-51943592
You will have to treat her to some box sets of old episodes, or she can watch old episodes on BBc Drama channel on weekday mornings - I'm watching Casualty now.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

SusieRainbow said:


> Apparently so.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-51943592
> You will have to treat her to some box sets of old episodes, or she can watch old episodes on BBc Drama channel on weekday mornings - I'm watching Casualty now.


Thank you for replying SusieRainbow seems such a silly thing to be bothered about but for mum it will be an issue. She doesn't have any internet connection something that will have to be thought about if I self isolate with her! I didn't know about BBC drama that's a normal freeview channel isn't it? Thank you I will have a look at that.


----------



## SusieRainbow

3dogs2cats said:


> Thank you for replying SusieRainbow seems such a silly thing to be bothered about but for mum it will be an issue. She doesn't have any internet connection something that will have to be thought about if I self isolate with her! I didn't know about BBC drama that's a normal freeview channel isn't it? Thank you I will have a look at that.


I'm sorry, I misinformed you.
Casualty and Holby ( Classic episodes) are on UK Drama +The Bill, and Corrie and Emmerdale on ITV3.


----------



## Happy Paws2

We have been watching classic Holby City and The Bill on Drama for ages.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Happy Paws2 said:


> We have been watching classic Holby City and The Bill on Drama for ages.


Me too, Corrie's interesting now as Daniel has just been born and Fiona is about to become pregnant with Emma.


----------



## Rufus15

Britbox has episodes of all the soaps, definitely classic episodes but possibly more updated episodes too? It can be downloaded on a smart tv


----------



## Siskin

Even the Archers on radio 4 looks like it will be going off air after the next few weeks of recorded episodes are done. Suggestions from fans is to rerun old storylines instead which would be good. I don't think they can go right back to begining in 1950 as they haven't kept the recordings, someone said they have episodes from the 1980's onwards.


----------



## kimthecat

Ive been watching Neighbours and Home and Away.
If anyone remembers Home and Away , Ray Meagher who plays Alf Stewart is leaving the Soap. He is one of the original actors. Its an end of an era . 
he is 74 and is leaving to play a part in Priscilla , Queen of the desert


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> Ive been watching Neighbours and Home and Away.
> If anyone remembers Home and Away , Ray Meagher who plays Alf Stewart is leaving the Soap. He is one of the original actors. Its an end of an era .
> he is 74 and is leaving to play a part in Priscilla , Queen of the desert


Home and Away is the only soap I watch, I shall miss Alf. I remember when he was married to Ailsa


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws2 said:


> Home and Away is the only soap I watch, I shall miss Alf. I remember when he was married to Ailsa


The early years were the best . They swept Neighhbours away . Pippa was my favourite character.


----------



## kimthecat

Anyone watching Corrie? Cant bring myself to watch it. The way Yasmeen is being treated by Geoff Really hope this story line concludes soon.


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> Anyone watching Corrie? Cant bring myself to watch it. The way Yasmeen is being treated by Geoff Really hope this story line concludes soon.


its awful! Did you watch it to the end?


----------



## kimthecat

Teddy-dog said:


> its awful! Did you watch it to the end?


No , I stopped watching after he dragged her out of the pub and took her home. Did she retaliate?


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> No , I stopped watching after he dragged her out of the pub and took her home. Did she retaliate?


Yes! I don't want to do a spoiler but it was quite big :Nailbiting


----------



## SusieRainbow

It's certainly harrowing to watch, makes me so thankful for my lovely OH.


----------



## Sacrechat

I'm struggling to watch it too at @kimthecat!


----------



## kimthecat

Teddy-dog said:


> Yes! I don't want to do a spoiler but it was quite big :Nailbiting


Oh tell me! Maybe pm.me if u like?


----------



## kimthecat

Corrie is the only soap I'm watching at the moment because it hasn't done special episodes about the Coronaviris and lockdown. I want to watch escapism, not reality. 

Glad to see Shona back on the Street and wondering if she will get back with David.


----------



## Sacrechat

kimthecat said:


> Corrie is the only soap I'm watching at the moment because it hasn't done special episodes about the Coronaviris and lockdown. I want to watch escapism, not reality.
> 
> Glad to see Shona back on the Street and wondering if she will get back with David.


Emmerdale was a little better tonight. It's getting back into the storylines with lots more characters per episode and they were in the cafe and a hotel. No mention of lockdown at all.


----------



## kimthecat

Sacremist said:


> Emmerdale was a little better tonight. It's getting back into the storylines with lots more characters per episode and they were in the cafe and a hotel. No mention of lockdown at all.


I did watch the bit where the policeman found Jamies wife in the hotel entrance . I might watch it now.
i do watch Home and Away on a regular basis . Its shown daily so i assume filming is back to normal.

Corrie . Little Oliver . Poor Leanne. It had me in tears .


----------



## Sacrechat

kimthecat said:


> I did watch the bit where the policeman found Jamies wife in the hotel entrance . I might watch it now.
> i do watch Home and Away on a regular basis . Its shown daily so i assume filming is back to normal.
> 
> Corrie . Little Oliver . Poor Leanne. It had me in tears .


Yeah, so very sad.


----------



## Sacrechat

kimthecat said:


> I did watch the bit where the policeman found Jamies wife in the hotel entrance . I might watch it now.
> i do watch Home and Away on a regular basis . Its shown daily so i assume filming is back to normal.
> 
> Corrie . Little Oliver . Poor Leanne. It had me in tears .


There's no social distancing taking place in Emmerdale now!


----------



## kimthecat

I wonder when they will start filming the Soaps again? TBH I prefer less episodes a week , its hard to keep up . Twice a night is too much


----------



## Sacrechat

kimthecat said:


> I wonder when they will start filming the Soaps again? TBH I prefer less episodes a week , its hard to keep up . Twice a night is too much


Well Emmerdale is filming; I'm not sure about Corrie, but they do seem to have more episodes stored pre lockdown. I wish Eastenders would start filming again. I miss all the episodes, but I guess there were a lot. My planner still isn't reducing by much though.


----------



## Charity

Just read that Paula Tilbrook who played Betty Eggleton in Emmerdale died in December. It's only just been announced. RIP


----------



## kimthecat

Charity said:


> Just read that Paula Tilbrook who played Betty Eggleton in Emmerdale died in December. It's only just been announced. RIP


Thats a shame. She was a great character.

Corrie. So what has Geoff done with Elaine , his ex wife. Is she in the boot of the car


----------



## Arny

Sacremist said:


> I wish Eastenders would start filming again.


I think it has, just. I seem to remember September being quoted as when they hope it'll be on screens again and likely only two episodes a week for a while.
I am enjoying the behind the scenes with the cast.


----------



## Charity

Who's going to get killed in Emmerdale? Candidates - 

Malone (probably not now he's just survived one attempt but keeping fingers crossed) 
Will
Harriet
Billy
Cain (what?.....never)
Dawn (outsider)

Andrea

A.N.O.


----------



## kimthecat

Charity said:


> Who's going to get killed in Emmerdale? Candidates -
> 
> Malone (probably not now he's just survived one attempt but keeping fingers crossed)
> Will
> Harriet
> Billy
> Cain (what?.....never)
> Dawn (outsider)
> 
> Andrea
> 
> A.N.O.


Someones going to get killed?  Andreas really annoying  maybe Kim will have a hit man take her out.


----------



## kimthecat

Corrie. Why dont Tim and Sally check for a death certificate for his mum.? That would prove she hadnt died.


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> Corrie. Why dont Tim and Sally check for a death certificate for his mum.? That would prove she hadnt died.


I know I just want him to be found out!!


----------



## kimthecat

Teddy-dog said:


> I know I just want him to be found out!!


me too.! They like to drag story lines out. Geoff said that Tim's mum died in Spain so that would make it more difficult to prove she didnt die I think.


----------



## kimthecat

Not been watching any soaps apart from Neighbours and a little bit of Emerdale. Home and away is off air until after xmas.  I think that real life is harrowing in general and I dont want to watch depressing stuff on Soaps. Corrie , Hurry up and end the Geoff saga! !


----------



## Arny

kimthecat said:


> Not been watching any soaps apart from Neighbours


Is Pierce's head transplant annoying you as much as it is me?


----------



## Happy Paws2

I only watch Home and Away, and they have taken it off until January for as they call it a Christmas break


----------



## kimthecat

Arny said:


> Is Pierce's head transplant annoying you as much as it is me?


:Hilarious I was totally confused by it.



Happy Paws2 said:


> I only watch Home and Away, and they have taken it off until January for as they call it a Christmas break


:Rage I really miss it. i watch it mainly for the beach and sea scenes and I would love to visit it. Alf and Marilyn are my favourite characters.


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> :Hilarious I was totally confused by it.
> 
> :Rage I really miss it. i watch it mainly for the beach and sea scenes and I would love to visit it. Alf and Marilyn are my favourite characters.


I like Alf and Marilyn as well, Alf (I think) has been it since ti started.


----------



## kimthecat

Blimey . It all kicked off tonight. The Yasmeen and Geoff saga has concluded . Geoff gets his comeuppance. yay!


----------



## Guest

kimthecat said:


> Blimey . It all kicked off tonight. The Yasmeen and Geoff saga has concluded . Geoff gets his comeuppance. yay!


Yay at long last.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Thank goodness for that ! Some superb acting, but I was/am worried about those chickens !


----------



## kimthecat

SusieRainbow said:


> Thank goodness for that ! Some superb acting, but I was/am worried about those chickens !


I was more worried about the chickens then Geoff :Hilarious


----------



## kimthecat

I dont watch Eastenders but caught a bit where Sharon poisoned Ian  I hope he doesnt die.


----------



## kimthecat

Havent been watching soaps except for Home and Away . Stopped watching Corrie cos I didn't want to watch Seb die. One of my favourite characters.


----------



## SusieRainbow

kimthecat said:


> Stopped watching Corrie cos I didn't want to watch Seb die. One of my favourite characters.


He was very likeable wasn't he?


----------



## kimthecat

Blimey ! Emmerdale and Corrie  I dont watch much so dont know all the plots but its been a crazy and confusing week on both of them.

A shame they run the horror stories at the same time. It gets a bit much. So now we know who died and who survived.


----------

